# Russia annette 4 regioni. Le dichiarazioni di Putin, Zelensky e NATO.



## Toby rosso nero (30 Settembre 2022)

Putin e i governatori filo-russi delle quattro regioni ucraine di Kherson, Zaporizhzhia, Donetsk, Lugansk hanno firmato i trattati che sanciscono l' ingresso di questi territori nella Federazione russa.

Putin: "L'Ucraina deve cessare il fuoco cominciato nel 2014, siamo pronti a tornare al tavolo dei negoziati. Ma la scelta dell'annessione della popolazione delle quattro regioni ucraine non è più in discussione, saranno nostre per sempre.
L'Occidente ha cercato e sta cercando una nuova occasione per indebolire e distruggere la Russia, sono ossessionati dall'esistenza di un Paese così grande.
L’Occidente pensava che dopo il 1991 la Russia non si sarebbe più rialzata, ma si sbagliavano. L’amore per la Russia è un sentimento indistruttibile.
L'atomica? Sono stati gli Usa a sganciarla, per due volte, in Giappone: loro hanno creato il precedente.
I gasdotti? Sono stati gli anglosassoni, a tutti è chiaro a chi conveniva di più.
Quello dell'Occidente è un delirio, un inganno vero e proprio, con doppi e tripli standard. Con tutte queste regole false la Russia non ha intenzione di vivere. I leader occidentali sono colonizzatori. Dobbiamo ricordare loro che questa politica colonialista è iniziata nel Medioevo, L'Occidente non ha il diritto morale" di parlare di democrazia.
gli Stati Uniti stanno portando l’Europa alla deindustrializzazione. I politici dell’Ue lo capiscono, ma tradiscono i loro Paesi. Vogliamo che in Russia ci siano il genitore 1 e il genitore 2 invece di mamma e papà? Siamo completamente impazziti? Vogliamo che i nostri bambini siano indottrinati sul fatto che ci sono altri generi? All’Occidente non serve la Russia, a noi sì."

Zelesnky: "Compiamo il nostro passo decisivo firmando la domanda di adesione accelerata dell'Ucraina alla Nato.Di fatto, siamo già nella Nato. Abbiamo già dimostrato la compatibilità con gli standard dell'Alleanza."

La risposta della NATO, in conferenza: "L'ingresso di un Paese nella Nato deve essere decisa dagli alleati all'unanimità. Al momento siamo concentrati nel dare sostegno pratico a Kiev per difendersi dall'invasione decisa di Mosca.
Questo è un momento cruciale. Putin ha mobilitato centinaia di migliaia di altre truppe impegnate in una irresponsabile e spaventosa minaccia nucleare e ora ha annesso illegalmente altro territorio ucraino. Insieme, questo rappresenta l'escalation più grave dall'inizio della guerra. No, questo non dimostra forza, mostra debolezza. È un'ammissione che la guerra non è andata secondo i piani e che Putin ha completamente fallito gli obiettivi strategici"


----------



## Butcher (30 Settembre 2022)

Ahinoi manca davvero poco.


----------



## JDT (30 Settembre 2022)

Tifate quello che vi pare, ma riuscendo a collegare Genitore 1 e Genitore 2 in un discorso sull'annessioni di territori è diventato ufficialmente il mio nuovo idolo  .


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin e i governatori filo-russi delle quattro regioni ucraine di Kherson, Zaporizhzhia, Donetsk, Lugansk hanno firmato i trattati che sanciscono l' ingresso di questi territori nella Federazione russa.
> 
> Putin: "L'Ucraina deve cessare il fuoco cominciato nel 2014, siamo pronti a tornare al tavolo dei negoziati. Ma la scelta dell'annessione della popolazione delle quattro regioni ucraine non è più in discussione, saranno nostre per sempre.
> L'Occidente ha cercato e sta cercando una nuova occasione per indebolire e distruggere la Russia, sono ossessionati dall'esistenza di un Paese così grande.
> ...


più o meno sembra l'inizio della seconda guerra mondiale.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Settembre 2022)

Appoggio sia la parte anti-degrado EU, sia le solite dichiarazioni paraculo della NATO.
Stoltenberg ha concluso dicendo che ci sono due tipi di escalation uno che riguarda l'Ucraina, un altro che riguarda i paesi NATO ed al momento la Nato supporta l'Ucraina ma non è in guerra.


----------



## Albijol (30 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin e i governatori filo-russi delle quattro regioni ucraine di Kherson, Zaporizhzhia, Donetsk, Lugansk hanno firmato i trattati che sanciscono l' ingresso di questi territori nella Federazione russa.
> 
> Putin: "L'Ucraina deve cessare il fuoco cominciato nel 2014, siamo pronti a tornare al tavolo dei negoziati. Ma la scelta dell'annessione della popolazione delle quattro regioni ucraine non è più in discussione, saranno nostre per sempre.
> L'Occidente ha cercato e sta cercando una nuova occasione per indebolire e distruggere la Russia, sono ossessionati dall'esistenza di un Paese così grande.
> ...



Arma tattica nucleare quotata 1.30 MAX


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Settembre 2022)

Nel frattempo oggi Cina e Russia hanno concordato di costruire stazioni satellitari di terra nei reciproci territori per migliorare i loro sistemi di navigazione alternativi al GPS. Si tratta di una lunga serie di accordi e aiuti reciproci, dunque è solo questione di tempo ma arriverà il momento che la Cina spariglierà le carte e appoggierà in pieno la Russia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelesnky: "Compiamo il nostro passo decisivo firmando la domanda di adesione accelerata dell'Ucraina alla Nato.Di fatto, siamo già nella Nato. Abbiamo già dimostrato la compatibilità con gli standard dell'Alleanza."



Al cocainomane ucraino bisogna fare una sonora pernacchia.
Speriamo nei teteschi


----------



## Raryof (30 Settembre 2022)

La stupidità massima secondo me è dell'Ucraina che ancora oggi dice "guardate, siamo belli e bravi, siamo i buoni, vorremmo entrare nella Nato, forse domani, dopodomani, non importa, tanto vinceremo noi, abbiamo tutto il mondo con noi..."
Il paese è solo macerie, mln di ucraini se ne sono andati, i paesi occidentali, Usa in testa, hanno fatto marciare l'industria bellica sulla testa di quel fesso e sulla sua popolazione, bravi burocrati europei hanno fatto finta di aprire ad un incredibile ingresso nella Ue ma poi ops, non così possibile, che peccato, no perché sei bravo eh, stai combattendo forte, ci frega proprio tanto della tua difesa, delle tue regioni russofone, della tua intelligenza nel 2014 quando i tuoi compagni nazisti hanno cominciato ad accoppare gente russofona a caso e facendo cominciare una guerriglia e un clima di tensione che poi i bravissimi buoni americani e la buonissima "difensiva" Nato hanno sfruttato per allargare il conflitto diventato poi indiretto, cioè il top del top, sempre con la falsa promessa di voler proteggere un paese ed accoglierlo nell'Ue (cosa impossibile), tanto il paese è il tuo no? a noi che ci fotte, la crisi energetica ci importava, babbioni europei hanno messo sul piatto il tessuto produttivo delle proprie economie, hanno praticamente accelerato il reset derivante dalla tragedia pandemica, facendo in modo che tantissimi lavori potessero saltare, forse perché non più green e voilà, eccoci qui nel futuro, alti costi e attività che rinasceranno, ma solo se green, questa cosa costerà molto, tante piccole imprese salteranno.. tutto questo per salvare quelle 4 regioni russofone per l'Ucraina, eh sì, proprio così, ci stiamo autodistruggendo per l'Ucraina, per dei nazisti e non per una strategia ben chiara di ricostruzione malata del mondo occidentale che dovrà abituarsi a vivere, lavorare con tante belle emergenze perché solo quelle possono ficcarci nel futuro e abituarci a cambiare, dal lavoro, all'alimentazione, al modo in cui entriamo in un negozio, ma per arrivare lì serve l'emergenza perenne e stabile, covid c'è ancora, ci sarà sempre finché avrete da parte, tutti voi, 4000 mascherine super più, pronti a tirarle fuori quando vi verrà detto.
E vedrete nel futuro per noi pensato quando l'esclusività di pochi porterà tantissimi a mangiare ben volentieri gli insetti fritti perché magari costeranno la metà di un pacco di pasta da 1 kg, mentre gli esclusivi, i buoni, quelli non a contatto col mondo reale faranno la bella vita, del resto lo sappiamo bene che in futuro ci sarà scarsità di cibo e forse acqua proprio perché 'sto caxxo di mondo lo stiamo facendo saltare in aria e ancora crediamo che basti la finanza, le riforme, le misure emergenziali, i soldi, il denaro,la tecnologia opprimente, se la terra non ti dà da mangiare devi cominciare a prepararti e devi cominciare a preparare il gregge, un passettino alla volta, tanto la facilità con cui puoi entrare nel futuro è sempre quella, un calcio nel culo ai vecchi, giovani sempre più stupidi e tecnologici, quelli che fanno di tutto basta che gli lasci il telefono...


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Settembre 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ahinoi manca davvero poco.


Lo spero davvero, con tutto il cuore


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin e i governatori filo-russi delle quattro regioni ucraine di Kherson, Zaporizhzhia, Donetsk, Lugansk hanno firmato i trattati che sanciscono l' ingresso di questi territori nella Federazione russa.
> 
> Putin: "L'Ucraina deve cessare il fuoco cominciato nel 2014, siamo pronti a tornare al tavolo dei negoziati. Ma la scelta dell'annessione della popolazione delle quattro regioni ucraine non è più in discussione, saranno nostre per sempre.
> L'Occidente ha cercato e sta cercando una nuova occasione per indebolire e distruggere la Russia, sono ossessionati dall'esistenza di un Paese così grande.
> ...


Non un passo indietro, vanno consumati.


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non un passo indietro, vanno consumati.


massi dai inviamo la cavalleria pesante che vuoi che sia uno scontro nato russia in europa....


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> massi dai inviamo la cavalleria pesante che vuoi che sia uno scontro nato russia in europa....


Non serve, UE e USA hanno ampiamente le risorse necessarie per sostenere l'Ucraina sine die.
Non gli abbiamo ancora mandato i giocattoli seri (caccia e carriarmati, più sistemi antimissile etc), basta che iniziamo a mandare quelli e vedi quante altre mazzate si prende l'armata di galeotti e tossicodipendenti.
Non un passo indietro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non un passo indietro, vanno consumati.



Se anche ai piani alti abbiamo persone che la pensano in questo modo, io propongo l'impiccagione.
Vedi tu se dobbiamo tornare indietro di 30-40 anni per queste idee di  

Poi si dice che è la russia a non volere il dialogo


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se anche ai piani alti abbiamo persone che la pensano in questo modo, io propongo l'impiccagione.
> Vedi tu se dobbiamo tornare indietro di 30-40 anni per queste idee di
> 
> Poi si dice che è la russia a non volere il dialogo


Come siete delicati mamma mia.
Manco avessi detto di spianarli a suon di atomiche.
Ho solo detto di fare quello che verrà fatto (perchè per fortuna chi prende le decisioni davvero importanti sa quello che fa, anche se il popolo non è d'accordo), ovvero continuare nel supporto ad un paese aggredito.
Alla Russia non sta bene? ci dichiari guerra, prego.
Li aspettiamo a braccia aperte.


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non serve, UE e USA hanno ampiamente le risorse necessarie per sostenere l'Ucraina sine die.
> Non gli abbiamo ancora mandato i giocattoli seri (caccia e carriarmati, più sistemi antimissile etc), basta che iniziamo a mandare quelli e vedi quante altre mazzate si prende l'armata di galeotti e tossicodipendenti.
> Non un passo indietro.


Forse non conosci i russi. Sono i parenti di quelli che hanno vinto contro l'armata tedesca. Sicuro che vinceremmo noi ma dopo svariati anni e l'Ucraina rasa al suolo.


----------



## kYMERA (30 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se anche ai piani alti abbiamo persone che la pensano in questo modo, io propongo l'impiccagione.
> Vedi tu se dobbiamo tornare indietro di 30-40 anni per queste idee di
> 
> Poi si dice che è la russia a non volere il dialogo


Cioè torna indietro di 50 40 anni chi si difende? fantastico.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Forse non conosci i russi. Sono i parenti di quelli che hanno vinto contro l'armata tedesca. Sicuro che vinceremmo noi ma dopo svariati anni e l'Ucraina rasa al suolo.


Lontanissimi parenti.
La guerra è impopolare nel fronte interno, ne abbiamo avuto ampia dimostrazione.
Ogni giorno che Putin non vince in Ucraina la sua posizione si indebolisce.
Ripeto, basta continuare a sostenere l'Ucraina con armi via via sempre più letali.
Mano a mano che le perdite russe si faranno politicamente insostenibili, aumentiamo le possibilità di un rivolgimento interno e una leadership non compromessa che scenda al tavolo con accordi sensati (Crimea ai russi e soprattutto codominio "bosniaco" in Donbass)
Il resto è fuffa, lo sa benissimo Putin che con questa sceneggiata non fa che urlare al mondo quanto sia in difficoltà


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Come siete delicati mamma mia.
> Manco avessi detto di spianarli a suon di atomiche.
> Ho solo detto di fare quello che verrà fatto (*perchè per fortuna chi prende le decisioni davvero importanti sa quello che fa*, anche se il popolo non è d'accordo), ovvero continuare nel supporto ad un paese aggredito.
> Alla Russia non sta bene? ci dichiari guerra, prego.
> Li aspettiamo a braccia aperte.



Certamente, infatti per ottenere una "vittoria militare" stiamo sacrificando l'intera UE  

Stiamo per passare un bruttissimo inverno, con migliaia di persone che perderanno il lavoro (si tornerà alla stagione dei suicidi come nel post 2008?) e ancora siamo qui a discutere sul consumare l'avversario, distruggerlo o fargli una carezza.
Incredibile.

@kYMERA torna indietro chi per inseguire una strategia militare altrui (usa-ucraina), sacrifica i propri interessi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Certamente, infatti per ottenere una "vittoria militare" stiamo sacrificando l'intera UE*
> 
> Stiamo per passare un bruttissimo inverno, con migliaia di persone che perderanno il lavoro (si tornerà alla stagione dei suicidi come nel post 2008?) e ancora siamo qui a discutere sul consumare l'avversario, distruggerlo o fargli una carezza.
> Incredibile.
> ...


Il problema sta tutto qua.
Ancora in molti non capiscono che non stiamo parlando di Russia vs Ucraina, ma di un primo tassello all'interno di un conflitto esistenziale ben piu ampio tra oriente e occidente.
Chi vince avrà il benessere, quello che abbiamo avuto noi nel dopoguerra e che nonostante tutto abbiamo anche oggi (non avete idea di come vivono nel resto del mondo, fidatevi... c'è da baciarsi i gomiti qua)
E io preferisco essere arso da un'atomica in testa piuttosto che fare un solo passo indietro e lasciare il prossimo secolo ai Cinesi (non ai russi, attenzione... loro sono spacciati per mere ragioni demografiche, se vi interessa approfondire posso mettervi un ottimo video a riguardo)
Visto che la soluzione "indipendenza" non c'è e rimane solo scegliere di chi essere sottoposti tra USA e Cina/Russia, io non ho dubbi e la mia scelta l'ho fatta.
Tertium non datur, "pacem" non datur.
Scordatevela la pace, è finita a Febbraio e non tornerà a breve.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin e i governatori filo-russi delle quattro regioni ucraine di Kherson, Zaporizhzhia, Donetsk, Lugansk hanno firmato i trattati che sanciscono l' ingresso di questi territori nella Federazione russa.
> 
> Putin: "L'Ucraina deve cessare il fuoco cominciato nel 2014, siamo pronti a tornare al tavolo dei negoziati. Ma la scelta dell'annessione della popolazione delle quattro regioni ucraine non è più in discussione, saranno nostre per sempre.
> L'Occidente ha cercato e sta cercando una nuova occasione per indebolire e distruggere la Russia, sono ossessionati dall'esistenza di un Paese così grande.
> ...



Dissenso per la guerra. Ma quello che dice Putin sull'occidente è sacrosanto.

Spero che il conflitto termini qui, e che tutti facciano una riflessione.


----------



## kYMERA (30 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certamente, infatti per ottenere una "vittoria militare" stiamo sacrificando l'intera UE
> 
> Stiamo per passare un bruttissimo inverno, con migliaia di persone che perderanno il lavoro (si tornerà alla stagione dei suicidi come nel post 2008?) e ancora siamo qui a discutere sul consumare l'avversario, distruggerlo o fargli una carezza.
> Incredibile.
> ...


Quali sarebbero i propri interessi?
Ritrovarsi un paese con a capo un terrorista internazionale pluriomicida che fa quello che vuole in Europa?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo oggi Cina e Russia hanno concordato di costruire stazioni satellitari di terra nei reciproci territori per migliorare i loro sistemi di navigazione alternativi al GPS. Si tratta di una lunga serie di accordi e aiuti reciproci, dunque è solo questione di tempo ma arriverà il momento che la Cina spariglierà le carte e appoggierà in pieno la Russia.


Ma per forza.. sanno benissimo chi è il vero bersaglio degli stati uniti d'America  e io inserirei Iran come appoggio, loro detestano gli yankee


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> massi dai inviamo la cavalleria pesante che vuoi che sia uno scontro nato russia in europa....



E' come la storia del Covid. Come già detto ampiamente, siamo passati dalla mascherina alla bandierina. Il potentato ordina di (non) pensare e il popolino (che tra l'altro lo prende, sistematicamente, nel didietro e senza vasella) ubbidisce.


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lontanissimi parenti.
> La guerra è impopolare nel fronte interno, ne abbiamo avuto ampia dimostrazione.
> Ogni giorno che Putin non vince in Ucraina la sua posizione si indebolisce.
> Ripeto, basta continuare a sostenere l'Ucraina con armi via via sempre più letali.
> ...


Se Putin non dovesse crollare però sappi che questi hanno 4mila aerei, 45mila tra carri armati e mezzi blindati con oltre 100 tra navi e sottomarini e 1 milione di uomini. Con questi numeri la guerra potrebbe durare anche 10anni, con mezzo milione di morti e un Ucraina che diventerebbe un cumulo di macerie


----------



## ROQ (30 Settembre 2022)

comunque ho ascoltato tutti e 40 minuti

Putin è brutto cattivo etc

Ma in quello che ha detto oggi non si riesce a trovare una virgola sbagliata 

abbiamo un governo (europeo) di PAGLIACCI e PUPAZZI ANTIEUROPEI, ignorano persino il 'palese sabotaggio USA fatto ai danni della Germania (e Russia), che in qualunque contesto sarebbe una dichiarazione di guerra. A meno che non si considera la germania uno stato vassallo e questo l'ennesimo auto-attentato americano.

ah no, sono stati i russi #facepalm


----------



## Swaitak (30 Settembre 2022)

Alla guerra dei due mondi possiamo pensarci quando ne saremo coinvolti, esserne causa anche no


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non un passo indietro, vanno consumati.


Le conseguenze le pagheranno i tuoi figli, mi fa piacere non averne


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' come la storia del Covid. Come già detto ampiamente, siamo passati dalla mascherina alla bandierina. Il potentato ordina di (non) pensare e il popolino (che tra l'altro lo prende, sistematicamente, nel didietro e senza vasella) ubbidisce.


Ma il problema è un altro, ovvero che la soluzione che propone il "popolo" è inapplicabile.
"facciamo la pace con la Russia e torniamo a prendere il gas, chissenefrega dell'Ucraina" 
Benissimo, così crei un precedente permettendo ad una nazione aggressiva di attaccare uno stato sovrano, mangiarsene un pezzo e non pagarne le conseguenze. Cioè una roba che nemmeno i falchi più matti di Washington hanno mai fatto nel post ww2.
Putin da questo trae 2 conclusioni
- Gli europei sono dei senza palle, non sono coesi, non mi contrastano: dopo Cecenia, Georgia e Ucraina posso rilanciare coi paesi baltici.
- Il ricatto del gas funziona, lo vogliono a prescindere dal prezzo. 

Non esistono alternative credibili al contrastare la Russia.
Le soluzioni "diplomatiche" Putin le ha mandate giù dalla finestra dal momento in cui ha invaso uno stato sovrano, occupato parti del suo territorio e ora è passato a considerarle parte del suo. 
Se si vuole fare la pace, l'unica possibilità è riconoscere la Crimea alla Russia (corretto, è etnicamente russa) e al massimo accettare un codominio "bosniaco" sul Donbass (e anche quello sarebbe problematico)
Ma se riconosci dei territori ottenuti tramite un'aggressione militare, allora legittimi chiunque a fare lo stesso e l'intero sistema va a farsi benedire. 
Perchè a quel punto cosa impedisce a noi di andare a riprenderci Fiume? Oh, storicamente è italiana e c'è una minoranza non indifferente.
Due mazzate agli sloveni, discorso in pompa magna, referendum in punta di baionetta tra gli applausi dei vicini e poi via verso Malta, Albania, Dalmazia, Dodecaneso, Libia, Etiopia! 

Come diceva Andreotti, la situazione è SEMPRE un po più complessa...


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dissenso per la guerra. Ma quello che dice Putin sull'occidente è sacrosanto.
> 
> Spero che il conflitto termini qui, e che tutti facciano una riflessione.


Io invece spero prosegua spedito verso il disastro, sopratutto per chi ha famiglia e pretende il catso duro


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Se Putin non dovesse crollare però sappi che questi hanno 4mila aerei, 45mila tra carri armati e mezzi blindati con oltre 100 tra navi e sottomarini e 1 milione di uomini. Con questi numeri la guerra potrebbe durare anche 10anni, con mezzo milione di morti e un Ucraina che diventerebbe un cumulo di macerie


Di cui un 15% circa è minimamente adatto al warfare moderno e se va bene il 40% è impiegabile con una manutenzione decente.
In riserva la Russia ha di tutto, anche carri armati degli anni 60, aerei degli anni 70, Ak 47 arrugginiti (che già appaiono su telegram in mano a separatisti e coscritti)
Il milione di uomini che citi (riservisti) in realtà sono due, ma i russi considerano riservisti chiunque abbia fatto la leva militare e abbia tra i 18 e i 65 anni.
Quindi un vecchio di 64 anni in pensione alcolizzato con l'artrosi che ha fatto un anno di leva nel 1976 a 18 anni per la russia vale come riservista.
Di quei 2 milioni, FORSE mezzo è abile e arruolabile sul serio. 
Poi armarli in bocca al lupo, mantenerli a livello logistico anche, strapparli alla loro vita quotidiana in cui sono professionisti necessari a tutto e di più anche...
Teniamoli 2-3 anni in sto tritacarne e sono sicuro al 101% che vi accorgerete di quello che vi sto dicendo. 
Forse anche prima


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> comunque ho ascoltato tutti e 40 minuti
> 
> Putin è brutto cattivo etc
> 
> ...



Abbiamo un governo (anche un mega governo galattico, per parafrasare Fantozzi) che ci ha costretto a farci più punturine (di non si sa che cosa) per andare a lavorare, ledendo ogni dignità umana e sanitaria. Un MGG che ci fa vivere nella miseria, che ci dice a quanti gradi dobbiamo mettere il condizionatore e come e quando dobbiamo riscaldarci. Un MGG che ha fatto sparire dalla circolazione centinaia di migliaia di imprese, che fa aumentare a dismisura le file al pane quotidiano, che non ha i soldi per i propri figli terremotati e disagiati da decenni ma che trova i soldi per rifocillare l'Ucraina.

In tutto questo, il cattivone di turno è solo Putin ovviamente.


----------



## Raryof (30 Settembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> comunque ho ascoltato tutti e 40 minuti
> 
> Putin è brutto cattivo etc
> 
> ...


Infatti non ha sbagliato nulla, ha praticamente detto che abbiamo degli incapaci al comando, quelli che per una guerra lontana, sabotatrice, una guerra per mettere ko non solo noi ma pure l'Ucraina, la Russia e provare a stanare la Cina, hanno messo nelle mani della crisi il proprio popolo, le proprie attività, continuando un conflitto di pura propaganda e senza capire la reale efficacia dello stesso.
I bambocci li abbiamo noi e adesso sarebbe giustissimo che si cercasse di intavolare una pace o qualsiasi attacco ad una regione appena annessa sarà una dichiarazione di guerra totale, perché dovranno essere riconquistate e come loro affrontano un conflitto infinito anche grazie alle armi dei five eyes noi avremo lo stesso ripercussioni per anni e usciremo malissimo da questo conflitto, con nulla in mano, l'Ucraina non ha futuro ma purtroppo per loro non hanno ancora capito che la loro parte è stata quella degli utili scemi da radere al suolo.


----------



## neversayconte (30 Settembre 2022)

comunque questo Putin non ha detto solo sciocchezze nel suo discorso. tuttavia di fondo non si può dar ragione a un guerrafondaio. stiamo davanti all' irreparabile


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è un altro, ovvero che la soluzione che propone il "popolo" è inapplicabile.
> "facciamo la pace con la Russia e torniamo a prendere il gas, chissenefrega dell'Ucraina"
> Benissimo, così crei un precedente permettendo ad *una nazione aggressiva di attaccare uno stato sovrano, mangiarsene un pezzo e non pagarne le conseguenze*. Cioè una roba che nemmeno i falchi più matti di Washington hanno mai fatto nel post ww2.
> Putin da questo trae 2 conclusioni
> ...


ma chissene se fregano un pezzo, sono tutti russi in crimea e donbass lo vuoi capire?. Gli Usa in Iraq hanno fatto morire 500mila bambini, in tutte le "esportazioni di democrazia" hanno fatto più morti di Hitler e non hanno mai pagato nulla e nessuno.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Tifate quello che vi pare, ma riuscendo a collegare Genitore 1 e Genitore 2 in un discorso sull'annessioni di territori è diventato ufficialmente il mio nuovo idolo  .


in effetti mescolare la questione lgbt etc alla minaccia nucleare strappa anche un mezzo sorriso..nella follia e drammaticità del momento


----------



## __king george__ (30 Settembre 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> comunque questo Putin non ha detto solo sciocchezze nel suo discorso. tuttavia di fondo non si può dar ragione a un guerrafondaio. stiamo davanti all' irreparabile


parlando seriamente sul discorso genitore1 genitore2 teorie di genere etc sono d'accordo con lui..solo che non c'entra una sega con tutta la questione ucraina  

mi viene anche il dubbio che l'abbia tirato fuori apposta per strizzare l'occhio a tutti gli occidentali che sono contro questa cosa (per me giustamente)

se poi davvero però qualcuno appoggia putin solo perche condivide questi aspetti allora alzo le mani...inutile discutere


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> ma chissene se fregano un pezzo, sono tutti russi in crimea e donbass lo vuoi capire?. Gli Usa in Iraq hanno fatto morire 500mila bambini, in tutte le "esportazioni di democrazia" hanno fatto più morti di Hitler e non hanno mai pagato nulla e nessuno.


In Crimea quasi, in Donbass no, a Cherson e Zhaporizia manco per scherzo.
Di quello che hanno fatto gli USA non me ne frega niente, è 20 anni che diciamo che hanno sbagliato e ne hanno pagato amaramente le conseguenze con l'erosione del loro soft power e una marea di soldi bruciati, dopo un po anche basta, non voglio passare la vita a dire che gli USA sono degli imperialisti, lo sanno pure i muri, parliamo di OGGI e di Russia.
Come era sbagliato concettualmente per gli USA invadere Iraq e Afghanistan, bombardare Serbia, Libia, Somalia e Siria, è sbagliato concettualmente dare anche solo un metro quadro di territorio alla Russia.
Che tra l'altro, a differenza dei paesi citati sopra, ha davvero il potenziale per fare grossi danni se non gli si fa capire che queste porcherie non vanno fatte.


----------



## neversayconte (30 Settembre 2022)

non possono toccarci. città come Venezia, Roma, Firenze piene di turisti soprattutto russi. tutta la storia della civiltà umana occidentale si è sviluppata qui, bisogna vedere se lodio per l'occidente è così profondo da distruggerne le effigie più importanti. io non ci credo neanche se lo vedo


----------



## kYMERA (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è un altro, ovvero che la soluzione che propone il "popolo" è inapplicabile.
> "facciamo la pace con la Russia e torniamo a prendere il gas, chissenefrega dell'Ucraina"
> Benissimo, così crei un precedente permettendo ad una nazione aggressiva di attaccare uno stato sovrano, mangiarsene un pezzo e non pagarne le conseguenze. Cioè una roba che nemmeno i falchi più matti di Washington hanno mai fatto nel post ww2.
> Putin da questo trae 2 conclusioni
> ...


Quando basterebbe essere anche più svegli e lungimiranti: non solo hai un aggressore che è nel torto, ma hai anche un popolo aggredito, gli ucraini, che sono ben vogliosi di combattere per la propria terra (se supportati militarmente ed economicamente).
Li supporti, indebolisci allo sfinimento i russi (non è che possono continuare a combattere a costo 0) e chissà se non si arriva anche a togliere il terrorista e a mettere qualcuno più sano di cervello. E magari se fanno anche dei bei danni, a disgregare ulteriormente la Russia, oltre ad espropriare le relative risorse economiche.


----------



## ROQ (30 Settembre 2022)

ma poi di putin chissenefrega, in ucraina abbiamo gli euromaidanisti , pupazzi dell'occidente, che hanno fatto un genocidio dal 2014, a seguito di un colpo di stato finanziato dall'occidente contro un VERO governo eletto colpevole di non aver svenduto i propri cittadini come fatto dagli europei e di aver mantenuto la pace e rapporti amichevoli con entrambi i confinanti, e tutti zitti. Ci siamo fatti prendere per il culo oltre due anni con la farsa covid e tutt'ora facciamo da cavie da laboratorio per degli ASSASSINI senza neanche avere le palle di andare ad impiccare i responsabili della mattanza che ci stanno facendo in nome del NULLA, non sappiamo tenere a freno i mafiosetti locali e i delinquenti immigrati che importiamo dalle carceri africane etc che dovrebbero pagarci le pensioni ma rappresentano un costo insostenibile ed uno spreco di risorse che ci ha trasformato nel quarto mondo, e dopo anni di prese per il culo e avvelenamenti cosi, ci continuano ad aumentare i costi della vita impedendoci ulteriormente di lavorare, di curarci, di scaldarci e presto di MANGIARE... o magari ci vogliono fare mangiare gli insetti mentre i nostri figli a scuola vengono rincoglioniti peggio che dalla TV e compilano genitore 1 e genitore 2, e vorremmo andare a fare la guerra a Putin? ma a putin manco serve dichiararci guerra, ci stiamo suicidando da soli


----------



## UDG (30 Settembre 2022)

Secondo voi scoppierà la 3 guerra mondiale o è già scoppiata? . Mi sono appena sposato e vorrei vivere ancora un bel po' di anni con mia moglie


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

Mai fare entrare l’ucraina nella nato, mai mai. Non così poi da raccomandati. Ci mettiamo in casa un grande pericolo..
Comunque la terza guerra mondiale è davvero vicina


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è un altro, ovvero che la soluzione che propone il "popolo" è inapplicabile.
> "facciamo la pace con la Russia e torniamo a prendere il gas, chissenefrega dell'Ucraina"
> *Benissimo, così crei un precedente permettendo ad una nazione aggressiva di attaccare uno stato sovrano, mangiarsene un pezzo e non pagarne le conseguenze*



che è praticamente quello che è successo negli ultimi 20 anni 
Come al oslito, dipende dalla nazione aggressiva che attacca uno stato sovrano.

Se è quella che è considerata 'buona', si lascia correre tutto, se è considerata 'cattiva', va consumata. No?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Settembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Secondo voi scoppierà la 3 guerra mondiale o è già scoppiata? . Mi sono appena sposato e vorrei vivere ancora un bel po' di anni con mia moglie



Auguri UDG e figli maschi!
Una bella luna di miele per i prossimi 3-4 mesi in qualche rifugio anti-atomico sarebbe la soluzione migliore


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> massi dai inviamo la cavalleria pesante che vuoi che sia uno scontro nato russia in europa....


Che vuoi che siano le bombe atomiche no?
L’importante è spezzare le reni alla Russia. La nostra vita non conta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quando basterebbe essere anche più svegli e lungimiranti: non solo hai un aggressore che è nel torto, ma hai anche un popolo aggredito, gli ucraini, che sono ben vogliosi di combattere per la propria terra (se supportati militarmente ed economicamente).
> Li supporti, indebolisci allo sfinimento i russi (non è che possono continuare a combattere a costo 0) e chissà se non si arriva anche a togliere il terrorista e a mettere qualcuno più sano di cervello. E magari se fanno anche dei bei danni, a disgregare ulteriormente la Russia, oltre ad espropriare le relative risorse economiche.


Lo sai chi ha sempre vinto la guerra di sfinimento? 
Io non ritenterei


----------



## Swaitak (30 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Auguri UDG e figli maschi!
> Una bella luna di miele per i prossimi 3-4 mesi in qualche rifugio anti-atomico sarebbe la soluzione migliore


Forse meglio augurare figlie femmine, così non devono rispondere alla chiamata alle armi


----------



## JDT (30 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi viene anche il dubbio che l'abbia tirato fuori apposta per strizzare l'occhio a tutti gli occidentali che sono contro questa cosa (per me giustamente)


Bingo. Dindindin...

Sono piuttosto convinto che è cambiato il team che prepara i suoi discorsi, mi ha fermamente appassionato questo cambio totale di strategia, molto più aggressiva quando è rivolta ai suoi concittadini (finlandesi  ), l'altra più mite e pacata quando vuole rivolgersi al popolo occidentale, ormai sa che c'è una parte che lo segue come un predicatore, e si vuole creare il mito dell'antieroe moderno, degno dei migliori film occidentali.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Forse meglio augurare figlie femmine, così non devono rispondere alla chiamata alle armi



No caro, nei film post-apocalittici alle giuovani donzelle non va tanto meglio


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> che è praticamente quello che è successo negli ultimi 20 anni
> Come al oslito, dipende dalla nazione aggressiva che attacca uno stato sovrano.
> 
> Se è quella che è considerata 'buona', si lascia correre tutto, se è considerata 'cattiva', va consumata. No?


Ho appena detto in un post precedente che gli USA sono imperialisti e tra il 1995 e il 2015 circa hanno fatto un sacco di porcherie che hanno pagato amaramente soprattutto in termini economici e di reputazione internazionale.
Questo quindi autorizza altri ad agire in modo ancora peggiore? Perchè non mi risulta che gli USA abbiano aggredito messico o canada per mangiarsi delle regioni


----------



## ROQ (30 Settembre 2022)

ah, avete presente il concetto di "vittoria di pirro"?


----------



## neversayconte (30 Settembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Secondo voi scoppierà la 3 guerra mondiale o è già scoppiata? . Mi sono appena sposato e vorrei vivere ancora un bel po' di anni con mia moglie


per me è scoppiata da quel 26 febbraio. quel giorno li mi sentivo come se avessi la febbre, quando la Russia si muove succede sempre qualcosa storicamente è il muro su cui hanno sempre rimbalzato contro le mire imperialistiche dell'occidente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> che è praticamente quello che è successo negli ultimi 20 anni
> Come al oslito, dipende dalla nazione aggressiva che attacca uno stato sovrano.
> 
> Se è quella che è considerata 'buona', si lascia correre tutto, se è considerata 'cattiva', va consumata. No?


Purtroppo per quei folli funziona proprio così


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il problema sta tutto qua.
> Ancora in molti non capiscono che non stiamo parlando di Russia vs Ucraina, ma di un primo tassello all'interno di un conflitto esistenziale ben piu ampio tra oriente e occidente.
> Chi vince avrà il benessere, quello che abbiamo avuto noi nel dopoguerra e che nonostante tutto abbiamo anche oggi (non avete idea di come vivono nel resto del mondo, fidatevi... c'è da baciarsi i gomiti qua)
> E io preferisco essere arso da un'atomica in testa piuttosto che fare un solo passo indietro e lasciare il prossimo secolo ai Cinesi (non ai russi, attenzione... loro sono spacciati per mere ragioni demografiche, se vi interessa approfondire posso mettervi un ottimo video a riguardo)
> ...


Si? E prenditela tu l’atomica in testa. Io verrei evitare però.
Arruolati e combatti per i tuoi ideali è nobile ma non sono gli ideali di tutti.
Se gli usa vogliono continuare a giocare alla guerra come piace a loro, lo facciano da soli.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero i propri interessi?
> Ritrovarsi un paese con a capo un terrorista internazionale pluriomicida che fa quello che vuole in Europa?


L’ugraina sarebbe Europa? È roba loro e mi spiace per la guerra ma non ci devo rimettere io


----------



## Swaitak (30 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che vuoi che siano le bombe atomiche no?
> L’importante è spezzare le reni alla Russia. La nostra vita non conta


Poi ci difendono i vertici europei,gli stessi che se lo mettono nel cu a vicenda per una semplice manovra economica. Siamo invincibili


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si? E prenditela tu l’atomica in testa. Io verrei evitare però.
> Arruolati e combatti per i tuoi ideali è nobile ma non sono gli ideali di tutti.
> Se gli usa vogliono continuare a giocare alla guerra come piace a loro, lo facciano da soli.


Ma perchè devo arruolarmi io?
Mica dobbiamo invadere la russia, mi arruolerei solo se ci venissero i russi e affini in casa per proteggere la mia terra (e visto come se la cavano in ucraina permettimi di dubitare che arriverebbero qui...)
Per dare supporto logistico e di addestramento agli ucraini bastano e avanzano i professionisti.
L'atomica mica la lanciamo noi per primi, sento molte "colombe" dire "ehhh ma se sosteniamo l'ucraina poi i russi ci tirano l'atomica"
La tirino, voglio proprio vederli. L'equivalente di rispondere con un bazooka ad un coppino.
Nel caso, spero gliene tirino 10 volte tante, tanto a quel punto il mondo sarebbe già rovinato, meglio che vengano giu anche loro con noi


----------



## kYMERA (30 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’ugraina sarebbe Europa? È roba loro e mi spiace per la guerra ma non ci devo rimettere io


Continente Europeo.
Poi oggi è l'Ucraina (che comunque poteva essere una candidata all'Europa), domani sarà la Moldavia, poi la Georgia. E perchè, ci ripigliamo pure le repubbliche baltiche? Che dici?
Tanto gli europei stanno a guardare, basta che gli alziamo un po' il gas e se la fanno addosso.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> ma chissene se fregano un pezzo, sono tutti russi in crimea e donbass lo vuoi capire?. Gli Usa in Iraq hanno fatto morire 500mila bambini, in tutte le "esportazioni di democrazia" hanno fatto più morti di Hitler e non hanno mai pagato nulla e nessuno.


Infatti…non si vuole capire che è un discorso tra di loro che a non FREGA ZERO.
Poi gli Stati Uniti sono quelli che sono perché hanno sterminato chiunque..la Russia non può espandersi?


----------



## Mika (30 Settembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Secondo voi scoppierà la 3 guerra mondiale o è già scoppiata? . Mi sono appena sposato e vorrei vivere ancora un bel po' di anni con mia moglie


Dico la mia da ignorante: la terza guerra mondiale è già scoppiata. Siamo alle prime fasi, quella indiretta, quella del supporto all'Ucraina. Ora la Russia considera le zone militarmente occupate come suolo russo. Ora se le cose non si fermano inizia l'escalation che settimana dopo settimana peggiorerà l'entità del confitto. Se le armi fornite dalla NATO saranno quelle "pesanti" l'Ucraina potrebbe riprendersi i territori occupati e quindi alle strette la Russia potrebbe usare una testata nucleare tattica sulle truppe ucraine e dopo quell'atto tutto può accadere o nulla.


----------



## ROQ (30 Settembre 2022)

cmq possiamo dire che la guerra mondiale ci sia già. L'ucraina è il campo di battaglia e gli ucraini sono il "nostro" esercito, noi dal 2014 mandiamo principalmente ARMI, addestratori e mercenari, ufficialmente nessun soldato ( LOL). Bisogna vedere quanto intendiamo andare avanti e quanto si estenderà il conflitto. anche se adesso al momento ufficialmente siamo nato\usa vs russia.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In Crimea quasi, in Donbass no, a Cherson e Zhaporizia manco per scherzo.
> Di quello che hanno fatto gli USA non me ne frega niente, è 20 anni che diciamo che hanno sbagliato e ne hanno pagato amaramente le conseguenze con l'erosione del loro soft power e una marea di soldi bruciati, dopo un po anche basta, non voglio passare la vita a dire che gli USA sono degli imperialisti, lo sanno pure i muri, parliamo di OGGI e di Russia.
> Come era sbagliato concettualmente per gli USA invadere Iraq e Afghanistan, bombardare Serbia, Libia, Somalia e Siria, è sbagliato concettualmente dare anche solo un metro quadro di territorio alla Russia.
> Che tra l'altro, a differenza dei paesi citati sopra, ha davvero il potenziale per fare grossi danni se non gli si fa capire che queste porcherie non vanno fatte.


Perché non sono stati mai puniti come criminali di guerra? Perché non sono stati sanzionati?
Alla guerra nucleare preferisco di gran lunga la disintegrazione dell’Ucraina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Settembre 2022)

La terza guerra scoppia al prossimo "incidente" (chiunque sia la mano, non mi interessa).
Il prossimo "incidente", dopo i gasdotti, sarà un buchetto al reattore della centrale di Zapocosa. Tempo qualche settimana.

E allora ci penserà il vento a spargere la morte in giro. Dal mio punto di vista molto meglio morire polverizzati, che per tumore causato da radiazione (come gà non bastassero i tumori genetici di per sé)


----------



## JDT (30 Settembre 2022)

Tutti a parlare di terza guerra mondiale, ma là nell'Est Europa si sta svolgendo un'operazione militare speciale, non è una guerra, tanto meno non è mondiale. Vi state fasciando la testa un po' troppo..


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché non sono stati mai puniti come criminali di guerra? Perché non sono stati sanzionati?
> Alla guerra nucleare preferisco di gran lunga la disintegrazione dell’Ucraina


Tua opinione libera, a me i bulli da strapazzo non piacciono e agisco di conseguenza, anche a costo di mettermi nei guai.
Lo facevo da ragazzino a scuola (e qualche sberla l'ho presa), lo faccio oggi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dico la mia da ignorante: la terza guerra mondiale è già scoppiata. Siamo alle prime fasi, quella indiretta, quella del supporto all'Ucraina. Ora la Russia considera le zone militarmente occupate come suolo russo. Ora se le cose non si fermano inizia l'escalation che settimana dopo settimana peggiorerà l'entità del confitto. Se le armi fornite dalla NATO saranno quelle "pesanti" l'Ucraina potrebbe riprendersi i territori occupati e quindi alle strette la Russia potrebbe usare una testata nucleare tattica sulle truppe ucraine e dopo quell'atto tutto può accadere o nulla.


Credo tu abbia fatto un'ottima ricostruzione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Continente Europeo.
> Poi oggi è l'Ucraina (che comunque poteva essere una candidata all'Europa), domani sarà la Moldavia, poi la Georgia. E perchè, ci ripigliamo pure le repubbliche baltiche? Che dici?
> Tanto gli europei stanno a guardare, basta che gli alziamo un po' il gas e se la fanno addosso.


Mi fate pensare.. a quelli che temono la Cina
( Dal squisito lato economico/potenza mondiale) 
a questo punto mi chiedo?
non temete che facciano l'America nella II ?
Alla fine sono 1 miliardo e mezzo 
se poi si portano dietro Bielorussia
India così il numero e forze aumentano..
Un pensierino per abbattere un Europa economicamente allo sfracello se lo possono fare.. poi la guerra mondiale alla vecchia maniera scordatela ! America non ha molto tempo! Ecco perché temo questa situazione perché 10 anni sono una utopia! massimo 2 anni e i pazzi agiscono, prima che crolli il castello di carte chiamato capitalismo.. hanno sempre cercato di prendere i beni, perché sapevano benissimo che il tempo dei pezzi di carta che abbiamo nel portafoglio valera 0 è incombente!


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Poi ci difendono i vertici europei,gli stessi che se lo mettono nel cu a vicenda per una semplice manovra economica. Siamo invincibili


Si dai vinceremo noi forzaaaaaaa


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma perchè devo arruolarmi io?
> Mica dobbiamo invadere la russia, mi arruolerei solo se ci venissero i russi e affini in casa per proteggere la mia terra (e visto come se la cavano in ucraina permettimi di dubitare che arriverebbero qui...)
> Per dare supporto logistico e di addestramento agli ucraini bastano e avanzano i professionisti.
> L'atomica mica la lanciamo noi per primi, sento molte "colombe" dire "ehhh ma se sosteniamo l'ucraina poi i russi ci tirano l'atomica"
> ...


Nel caso saremmo tutti morti ma vedo che la cosa ti gasa come se fossimo in un film d’azione…
Tu hai detto che preferisci essere valorizzato dalle bombe piuttosto “che finire sotto la Cina “ e non si deve demordere..io eviterei se mi permetti anche perché non mi interessa


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è un altro, ovvero che la soluzione che propone il "popolo" è inapplicabile.
> "facciamo la pace con la Russia e torniamo a prendere il gas, chissenefrega dell'Ucraina"
> *Benissimo, così crei un precedente permettendo ad una nazione aggressiva di attaccare uno stato sovrano, mangiarsene un pezzo e non pagarne le conseguenze*. Cioè una roba che nemmeno i falchi più matti di Washington hanno mai fatto nel post ww2.
> Putin da questo trae 2 conclusioni
> ...


Aspetta, qui mi confondi, parli dei russi o dei sacri ed immacolati ammerigani?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Continente Europeo.
> *Poi oggi è l'Ucraina (che comunque poteva essere una candidata all'Europa), domani sarà la Moldavia, poi la Georgia. E perchè, ci ripigliamo pure le repubbliche baltiche? Che dici?*
> Tanto gli europei stanno a guardare, basta che gli alziamo un po' il gas e se la fanno addosso.



Questo lo dite voi (giornali, leader a 90° nei confronti degli usa e via dicendo), perchè non fa comodo, di più, fare una narrazione del genere.
Però pensa non con la propaganda occidentale.
Pensa al patto che avevano stretto NATO e russia per non oltrepassare i confini della germania.

Eppure...chi è che si è continuamente esteso verso est?
Perchè a sto punto un discorso del genere lo potrebbero fare anche loro.

P.S candidata...ci sono paesi candidati da 20 anni  
Questi pezzenti non devono mettere piede ne nella nato ne nella UE,sarebbero la nostra rovina.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Continente Europeo.
> Poi oggi è l'Ucraina (che comunque poteva essere una candidata all'Europa), domani sarà la Moldavia, poi la Georgia. E perchè, ci ripigliamo pure le repubbliche baltiche? Che dici?
> Tanto gli europei stanno a guardare, basta che gli alziamo un po' il gas e se la fanno addosso.


Si si il solito risiko…che fantasia


----------



## Mika (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Credo tu abbia fatto un'ottima ricostruzione


Mi ricorda il film "The Day after" del 1985. Dove il Patto di Varsavia occupava Berlino ovest. I primi giorni i notiziari parlavano di accuse pesanti da parte di USA e URSS dove i sovietici accusavano la NATO di aver messo missili balistici in Turchia, poi iniziò un conflitto "locale" nella Berlino Ovest tra polizia occidentale e soldati della Germania Est, successivamente guerra attiva al confine tra Germania Ovest e quella est, infine testate nucleari tattiche sulle truppe ed infine guerra nucleare totale.

Ovviamente quello era un film, realistico, su un periodo storico diverso da questo. Non c'è più il Varsavia, ma la similitudine sull'escalation è la stessa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Aspetta, qui mi confondi, parli dei russi o dei sacri ed immacolati ammerigani?


Ricordami quando gli americani negli ultimi 100 anni hanno attaccato una nazione per annettersene un pezzo, prego


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo lo dite voi (giornali, leader a 90° nei confronti degli usa e via dicendo), perchè non fa comodo, di più, fare una narrazione del genere.
> Però pensa non con la propaganda occidentale.
> *Pensa al patto che avevano stretto NATO e russia per non oltrepassare i confini della germania.
> 
> ...


Pensa al memorandum di Budapest... chi è che comunque si è mangiato l'ucraina.
Su dai... i russi sono indifendibili e lo sai anche tu
Tra l'altro quello a cui ti riferisci non è neanche un trattato ma al limite un gentleman's agreement che vale come una scoreggia in ascensore


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tua opinione libera, a me i bulli da strapazzo non piacciono e agisco di conseguenza, anche a costo di mettermi nei guai.
> Lo facevo da ragazzino a scuola (e qualche sberla l'ho presa), lo faccio oggi.


Giusto. Se dipende da te. Qui ci sono milioni e milioni di vite in mezzo. Wow


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Ma perchè devo arruolarmi io?*
> Mica dobbiamo invadere la russia, mi arruolerei solo se ci venissero i russi e affini in casa per proteggere la mia terra (e visto come se la cavano in ucraina permettimi di dubitare che arriverebbero qui...)
> Per dare supporto logistico e di addestramento agli ucraini bastano e avanzano i professionisti.
> L'atomica mica la lanciamo noi per primi, sento molte "colombe" dire "ehhh ma se sosteniamo l'ucraina poi i russi ci tirano l'atomica"
> ...


Perché spingi tanto a spingere gli altri a rovinarsi la vita, a rovinare la propria famiglia per il bene di zelecoso e la tua amata ugraina. Ma figurati se tu sacrifichi la tua famiglia, se sacrifichi la tua esistenza e il tuo bel tenore di vita da burocrate... Che si facciano avanti gli altri giusto? Proprio un uomo di Bruxelles sei


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ricordami quando gli americani negli ultimi 100 anni hanno attaccato una nazione per annettersene un pezzo, prego


Pezzi di terra? Facciamo pure nazioni complete


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Perché spingi tanto a spingere gli altri a rovinarsi la vita, a rovinare la propria famiglia per il bene di zelecoso e la tua amata ugraina. Ma figurati se tu sacrifichi la tua famiglia, se sacrifichi la tua esistenza e il tuo bel tenore di vita da burocrate... Che si facciano avanti gli altri giusto? Proprio un uomo di Bruxelles sei


Ma io non spingo proprio nessuno ad arruolarsi 
Abbiamo dei militari professionisti, siamo mica i russi coi coscritti del novecento dai  
Tranquillo che dove vivo io se vola un'atomica sono il primo ad essere vaporizzato, hai molte piu possibilità di me di scampartela, fidati!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ricordami quando gli americani negli ultimi 100 anni hanno attaccato una nazione per annettersene un pezzo, prego


Ne hanno bisogno?
È un bel continente dai
Comunque sono un po' come cavalette
e un po' come le formiche...saccheggiano senza lasciare nulla e portano il fabbisogno raccattato in giro per il mondo a casa sua,mi dispiace che il formicaio con una gestione maniacale della programmazione! non faccia parte del pacchetto dello zio Sam.

Comunque non vedo tanti pelle rossa lì da loro?
Possiamo dire che hanno fatto un bel all in nel passato? 100 anni non sono però non hanno bei precedenti.. se aggiungiamo tutto il resto.. odio le morti di serie a e serie b


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Settembre 2022)

Putin scontatissimo come il suo referendum farlocco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pensa al memorandum di Budapest... chi è che comunque si è mangiato l'ucraina.
> *Su dai... i russi sono indifendibili e lo sai anche tu*
> Tra l'altro quello a cui ti riferisci non è neanche un trattato ma al limite un gentleman's agreement che vale come una scoreggia in ascensore



E infatti non vado in giro con la bandiera russa e la maglia di putin che cavalca un orso 
A me della russia frega zero, così come mi frega forse anche meno di zero dell'ucraina e per questo sono ancora più incaxxato e incredulo di quello che stiamo combinando per una nazione che neanche fa parte dell'ue e della nato.

Ci stiamo distruggendo per sanzionare la russia, dopo la distruzione che ci ha causato il covid.


----------



## ROQ (30 Settembre 2022)

gli americani non hanno bisogno di annettere. Hanno colonie ovunque. Che poi non è tanto "l'america" in se, ma l'elite mafiosa che controlla usa e europa e corrompe\minaccia il resto del mondo, con petrol-dollaro e altre porcate. o almeno ci prova. Finché si parla di palestina, serbia e pure libia fanno un po quello che gli pare, con la siria per esempio han fallito. Con russia e cina diciamo che è più complicato, anche se pure li hanno provato a fare i loro giochetti. Questo se tutto va bene, perché magari c'è speranza, se no sono tutti d'accordo e siamo in un enorme tragico film, dove comuque i cattivi siamo "noi".

La porcata di sigonella, tanto per fare un esempio, ce la ricordiamo tutti si? senza scomodare l'11\9, che ormai comunque , un po come il virus fuffa-19,dovrebbe essere comprensibile a tutti cosa è successo, o quantomeno cosa NON è successo.


le prove delle armi di distruzioni di massa di saddam, il vietnam, cuba, iraq, afganistan, Sankara, l'omicidio mattei, la creazione dell'isis ed altri gruppi terroristici finanziati in mezzo mondo, a partire dai BLM e antifa eh, insomma l'elenco è più lungo di rocco siffredi. La russia per pareggiare il conto deve bombardare tutta la via lattea, sempre appecoronendoci alla narrazione comune eh, ma ripeto, di difendere la russia fotte sega.

Io ce l'ho con chi sta ammazzando noi palesemente, che non è puteen.


cioè questi ancora oggi bombardano infrastrutture nei nostri mari facendo danni incalcolabili per il loro tornaconto, ed i nostri muti apparte qualche trollata di qualche europarlamentare, ma i cattivi sono i russi eh


----------



## Devil man (30 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Forse non conosci i russi. Sono i parenti di quelli che hanno vinto contro l'armata tedesca. Sicuro che vinceremmo noi ma dopo svariati anni e l'Ucraina rasa al suolo.


È già rasa al suolo...solo le regioni prese dalla Russia hanno già iniziato a ricostruire.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin e i governatori filo-russi delle quattro regioni ucraine di Kherson, Zaporizhzhia, Donetsk, Lugansk hanno firmato i trattati che sanciscono l' ingresso di questi territori nella Federazione russa.
> 
> Putin: "L'Ucraina deve cessare il fuoco cominciato nel 2014, siamo pronti a tornare al tavolo dei negoziati. Ma la scelta dell'annessione della popolazione delle quattro regioni ucraine non è più in discussione, saranno nostre per sempre.
> L'Occidente ha cercato e sta cercando una nuova occasione per indebolire e distruggere la Russia, sono ossessionati dall'esistenza di un Paese così grande.
> ...


Riflettiamo su alcune cose.

Allora, questa specie di Escalation mi sembra davvero "alimentata" dai media e dai governi occidentali. Vladimiro il Fuorioso ha combinata una bella caccarella, ma.. se riflettiamo a mente fredda, di fatto Putin non ha toccato nessun paese nato ad oggi e dopo un inizio a Kiev si sta limitando nelle zone di confine. Dunque per quale motivo tutto questo "scalpore"? Di fatto quello che Putin sta facendo non è poi cosi diverso da quello che gli USA hanno fatto negli ultimi 20/30 anni.. ovvero invadere paesi nel medioriente come se nulla fosse e senza alcun ragionevole motivo. Eppure in quel caso tutti vivano la giornata come se fosse nulla.. nessuno è intervanuto nulla di nulla. Israele rastrella case degli altri ma okay tutto normale

Eh ora direte "EHEHEH Ucraina non è uguale all'Iraq" "Non è uguale all'Afghanistan" Ucraina è vicina a noi!
Va bene, ma la Libia è più vicina all'Italia che l'Uccraina eppure per 10 anni in quel paese c'era il far west. Dunque anche sta cosa della geografia, per me non regge.
"ehehe l'Ucraina è Europa più uguale a noi culturalmente " dove esattamente? Ma se tutti gli "occidentali" europei vorrebbero buttare fuori dall'Unione Europa i paesi dell'est (che tra l'altro è anche uno dei motivi secondo alcuni che la UE è instabile).


----------



## Dexter (30 Settembre 2022)

Tutto molto bello  un po' meno le bollette salate che arriveranno a breve, l'inflazione patetica, le migliaia di attività che saranno costrette a chiudere e i comuni che spegneranno tutto.
MA EHI, dobbiamo mostrare i muscoli a Putinne!  Guarda che bicipite Vlad! Non bisogna creare il precedente  e quindi cancelliamo la classe media, perfettamente sensato.


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

purtroppo tocca sempre ricordare che dopo i fatti loschi di piazza Maidan il Donbass ha chiesto semplicemente una moderata indipendenza, come c'è attualmente in molte regioni autonome occidentali

in risposta ha ricevuto solo atti e dichiarazioni criminali da parte di Kiev verso la loro stessa popolazione

sarebbe bastato accettare ed ora l'Ucraina sarebbe integra, tranne la Crimea che era stata tolta alla Russia per magheggi sovietici al tempo in cui la vita umana contava nulla e si scambiavano soggetti come pedine.

hai perso 5 regioni per la miopia e per la corruzione della classe politica, senza contare tutto il resto


----------



## kekkopot (30 Settembre 2022)

Sono sempre stato contro Putin e quello che sta facendo... ma devo ammettere che il suo discorso non fà una piega.


----------



## Maurizio91 (30 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin e i governatori filo-russi delle quattro regioni ucraine di Kherson, Zaporizhzhia, Donetsk, Lugansk hanno firmato i trattati che sanciscono l' ingresso di questi territori nella Federazione russa.
> 
> Putin: "L'Ucraina deve cessare il fuoco cominciato nel 2014, siamo pronti a tornare al tavolo dei negoziati. Ma la scelta dell'annessione della popolazione delle quattro regioni ucraine non è più in discussione, saranno nostre per sempre.
> L'Occidente ha cercato e sta cercando una nuova occasione per indebolire e distruggere la Russia, sono ossessionati dall'esistenza di un Paese così grande.
> ...


Il pazzo ha parlato. Sto dittatore sta proprio giocando a risiko. 

Così si frega anche le entrate delle 4 regioni no?
Ad esempio la famosa centrale nucleare di Zaporizhzhia ora è sua, e i benefici derivante dalla sua attività vanno nelle casse russe. 

Di contro, l'Ucraina continua a indebolirsi. Se per magia entrasse a far parte dell Ue temo che si arriverebbe a una mega mega colletta in suo favore. Miliardi e miliardi per tenerli a galla


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Tutto molto bello  un po' meno le bollette salate che arriveranno a breve, l'inflazione patetica, le migliaia di attività che saranno costrette a chiudere e i comuni che spegneranno tutto.
> *MA EHI, dobbiamo mostrare i muscoli a Putinne!*  Guarda che bicipite Vlad! Non bisogna creare il precedente  e quindi cancelliamo la classe media, perfettamente sensato.



Quello che sto provando a spiegare da 1 ora, ma pare che a nessuno importi.
Vuoi mettere con la distruzione della russia?


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

Stoltenberg, nonostante il cognome, non è stolto e ha detto picche all'ingresso veloce di Kiev nella NATO


----------



## Maurizio91 (30 Settembre 2022)

Non voglio fare il pessimista ma lo devo dire: mi sembra una situazione in cui, qualunque sia il finale di questa storia, l'Italia ne uscirà indebolita, indebitata e impoverita.

Qualcuno può ipotizzare uno scenario diverso? Anche remoto, ma minimamente realistico. Quindi escludo possibilità del tipo l'UE annette la Russia dopo aver eliminato Putin usufruendo in libertà delle risorse energetiche, e a seguire in Italia sconti clamorosi in bolletta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Stoltenberg, nonostante il cognome, non è stolto e *ha detto picche all'ingresso di Kiev nella NATO*



Mica tanto, ha detto che decidono i paesi


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mica tanto, ha detto che decidono i paesi


sì ma leggendo tra le righe è un fatto lontano, non è per questi anni
si è concentrato sul solito supporto, si nota la reazione diversa rispetto a Finlandia e Svezia


----------



## Sam (30 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Riflettiamo su alcune cose.
> 
> Allora, questa specie di Escalation mi sembra davvero "alimentata" dai media e dai governi occidentali. Vladimiro il Fuorioso ha combinata una bella caccarella, ma.. se riflettiamo a mente fredda, di fatto Putin non ha toccato nessun paese nato ad oggi e dopo un inizio a Kiev si sta limitando nelle zone di confine. Dunque per quale motivo tutto questo "scalpore"? Di fatto quello che Putin sta facendo non è poi cosi diverso da quello che gli USA hanno fatto negli ultimi 20/30 anni.. ovvero invadere paesi nel medioriente come se nulla fosse e senza alcun ragionevole motivo. Eppure in quel caso tutti vivano la giornata come se fosse nulla.. nessuno è intervanuto nulla di nulla. Israele rastrella case degli altri ma okay tutto normale
> 
> ...


Riflessioni corrette ma inutili, visto che si ragiona con due pesi e due misure.
A parti invertite, non avresti visto un solo post di questi sostenitori dei diritti. Anzi, al massimo giustificazioni, come ancora le dicono sulle aggressioni americane e le ingerenze attraverso la CIA negli altri Paesi nel mondo.

Basta vedere come hanno esportato la democrazia in Iraq





Poi si chiedono perché in Afghanistan hanno preferito i talebani a questi criminali esportatori di fast food.

E poi c'è gente che invoca il tribunale internazionale per la Russia, mentre gli USA, che ricordiamo anche loro se ne stanno alla larga dall'avere la giurisdizione di quella pagliacciata dell'ONU a casa loro, facevano queste porcherie in giro per il mondo.
Naturalmente, questo è solo il più docile dei video.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mica tanto, ha detto che decidono i paesi


fosse per il vincitore del premio Belzebù ™ sarebbero entrati il giorno 2 dall'inizio dell'esercitazione, per fortuna esistono altri paesi un minimo più scaltri che lo fanno solo odorare il posto NATO


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

*secondo John Helmer, corrispondente da Mosca e consigliere dell'ex presidente Carter, sarebbero stati i polacchi a colpire i gasdotti con supporto di intelligence degli Stati Uniti*


----------



## evideon (30 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin e i governatori filo-russi delle quattro regioni ucraine di Kherson, Zaporizhzhia, Donetsk, Lugansk hanno firmato i trattati che sanciscono l' ingresso di questi territori nella Federazione russa.
> 
> Putin: "L'Ucraina deve cessare il fuoco cominciato nel 2014, siamo pronti a tornare al tavolo dei negoziati. Ma la scelta dell'annessione della popolazione delle quattro regioni ucraine non è più in discussione, saranno nostre per sempre.
> L'Occidente ha cercato e sta cercando una nuova occasione per indebolire e distruggere la Russia, sono ossessionati dall'esistenza di un Paese così grande.
> ...



Avesse I'talia la fortuna di avere un suo Putin...!


----------



## JDT (30 Settembre 2022)

Dal 24 febbraio ad oggi, da allfemminile a geopolitical center, è sempre la stessa tiritera (forse su allfemminile con Conte al governo qualcosa di diverso si sarebbe letto  )

Al momento la situazione mi sembra questa:

- gli ucraini hanno un netto attuale vantaggio, la controffensiva sta funzionando, ma il tempo stringe, non possono andare avanti per molto via terra dato che "winter is coming", anche se immagino sia possibile via aria, dove l'aviazione russa ha dato la peggior prova di se, infatti dopo i primi fallaci tentativi è partita in ritirata, giustificata dalla propaganda russa che ha esordito con il suo potenziale non utilizzato. Hanno incastrato molti professionisti malequipaggiati verso Lyman, ma il buono è riuscito a rinchiudersi nelle due repubbliche.

- i russi hanno salvato il salvabile, cercando di tenere botta e ritirandosi nei territori di vero interesse. Devono riassettare l'intero esercito, rifornirsi ed armarlo decentemente, cosa che ad oggi sembra improbabile, ma le vie (della seta) del Signore sono infinite. C'è l'inverno di mezzo, il malcontento c'è ma non mi sembra così esagerato, soprattutto finché le notizie possono arrivare in un modo a San Pietroburgo ed un altro a Vladivostok. Si sono creati un debole casus belli diplomatico con il referendum, ma sembra troppo labile per ottenere aiuti meno ufficiosi. Non sottovalutare neanche le operazioni di guerriglia locale, a meno che non vogliano veramente credere che il 97% della zona sia dalla loro parte.

- lato economico è veramente una guerra tra poveri, non c'è una nazione che sia una che sta per implodere, usa lato finanziario, Cina lato finanza reale. UE e Russia neanche le metto in conto, perchè fanno a gara per chi fa scelte più scellerate. In tutto questo, bolle sociali stanno nascendo un po' ovunque, paradossalmente UE e Russia, quelle con più "diritti", sono le più mansuete, forse è la calma prima della tempesta.

- non so davvero come si faccia a parlare di pace, cioè, non c'è una singola fazione, UE, Cina, Russia, Usa che si sia mossa in quella direzione, i toni, i finanziamenti, gli armamenti, sono tutti indirizzati verso l'escalation, se si voleva la pace si trovava dal giorno 1, non si vuole. È stato fatto il referendum più scemo della storia, è crollata un'infrastruttura importante europea, non passa giorno che una fazione non parli di atomica, e c'è ancora chi crede nella pace. Non sono stati reclutati 300k di militari o inviati Himars per cercare la pace, se ne parlerà dalla primavera con i nuovi rifornimenti russi, quando si spera che una fazione prevarrà sull'altra (ndr, io volente o nolente, tifo occidente, è un ottimo slogan  . Ci ha rinunciato Macron a chiamare tutti, e lui ha la Iliad..


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

*Blinken:

"Gli Stati Uniti non hanno visto azioni russe che suggeriscano la volontà di usare la bomba nucleare"


Reuters*


ecco perchè cercate di fomentare, buoni samaritani che giurano sulla Bibbia per ogni cosa...


----------



## bobbylukr (30 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quello che sto provando a spiegare da 1 ora, ma pare che a nessuno importi.
> Vuoi mettere con la distruzione della russia?


A me non sembra così complicato: qual'è l'unica nazione che ci guadagna da questa guerra e da prima del 2014 la alimenta neanche troppo velatamente(anzi ora spudoratamente)? La Russia che manda a morire della gente, è odiata da tutto il mondo e non può più vendere le sue materie prime ai migliori clienti?? L' Europa con l'inflazione al 10%, i suoi cittadini a breve con le palle congelate, le fabbriche chiuse(per sempre perché le commesse perse non si recuperano più anche se poi si riapre) e a cui toccherà andare a comprare del gas liquefatto di palta pagandolo 10 volte tanto dalla misteriosa nazione di cui sopra a cui il nord stream(e qualsiasi stream) sta sul casso da 20 anni??


----------



## Dexter (30 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quello che sto provando a spiegare da 1 ora, ma pare che a nessuno importi.
> Vuoi mettere con la distruzione della russia?


Da domani tutti con la canotta per mostrare i bicipiti, magari Vlad se qualcuno di noi ha una circonferenza di 40 si spaventa...discorsi alla SAVIANO, gente che vive completamente distante dalla realtà di tutti i giorni, quella vera dove la gente si sveglia e va a lavorare per 1200 euro (quando va bene) di cui 1/3 andranno in bollette. MA EHI, dobbiamo salvare i FRATELLI (di chi? No nato, no UE, avete uno strano concetto di fratellanza) e non dobbiamo creare il precedente  un CONTINENTE INTERO in ginocchio per l'Ucraina e state anche qui a cercare motivazioni logiche  torno negli inferi , buon foro


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> È già rasa al suolo...solo le regioni prese dalla Russia hanno già iniziato a ricostruire.


beh kiev è praticamente intatta cosi come tutto il resto dell'ucraina dove i russi non sono arrivati. Con un ipotetico ingresso della nato sul territorio ucraino sarebbe guerra su tutto il paese, sopratutto verso la Polonia e Moldavia che sono le uniche vie di ingresso per la nato.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Secondo voi scoppierà la 3 guerra mondiale o è già scoppiata? . Mi sono appena sposato e vorrei vivere ancora un bel po' di anni con mia moglie


Tra un paio d' anni sarai qui a scrivere: "vi prego il primo funghetto sopra casa mia vi prego vi prego"


----------



## UDG (30 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Auguri UDG e figli maschi!
> Una bella luna di miele per i prossimi 3-4 mesi in qualche rifugio anti-atomico sarebbe la soluzione migliore


Grazie mille


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin e i governatori filo-russi delle quattro regioni ucraine di Kherson, Zaporizhzhia, Donetsk, Lugansk hanno firmato i trattati che sanciscono l' ingresso di questi territori nella Federazione russa.
> 
> Putin: "L'Ucraina deve cessare il fuoco cominciato nel 2014, siamo pronti a tornare al tavolo dei negoziati. Ma la scelta dell'annessione della popolazione delle quattro regioni ucraine non è più in discussione, saranno nostre per sempre.
> L'Occidente ha cercato e sta cercando una nuova occasione per indebolire e distruggere la Russia, sono ossessionati dall'esistenza di un Paese così grande.
> ...


Situazione senza via d' uscita.

Incluso far finta di nulla e amici come prima, da smidollati, manco morto dopo gli insulti e le minacce.

Vedremo come andrà a finire.

Per quanto mi riguarda, se l' Ucraina decide di rinunciare o se l'occidente gli fa capire che è inutile continuare, sarà un'ingiustizia clamorosa e anche rischiosa a lungo termine, ma ad occhio oggi sarebbe la soluzione più comoda per tutti.

Ma di certo, finché hanno sto atteggiamento mafioso ( che poi ci odiano e covano rancore, l' ha detto ormai mille volte Mady Vlady), vanno ignorati.

Comunque vada, vivremo sempe sotto minaccia nucleare, segnatevelo.
Ogni volta che gli servirà qualcosa faranno uguale.

Ormai si sono sputtanati, non gli interesserà più nulla di tenerci buoni e fare la figura del paese serio, pacifico e diplomatico.


----------



## Sam (30 Settembre 2022)

Intanto faccio qualche ricerca


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dico la mia da ignorante: la terza guerra mondiale è già scoppiata. Siamo alle prime fasi, quella indiretta, quella del supporto all'Ucraina. Ora la Russia considera le zone militarmente occupate come suolo russo. Ora se le cose non si fermano inizia l'escalation che settimana dopo settimana peggiorerà l'entità del confitto. Se le armi fornite dalla NATO saranno quelle "pesanti" l'Ucraina potrebbe riprendersi i territori occupati e quindi alle strette la Russia potrebbe usare una testata nucleare tattica sulle truppe ucraine e dopo quell'atto tutto può accadere o nulla.


Non ci sarà alcuna guerra, se ci sarà qualche botto saranno solo armi nucleari.

In una guerra convenzionale i russi verrebbero arati, sono in inferiorità clamorosa.

Il che è forse peggio.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Mi fate pensare.. a quelli che temono la Cina
> ( Dal squisito lato economico/potenza mondiale)
> a questo punto mi chiedo?
> non temete che facciano l'America nella II ?
> ...


Nessuno può vincere la terza guerra mondiale.

Continuo a leggere da mesi commenti basati sulla storia di un secolo fa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ci sarà alcuna guerra, se ci sarà qualche botto saranno solo armi nucleari.
> 
> In una guerra convenzionale i russi verrebbero arati, sono in inferiorità clamorosa.
> 
> Il che è forse peggio.


I russi sarebbero in svantaggio contro la NATO è vero, ma non facciamo il grave errore di giudicarli un nemico insignificante, la Russia in una guerra convenzionale sarebbe comunque un nemico temibile. Non è come fare una passeggiata.

La guerra nucleare non ci sarà, nessuno utilizzerà mai armi nucleari contro chi può rispondere allo stesso modo.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I russi sarebbero in svantaggio contro la NATO è vero, ma non facciamo il grave errore di giudicarli un nemico insignificante, la Russia in una guerra convenzionale sarebbe comunque un nemico temibile. Non è come fare una passeggiata.
> 
> La guerra nucleare non ci sarà, nessuno utilizzerà mai armi nucleari contro chi può rispondere allo stesso modo.


Infatti non ho detto che sono insignificanti.

Non perché siano scarsi, ma perché il nemico è enorme.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Settembre 2022)

io la vedo cosi:

le minacce nucleari (sempre piu insistenti,credibili,inquetanti,etc) sono come una sorta di corda che Putin tira tira tira...sperando che la controparte per paura che si rompa ceda e lasci la corda...se invece continuamo a tirarla anche noi sarà lui a lasciarla..

è una guerra di nervi anche

anzi paradossalmente forse è bene che questa corda si tiri sempre di piu..in modo da arrivare velocemente al punto in cui i russi devono lasciarla (spero si capisca cosa intendo)

se anche Vladimiro volesse arrivare davvero a romperla (guerra nucleare) a mio avviso lo fermeranno prima...quindi da un certo punto di vista potrebbe essere persino auspicabile che lui arrivi a voler realmente usare il nucleare

questo è anche il ragionamento che presumo facciano i "nostri"

può darsi pure che sbaglio in pieno ovviamente...in quel caso dubito che qualcuno me lo verrà a rinfacciare su milanworld visto che ci saranno altri problemi un pò piu imminenti...tipo (nel caso si sopravviva) imparare a vivere da ciechi,sordi,ecc (giusto per dire una delle prime cose a caso che mi vengono in mente post attacco nucleare)


----------



## JDT (30 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io la vedo cosi:
> 
> le minacce nucleari (sempre piu insistenti,credibili,inquetanti,etc) sono come una sorta di corda che Putin tira tira tira...sperando che la controparte per paura che si rompa ceda e lasci la corda...se invece continuamo a tirarla anche noi sarà lui a lasciarla..
> 
> ...


Stai dando a mio avviso troppo peso a delle dichiarazioni pubbliche, quelli sono per russi e antiamericani. 

Capello ne era maestro, in pubblico elogiava e difendeva la squadra quando si perdeva, poi nello spogliatoio ed in allenamento li cazziava


----------



## mabadi (30 Settembre 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ahinoi manca davvero poco.


ormai ci può salvare solo l'arrivo di S'chn T'gai Spock


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I russi sarebbero in svantaggio contro la NATO è vero, ma non facciamo il grave errore di giudicarli un nemico insignificante, la Russia in una guerra convenzionale sarebbe comunque un nemico temibile. Non è come fare una passeggiata.
> 
> La guerra nucleare non ci sarà, nessuno utilizzerà mai armi nucleari contro chi può rispondere allo stesso modo.


Quoto sulla prima parte..sottovalutare la Russia è ridicolo semplicemente.

Attenzione perché Putin non è normale..sai che gli frega ad un certo punto di tirare tutti giù con lui..


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Comunque la Russia ha un solo clamoroso vantaggio:

Non ha nulla da perdere, noi molto.

Perderemo prima noi la pazienza, molto probabilmente.
Nessuno, me compreso, vuole sacrificarsi per l' Ucraina per pura generosità d' animo.

L' unica cosa che non comprendo è come qualcuno tornerebbe a farci affari come nulla fosse.
Quello mai, aspetterei che crepi, non ho nulla contro la Russia 

Tanto quella del gas è perlopiù speculazione e assestamento, il gas bastava per tutti pure prima, quando costava un decimo.

Nessuno vi rinunciava, e la quantità in circolo sempre quella è, cambierebbe solo il giro, questione di tempo.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque la Russia ha un solo clamoroso vantaggio:
> 
> Non ha nulla da perdere, noi molto.
> 
> ...


Si chiama pragmatismo, puro e semplice. Si è fatto di peggio nella storia


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quoto sulla prima parte..sottovalutare la Russia è ridicolo semplicemente.
> 
> Attenzione perché Putin non è normale..sai che gli frega ad un certo punto di tirare tutti giù con lui..


Si ma io non ho detto che la Russia è insignificante... è stata una deduzione di @Darren Marshall sul mio post, ma io non intendevo affatto quello...


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Da domani tutti con la canotta per mostrare i bicipiti, magari Vlad se qualcuno di noi ha una circonferenza di 40 si spaventa...discorsi alla SAVIANO, gente che vive completamente distante dalla realtà di tutti i giorni, quella vera dove la gente si sveglia e va a lavorare per 1200 euro (quando va bene) di cui 1/3 andranno in bollette. MA EHI, dobbiamo salvare i FRATELLI (di chi? No nato, no UE, avete uno strano concetto di fratellanza) e non dobbiamo creare il precedente  un CONTINENTE INTERO in ginocchio per l'Ucraina e state anche qui a cercare motivazioni logiche  torno negli inferi , buon foro


Quoto 
Certi discorsi veramente sono incomprensibili..al limite dell’insensatezza umana


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma io non ho detto che la Russia è insignificante... è stata una deduzione di @Darren Marshall sul mio post, ma io non intendevo affatto quello...


Si si ma non mi riferisco a te in particolare..
A chi gioca a risiko con la panza sul tavolo e la birra in mano..


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si chiama pragmatismo, puro e semplice.


Si ma c è un limite a tutto, pure al pragmatismo.

Solo un cockolder cornuto presta la moglie ad un tizio che gli ha chiaramente detto che per quanto gli riguarda, il suo tempo è finito.

Il gas ce lo prenderemo da altre parti.
Lascia stare i prezzi di oggi, che sono folli e non dureranno, lo sai benissimo che è speculazione finanziaria


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma c è un limite a tutto, pure al pragmatismo.
> 
> Solo un cockolder cornuto presta la moglie ad un tizio che gli ha chiaramente detto che per quanto gli riguarda, il suo tempo è finito.
> 
> ...


Solite figure retoriche che non c’entrano nulla con la situazione attuale. Ci sono in mezzo milioni o forse miliardi di vite e voi parlate come se fosse una rissa. Tu hai tutte le risposte in tasca? Magari ti sbagli eh…
Meno male che non decidete voi…anche se chi decide, i guerrafondai per antonomasia, mi fa molta paura…


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Solite figure retoriche che non c’entrano nulla con la situazione attuale. Ci sono in mezzo milioni o forse miliardi di vite e voi parlate come se fosse una rissa. Tu hai tutte le risposte in tasca? Magari ti sbagli eh…
> Meno male che non decidete voi…anche se chi decide, i guerrafondai per antonomasia, mi fa molta paura…


Miliardi di vite su cosa?

Ho detto di chiuderla pure qua, ma di comprare il gas altrove.
Non mi sembra nulla di trascendentale

Se nel tuo ristorante preferito il prorietario ti dice che gli fai schifo, non penso ci torni.
Pure ti regalasse il cibo.


----------



## Sam (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma c è un limite a tutto, pure al pragmatismo.
> 
> Solo un cockolder cornuto presta la moglie ad un tizio che gli ha chiaramente detto che per quanto gli riguarda, il suo tempo è finito.
> 
> ...


Il tuo discorso ha certamente senso, ma ha un problema: l'idealismo.
La politica estera è la morte dell'idealismo. Se la fine della guerra dovesse per qualche ragione rivelarsi conveniente per tutti, stai tranquillo che domani tutto finirebbe e le potenze tornerebbero a fare affari come e più di prima, alla faccia dei morti.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Miliardi di vite su cosa?
> 
> Ho detto di chiuderla pure qua, ma di comprare il gas altrove.
> Non mi sembra nulla di trascendentale


Parlo del voler fare i duri a tutti costi per giocare a chi ce l’ha più lungo.
Dove lo prendiamo tutto il gas che ci serve? A quale prezzo? Quanto mi deve costare l’energia? Chi lo dice che tutto passerà e tornerà come prima?


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso ha certamente senso, ma ha un problema: l'idealismo.
> La politica estera è la morte dell'idealismo. Se la fine della guerra dovesse per qualche ragione rivelarsi conveniente per tutti, stai tranquillo che domani tutto finirebbe e le potenze tornerebbero a fare affari come e più di prima, alla faccia dei morti.


Esatto. È proprio questo punto.
Ma finché l’Occidente sarà rettò da quel cancro di USA saranno problemi. Ci porteranno a fallire completamente prima o poi


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso ha certamente senso, ma ha un problema: l'idealismo.
> La politica estera è la morte dell'idealismo. Se la fine della guerra dovesse per qualche ragione rivelarsi conveniente per tutti, stai tranquillo che domani tutto finirebbe e le potenze tornerebbero a fare affari come e più di prima, alla faccia dei morti.


Non credo, non con questo governo in Russia.

Altrimenti è un quaquaraqua pure Mady Vlady.

"L'occidente è finito" , testuali parole.
L' ha detto lui.

Non penso ci sia molto da aggiungere.


----------



## Sam (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non credo, non con questo governo in Russia.
> 
> Altrimenti è un quaquaraqua pure Mady Vlady.
> 
> ...


Sì, ma quelle son chiacchiere per tenere vivo il morale. Pura propaganda, come Biden che dice che ci saranno conseguenze gravissime, per poi prendere la pastiglietta per dormire e levarsi dalle scatole...
Se lo chiedi in giro la gente nemmeno se lo ricorda più che ha detto una roba del genere.

Questa non è una guerra ideologica, ma un braccio di ferro tra potenze. L'ho sempre detto.
Appena gli obbiettivi geopolitici cambieranno, ci si dimenticherà dell'Ucraina e si agirà di conseguenza.

_Pecunia non olet_, dicevano i nostri saggi antenati.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Parlo del voler fare i duri a tutti costi per giocare a chi ce l’ha più lungo.
> Dove lo prendiamo tutto il gas che ci serve? A quale prezzo? Quanto mi deve costare l’energia? Chi lo dice che tutto passerà e tornerà come prima?


Perché non è aumentata la richiesta di gas.
Il gas richiesto è sempre quello e la produzione anche 
Non è cambiato nulla a parte il prezzo, che ormai è impazzito per la folle idea di equipararlo a titoli finanziari che variano per definizione in base all'umore della gente.

Tutto qui.

Se la Russia lo venderà alla Cina, quello che comprava prima la Cina avanzerà, ovviamente.
Si deve solo assestare, e andrà così.

Comunque grazie al cielo è solo questione di tempo, sarà sempre troppo tardi ma prima o poi smetteremo di essere dipendenti per una questione vitale come l' energia da personaggi come Russi, Africani, Arabi.
E i russi sono i più affidabili, pensa in che mani è la nostra vita.

Dimmi tu se la solita miopia politici di noialtri doveva portare a dipendere in modo vitale dall' umore di singoli Stati esterni.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin e i governatori filo-russi delle quattro regioni ucraine di Kherson, Zaporizhzhia, Donetsk, Lugansk hanno firmato i trattati che sanciscono l' ingresso di questi territori nella Federazione russa.
> 
> Putin: "L'Ucraina deve cessare il fuoco cominciato nel 2014, siamo pronti a tornare al tavolo dei negoziati. Ma la scelta dell'annessione della popolazione delle quattro regioni ucraine non è più in discussione, saranno nostre per sempre.
> L'Occidente ha cercato e sta cercando una nuova occasione per indebolire e distruggere la Russia, sono ossessionati dall'esistenza di un Paese così grande.
> ...




Dite quello che volete, ma ha ragione da vendere e dopo queste dichiarazioni lo vedo come il buono che si ribella alla follia occidentale e per tale motivo viene fatto passare come cattivo.


----------



## Sam (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perché non è aumentata la richiesta di gas.
> Il gas richiesto è sempre quello e la produzione anche
> Non è cambiato nulla a parte il prezzo, che ormai è impazzito per la folle idea di equipararlo a titoli finanziari che variano per definizione in base all'umore della gente.
> 
> ...


È il prezzo che abbiamo pagato quando abbiamo accettato il diktat della decolonizzazione.
Abbiamo smantellato gli imperi coloniali e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze.

E intanto l'Africa e l'Asia l'hanno colonizzata gli altri, che le risorse già le avevano e che ne hanno approfittato per fare un vero e proprio cartello stile sudamericano, controllando prezzi e forniture. Altro che indipendenza...


----------



## Riccardo88 (30 Settembre 2022)

Annette 4 regioni che sta inesorabilmente perdendo, di ora in ora 

Comunque così non si può andare avanti a furia di ricatti nucleari, anche oggi.
Che Uncle Sam intervenga e questa storia finisca. Vada come deve andare.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perché non è aumentata la richiesta di gas.
> Il gas richiesto è sempre quello e la produzione anche
> Non è cambiato nulla a parte il prezzo, che ormai è impazzito per la folle idea di equipararlo a titoli finanziari che variano per definizione in base all'umore della gente.
> 
> ...


Sicuramente gli errori partono da lontano ma mi fa ridere che prima Putin andava bene e ora per dictat americano, non lo si può più considerare e dobbiamo auto distruggerci. Bello eh..
Tu la chiami miopia, io malafede dettata da interessi


----------



## Blu71 (30 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sicuramente gli errori partono da lontano ma mi fa ridere che prima Putin andava bene e ora per dictat americano, non lo si può più considerare e dobbiamo auto distruggerci. Bello eh..
> *Tu la chiami miopia, io malafede dettata da interessi*



Putin è a capo di uno Stato sovrano. I nostri politicanti cercano solo di ingraziarsi i padroni americani.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin è a capo di uno Stato sovrano. I nostri politicanti cercano solo di ingraziarsi i padroni americani.


Ovvio.
Noi siamo solo poveri schiavi alla mercè di pazzi imperialisti senza scrupoli


----------



## Blu71 (30 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ovvio.
> Noi siamo solo poveri schiavi alla mercè di *pazzi imperialisti senza scrupoli*



I tanto decantati benefattori fanno pagare agli altri le loro scelte. Scelte che impongono speculando poi sulle difficoltà che generano in Paesi teoricamente alleati.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I tanto decantati benefattori fanno pagare agli altri le loro scelte. Scelte che impongono speculando poi sulle difficoltà che generano in Paesi teoricamente alleati.


Fa più male vedere gente che condivide


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Forse non conosci i russi. Sono i parenti di quelli che hanno vinto contro l'armata tedesca. Sicuro che vinceremmo noi ma dopo svariati anni e l'Ucraina rasa al suolo.


Anche di quelli presi a calci in c… dagli Afghani


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Se Putin non dovesse crollare però sappi che questi hanno 4mila aerei, 45mila tra carri armati e mezzi blindati con oltre 100 tra navi e sottomarini e 1 milione di uomini. Con questi numeri la guerra potrebbe durare anche 10anni, con mezzo milione di morti e un Ucraina che diventerebbe un cumulo di macerie


Ma ancora dietro a ste minchiate?

Ma se c’hanno messo 2 mesi a prendere un’acciaieria, appen agli Ucraini ha dato 4 razzi li hanno presi a calci in c.. per 3.000 km e adesso arruolano panettieri e idraulici….

Ma che cavolate…. Hanno solo carne da cannoneme lkarsenale nucleare, non hanno altro.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora dietro a ste minchiate?
> 
> Ma se c’hanno messo 2 mesi a prendere un’acciaieria, appen agli Ucraini ha dato 4 razzi li hanno presi a calci in c.. per 3.000 km e adesso arruolano panettieri e idraulici….
> 
> Ma che cavolate…. Hanno solo carne da cannoneme lkarsenale nucleare, non hanno altro.



Quando ragionate così mi sembrate gli indaisti, boh.

Continuare a ripeterlo non aiuta l'Ucraina, eh.


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche di quelli presi a calci in c… dagli Afghani


beh noi siamo quelli presi a pedate dai siriani, vietnamiti e dagli stessi afghani.


Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora dietro a ste minchiate?
> 
> Ma se c’hanno messo 2 mesi a prendere un’acciaieria, appen agli Ucraini ha dato 4 razzi li hanno presi a calci in c.. per 3.000 km e adesso arruolano panettieri e idraulici….
> 
> Ma che cavolate…. Hanno solo carne da cannoneme lkarsenale nucleare, non hanno altro.


ma quindi secondo te la russia ha messo in ucraina tutto il suo potenziale bellico?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Cosa ne pensate del fatto, che parlando dell' attentato al North Stream 1, Putin abbia dato la colpa al Regno Unito?

A me ha fatto molto insospettire che non abbia fatto alcuna minaccia in merito.
Manco un minicicciolo nucleare, nulla di nulla.

Non è da lui

Sta storia mi incuriosisce, non so perché.

Non riesco a farmi un'idea senza almeno qualche mezza verità


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensate del fatto, che parlando dell' attentato al North Stream 1, Putin abbia dato la colpa al Regno Unito?
> 
> A me ha fatto molto insospettire che non abbia fatto alcuna minaccia in merito.
> Manco un minicicciolo nucleare, nulla di nulla.
> ...


a me aggiunge altri indizi che i veri poteri stanno li, da sempre. Gli Usa sono solo il braccio armato. Gli ha voluto dare un segnale forse.


----------



## Davidoff (1 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> a me aggiunge altri indizi che i veri poteri stanno li, da sempre. Gli Usa sono solo il braccio armato. Gli ha voluto dare un segnale forse.


No, dai, gli inglesi sono i cagnolini degli USA da 80 anni, non scherziamo. Dalla Brexit in poi si stanno tirando sui piedi una mazzata dietro l’altra, nei giorni scorsi hanno rischiato di far saltare in aria i loro mercati con una finanziaria di tagli alle tasse per i ricchi assolutamente fuori dal mondo. I giorni dell’impero britannico sono ormai lontani.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> a me aggiunge altri indizi che i veri poteri stanno li, da sempre. Gli Usa sono solo il braccio armato. Gli ha voluto dare un segnale forse.





Davidoff ha scritto:


> No, dai, gli inglesi sono i cagnolini degli USA da 80 anni, non scherziamo. Dalla Brexit in poi si stanno tirando sui piedi una mazzata dietro l’altra, nei giorni scorsi hanno rischiato di far saltare in aria i loro mercati con una finanziaria di tagli alle tasse per i ricchi assolutamente fuori dal mondo. I giorni dell’impero britannico sono ormai lontani.



Attaccare un' infrastruttura di un altro paese, è una dichiarazione di Guerra da manuale proprio.

Tutto molto sospetto.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Attaccare un' infrastruttura di un altro paese, è una dichiarazione di Guerra da manuale proprio.
> 
> Tutto molto sospetto.


comunque era su acque non russe se non sbaglio e di proprietà sia di gazprom che di società tedesche


----------



## TheKombo (1 Ottobre 2022)

Putin ha già perso questa pseudo guerra, proprio per questo potrebbe diventare pericoloso. O il "vecchietto" americano si decide che non si può far ragionare un uomo "finito" e si decide a trattare o finisce male male.
Questa gara a "chi l'ha più lungo" ha un vincitore già scritto, peccato che nel frattempo si rischi una cosa inimmaginabile.
La porcheria fatta dai russi oggi al convoglio è uno schifo, ***** infami.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo oggi Cina e Russia hanno concordato di costruire stazioni satellitari di terra nei reciproci territori per migliorare i loro sistemi di navigazione alternativi al GPS. Si tratta di una lunga serie di accordi e aiuti reciproci, dunque è solo questione di tempo ma arriverà il momento che la Cina spariglierà le carte e appoggierà in pieno la Russia.


Se ti fa sentire meglio, credi a questa sciocchezza.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se ti fa sentire meglio, credi a questa sciocchezza.



Se la Russia dovesse cadere la Cina rimarrebbe l'ultimo reale baluardo per il dominio occidentale del mondo capitanato dagli Usa. Se fossi in loro mi giocherei le carte insieme alla Russia e vari alleati piuttosto che da sola contro tutti.


----------



## ROQ (1 Ottobre 2022)

ragazzi io voglio bene a tutti per carità, non voglio mancare di rispetto a nessuno e cercherò di esprimermi nella maniera più diplomatica possibile ma qui stiamo discutendo della guerra ucraina usando unicamente le stesse fonti che ci hanno detto SOLO CAZZATE per quasi 3 anni, a partire dal covid ma anche tutto il resto e per molto più tempo, danneggiandoci cervello, portafogli e salute.

Come inevitabile conseguenza di questo per esempio qua e la ho letto che la Russia è a pezzi completamente isolata e addirittura che la Cina gli avrebbe voltato le spalle, tra le tante. Premesso che in questi ragionamenti mancano evidentemente un milione di nozioni basilari, a partire da "chi sono i brics" a tutto quello che è successo in Ucraina dal 2014, evitando dettagli più complessi precedenti, già argomentati più volte ma solo da "i propagandisti russi" e mai dai nostri professionisti dell'informazione... mi permetto unicamente di allegare un paio di screenshot a caso che ho sotto mani emblematici di organi ufficiali cinesi degli ultimi mesi, giusto per chiarificare il pensiero cinese su certi temi. Poi per carità ognuno può pensare quello che gli pare, dalla nato super potenza unita ed ineluttabile guidata dal carismatico e geniale Sleepy Joe Biden e da Stoltemberg nomen omen , l'Europa il paradisiaco trionfo della democrazia e dell'amore dei popoli grazie alla nominata Von der Layen, e la Russia un nemico brutto e cattivo ma fortunatamente stupido e debole che però è riuscito miracolosamente a farsi un auto-attentato nel mare svedese in mezzo alle super navi da battaglia americane. A proposito allego anche questa foto perché proviene dai nostri professionisti dell'informazione e lo stanno dicendo per davvero, non è lercio eh. Poi per carità ognuno si faccia la propria idea, mica stiamo parlando di finti vaccini con grafene e *****.

Ah a proposito, allego anche la russia che a febbraio aveva scorte solo per 3 giorni 

Mi fermo qui se no vado avanti fino al covid 2035


----------



## vota DC (1 Ottobre 2022)

Nessuno gioca mai ai giochi svedesi della paradox interactive? L'annessione a Putin serve a quello: piazza truppe direttamente sul fronte.
In Ucraina gli ucraini si difendono con quello che hanno e contrattaccano pure. Putin invece tra truppe di attaccato e difesa ha solo professionisti quindi la coperta è corta. Ora con le nuove annessioni non ha restrizioni per difendere le zone prese e per attaccare può metterci i professionisti che avranno uno svantaggio numerico meno clamoroso. Cioè parliamo di milioni di soldati di un paese come l'Italia nel caso di guerra difensiva contro le armate professioniste dove pure la Cina a malapena raggiunge il milione di soldati. Fingendo che la tecnologia non sia cambiata l'Italia del 1940 avrebbe potuto respingere facilmente un'invasione fatta dall'attuale Russia con Germania, Regno Unito e Francia a partecipare in suo aiuto.


----------



## Milanoide (1 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti…non si vuole capire che è un discorso tra di loro che a non FREGA ZERO.
> Poi gli Stati Uniti sono quelli che sono perché hanno sterminato chiunque..la Russia non può espandersi?


La Russia è solo leggermente gigantesca per estensione, con una densità di popolazione ridicola e con risorse naturali che permetterebbero di ospitare, vivendo di rendita, tutti i russofoni dei paesi limitrofi e tutti gli scontenti dei decadenti paesi occidentali.
Perché tentare di rianimare una alleanza in stato di morte cerebrale (cit.) o rinvigorire una società degenerata?
La Federazione Russa attende tutti a braccia aperte, basta essere pronti a combattere.
Ah, non siete pronti? Mollaccioni occidentali...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> beh noi siamo quelli presi a pedate dai siriani, vietnamiti e dagli stessi afghani.
> 
> ma quindi secondo te la russia ha messo in ucraina tutto il suo potenziale bellico?


No, mancano i panettieri, gli idraulici e le bombe atomiche.

Sono li che prendono calci in c… da settimane, scappando nei boschi o a nuoto in ordine sparso perché ihannomdeciso di fare economia…

I Russi, da quando sono entrati in scena gli Himars hanno perso la guerra tradizionale.

Questo Blitz di annettere alla chetichella le aree occupate e minacciare cosí l’uso dell’atomica, contemporaneamente all’annuncio di volersi sedere al tavolo delle trattative con Le zone occupate giá nel taschino é un disperato tentativo di bloccare l’inarrestabile avanzata Ucraina.
É arrivato anche a richiamare la popolazione civile nel disperato tentativo di resistere, ha giá spostato diverse brigate da altri scenari (ad esempio le truppe schierate nei Baltici sono state inviate in Ucraina), ma senza successo.

Ma tutto ció é veramente poco rilevante.

La veritá é che questa é un’aggressione all’Occidente, al suo modo di vivere, ai suoi modelli che ci hanno permesso di evolvere dal medioevo alla civitá socialmente piú avanzata del pianeta. 
Quella bestia va messa a cuccia, perché ormai é idrofoba e non sente ragioni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Da domani tutti con la canotta per mostrare i bicipiti, magari Vlad se qualcuno di noi ha una circonferenza di 40 si spaventa...discorsi alla SAVIANO, gente che vive completamente distante dalla realtà di tutti i giorni, quella vera dove la gente si sveglia e va a lavorare per 1200 euro (quando va bene) di cui 1/3 andranno in bollette. MA EHI, dobbiamo salvare i FRATELLI (di chi? No nato, no UE, avete uno strano concetto di fratellanza) e non dobbiamo creare il precedente  un CONTINENTE INTERO in ginocchio per l'Ucraina e state anche qui a cercare motivazioni logiche  torno negli inferi , buon foro


Amen


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No, mancano i panettieri, gli idraulici e le bombe atomiche.
> 
> Sono li che prendono calci in c… da settimane, scappando nei boschi o a nuoto in ordine sparso perché ihannomdeciso di fare economia…
> 
> ...



Speriamo allora per noi che gli ucraini salvino l' occidente,perché di recente tra Siria e Afghanistan gli americani che dovrebbero essere preposti alla nostra difesa hanno preso calci in culo come se non ci fosse un domani


----------



## Marcello Biancoluce (1 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin e i governatori filo-russi delle quattro regioni ucraine di Kherson, Zaporizhzhia, Donetsk, Lugansk hanno firmato i trattati che sanciscono l' ingresso di questi territori nella Federazione russa.
> 
> Putin: "L'Ucraina deve cessare il fuoco cominciato nel 2014, siamo pronti a tornare al tavolo dei negoziati. Ma la scelta dell'annessione della popolazione delle quattro regioni ucraine non è più in discussione, saranno nostre per sempre.
> L'Occidente ha cercato e sta cercando una nuova occasione per indebolire e distruggere la Russia, sono ossessionati dall'esistenza di un Paese così grande.
> ...


Se l'Ucraina verrà accettata nella NATO, questo porterà a un conflitto nucleare a tutti gli effetti, con la distruzione di tutti i popoli, i paesi e la nostra terra... e non vedremo più il calcio e il nostro Milan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

*Arrestato un ufficiale maggiore degli Stati Uniti, celebrato negli anni scorsi per il suo outing come trans. Era una spia russa.
Arrestata anche la moglie (?) *


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Arrestato un ufficiale maggiore degli Stati Uniti, celebrato negli anni scorsi per il suo outing come trans. Era una spia russa.
> Arrestata anche la moglie (?) *


che troll i russi, pure nei travestimenti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora dietro a ste minchiate?
> 
> Ma se c’hanno messo 2 mesi a prendere un’acciaieria, appen agli Ucraini ha dato 4 razzi* li hanno presi a calci in c.. per 3.000 km* e adesso arruolano panettieri e idraulici….
> 
> Ma che cavolate…. Hanno solo carne da cannoneme lkarsenale nucleare, non hanno altro.



Gli ugraini?
Quelli che dopo sole 24ore si sono ritrovati i soldati russi alle porte di Kiev?

Non so se hai capito che gli ugraini stanno resistendo solamente grazie ai satelliti dei paesi nato, grazie alle informazioni dei servizi segreti dei paesi nato, grazie alle armi dei paesi Nato e grazie ai soldi dei paesi nato.
Più la formazione ai soldati grazie a chi? Grazie ai paesi Nato.

Sono gli ugraini a resistere oppure tutta la nato vs la russia?
Certe volte fate proprio sbellicare


----------



## hakaishin (1 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> La Russia è solo leggermente gigantesca per estensione, con una densità di popolazione ridicola e con risorse naturali che permetterebbero di ospitare, vivendo di rendita, tutti i russofoni dei paesi limitrofi e tutti gli scontenti dei decadenti paesi occidentali.
> Perché tentare di rianimare una alleanza in stato di morte cerebrale (cit.) o rinvigorire una società degenerata?
> La Federazione Russa attende tutti a braccia aperte, basta essere pronti a combattere.
> Ah, non siete pronti? Mollaccioni occidentali...


Non c’entra nulla ma ok….


----------



## hakaishin (1 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gli ugraini?
> Quelli che dopo sole 24ore si sono ritrovati i soldati russi alle porte di Kiev?
> 
> Non so se hai capito che gli ugraini stanno resistendo solamente grazie ai satelliti dei paesi nato, grazie alle informazioni dei servizi segreti dei paesi nato, grazie alle armi dei paesi Nato e grazie ai soldi dei paesi nato.
> ...


Gli ugraini stanno usando i cheat come nei videogiochi..da solo valgono zero e sarebbero stati spazzati via


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Gli ugraini stanno usando i cheat come nei videogiochi..da solo valgono zero e sarebbero stati spazzati via



Cheat delle armi e dei soldi infiniti 
Ma che da soli non valgono nulla lo capirebbero anche i bambini, solo da noi esiste questa narrazione dei supermegasoldati ugraini, delle vecchiette che avvelenano le torte donate ai soldati russi e dei bambini che localizzano gli uomini di kadyrov con i droni della lego.

Siamo ad Hollywood! Anzi, siamo direttamente dentro Bollywood


----------



## Albijol (1 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto a Lyman un massacro, centinaia di russi schiattati, migliaia di intrappolati, tonnellate di mezzi militari distrutti. È da capire se gli ucraini lasceranno una via di fuga ai Russi intrappolati in cambio di mezzi militari intatti o se li faranno prigionieri o se li ammazzeranno tutti.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (1 Ottobre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Secondo voi scoppierà la 3 guerra mondiale o è già scoppiata? . Mi sono appena sposato e vorrei vivere ancora un bel po' di anni con mia moglie


tu sei già alla quarta di guerra mondiale


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si si il solito risiko…che fantasia


Insomma vorresti comportarti come un Gabon qualsiasi che si astiene se un paese fa l’aggressore davanti agli occhi di tutto il mondo. Fantastico


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Secondo voi scoppierà la 3 guerra mondiale o è già scoppiata? . Mi sono appena sposato e vorrei vivere ancora un bel po' di anni con mia moglie


Si vede che ti sei appena sposato. Qualche altro mese e spererai in una guerra a settimana


----------



## Sam (1 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Insomma vorresti comportarti come un Gabon qualsiasi che si astiene se un paese fa l’aggressore davanti agli occhi di tutto il mondo. Fantastico


Considerando che l'aggressione l'hai sistematicamente provocata con 20 anni di ingerenze e proteste pilotate, hai ben poco da indignarti.
Se poi ci aggiungi che chi si indigna sono gli stessi paesi che hanno le mani sporche di sangue con crimini di guerra e contro l'umanità in ogni angolo del globo (Corea, Vietnam, Iraq, Siria, Nord Africa, Afghanistan ecc.), e considerando che con gli animali assassini che aggrediscono paesi vicini con la compiacenza occidentale, come l'Arabia Saudita in Yemen o lo stato canaglia di Israele, ci fai affari ogni giorno, mi chiedo: con quale autorità ti permetti di criticare il comportamento di Mosca, considerando che hai le mani sporche di sangue e il puzzo di morto che ti circonda da decenni?

Sei veramente migliore di loro? O fai solo propaganda per cercare di nascondere il fatto che per l'ennesima volta hai destabilizzato un'area del mondo per il tuo interesse geopolitico?


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Considerando che l'aggressione l'hai sistematicamente provocata con 20 anni di ingerenze e proteste pilotate, hai ben poco da indignarti.
> Se poi ci aggiungi che chi si indigna sono gli stessi paesi che hanno le mani sporche di sangue con crimini di guerra e contro l'umanità in ogni angolo del globo (Corea, Vietnam, Iraq, Siria, Nord Africa, Afghanistan ecc.), e considerando che con gli animali assassini che aggrediscono paesi vicini con la compiacenza occidentale, come l'Arabia Saudita in Yemen o lo stato canaglia di Israele, ci fai affari ogni giorno, mi chiedo: con quale autorità ti permetti di criticare il comportamento di Mosca, considerando che hai le mani sporche di sangue e il puzzo di morto che ti circonda da decenni?
> 
> Sei veramente migliore di loro? O fai solo propaganda per cercare di nascondere il fatto che per l'ennesima volta hai destabilizzato un'area del mondo per il tuo interesse geopolitico?



Eh, no. No no no.

I garanti della morale ti hanno già spiegato varie volte che la storia non conta (e forse è dannosa, perché confonde invece di insegnare).

Perciò, tutto quanto successo prima del febbraio '22 è irrilevante.

Tutto a parte il fascismo, ovviamente, per il quale sarà necessario guardare indietro perfino nel 2300.


----------



## Sam (1 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh, no. No no no.
> 
> I garanti della morale ti hanno già spiegato varie volte che la storia non conta (e forse è dannosa, perché confonde invece di insegnare).
> 
> ...


Ma sempre non considerando la Storia, ma solo le favolette delle Principesse Disney, con Mussolini, Hitler e Hirohito malvagi che volevano conquistare il Mondo, e che sono stati fermati dal vigliacco Lord col sigaro, il giudeo paralitico, lo sterminatore (giudeo anch'esso, tra l'altro) sovietico e il Principe Giovanni francese col dito in bocca e la baguette piantata fissa dove non batte il sole.

E fu così che tutti vissero felici e contenti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Se la Russia dovesse cadere la Cina rimarrebbe l'ultimo reale baluardo per il dominio occidentale del mondo capitanato dagli Usa. Se fossi in loro mi giocherei le carte insieme alla Russia e vari alleati piuttosto che da sola contro tutti



Ma lo sanno benissimo ehhh 
sono anni che si preparava alla guerra
la Russia ha fatto da guardia del corpo
ma entrambi non erano mica scemi 
per non notare le folli intenzioni americane 
infatti prima della guerra vera e propria
c'è sempre la guerra economica che la precede 

Ma vi assicuro che la Cina i preparativi li faceva ben prima all'attacco alla ucraina

Ve lo ripeto.. non sono mica scemi!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No, mancano i panettieri, gli idraulici e le bombe atomiche.
> 
> Sono li che prendono calci in c… da settimane, scappando nei boschi o a nuoto in ordine sparso perché ihannomdeciso di fare economia…
> 
> ...


Io trovo serie difficoltà a considerare il genere umano " evoluto" per il semplice fatto che moralmente siamo peggio del peggio.. è questa moralità ci sta facendo autodistruggere con le nostre tecnologie attuali.. bella evoluzione la nostra! Io la chiamerei senza problemi stupidità infinita  e il lancio della atomica sarà l'ultimo atto, prima che ci venga tolto il libero arbitrio e fatto pulizia dei soggetti che moralmente non si meritano il paradiso in terra.. perché il nostro pianeta è bellissimo!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

Attenzione che la massoneria del Premio Belzebù (copyright @admin) sta svoltando.

Kissinger: “Un dialogo con Mosca, anche solo esplorativo, è essenziale in questa atmosfera nucleare. *Non è rilevante se Putin ci piaccia* o no. Non dobbiamo legare l’azione diplomatica alla personalità di chi si sta di fronte. La Russia ha perso ma *dobbiamo evitare l’escalation nucleare. Il rovesciamento del leader avversario non deve apparire come una pre-condizione"*​


----------



## JDT (1 Ottobre 2022)

Mentre noi chiacchieriamo sui massimi sistemi, nel cuore dell'Europa Lyman è pronta a cedere, sventolano già bandiere ucraine nonostante l'esercito non sia entrato, ma si è limitato alle infrastrutture locali, probabile che il 3% dei votanti al referendum abbia preso il sopravvento sul restante 97. Ora hanno dai 3 ai 5000 soldati siberiani da rilasciare o imprigionare, vedremo se stiamo esportando democrazia o tutto il mondo è paese.

Nello stesso momento, anche la ritirata russa da Yehorivka non sta andando granchè bene, in confronto quella di Kharkiv è stata una domenicale esercitazione antincendio.

Ottobre è iniziato, stando alle tempistiche i russi rischiano di perdere tanto e male, ma credo che nel Donbass abbiano mantenuto un minimo di disciplina.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Considerando che l'aggressione l'hai sistematicamente provocata con 20 anni di ingerenze e proteste pilotate, hai ben poco da indignarti.
> Se poi ci aggiungi che chi si indigna sono gli stessi paesi che hanno le mani sporche di sangue con crimini di guerra e contro l'umanità in ogni angolo del globo (Corea, Vietnam, Iraq, Siria, Nord Africa, Afghanistan ecc.), e considerando che con gli animali assassini che aggrediscono paesi vicini con la compiacenza occidentale, come l'Arabia Saudita in Yemen o lo stato canaglia di Israele, ci fai affari ogni giorno, mi chiedo: con quale autorità ti permetti di criticare il comportamento di Mosca, considerando che hai le mani sporche di sangue e il puzzo di morto che ti circonda da decenni?
> 
> Sei veramente migliore di loro? O fai solo propaganda per cercare di nascondere il fatto che per l'ennesima volta hai destabilizzato un'area del mondo per il tuo interesse geopolitico?


Quando parli delle ingerenze spero tu ti stia riferendo ai russi con il terrorista internazionale pluriomicida che ha armato ribelli e fomentato l'indipendenza. 
Ad oggi guarda caso chi sono gli stati che sono indifferenti o contrari a quello che fa la Russia?

Cina, India, Brasile, Gabon, Siria, ecc. ecc.
insomma tra i migliori paesi al mondo in cui vivere.
Comunque si, mi ritengo migliore di loro sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione che la massoneria del Premio Belzebù (copyright @admin) sta svoltando.
> 
> Kissinger: “Un dialogo con Mosca, anche solo esplorativo, è essenziale in questa atmosfera nucleare. *Non è rilevante se Putin ci piaccia* o no. Non dobbiamo legare l’azione diplomatica alla personalità di chi si sta di fronte. La Russia ha perso ma *dobbiamo evitare l’escalation nucleare. Il rovesciamento del leader avversario non deve apparire come una pre-condizione"*​


questi come al solito fanno finta che non centrano nulla... si nascondono dietro la foglia di fico


----------



## Sam (1 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Quando parli delle ingerenze spero tu ti stia riferendo ai russi con il terrorista internazionale pluriomicida che ha armato ribelli e fomentato l'indipendenza.*
> Ad oggi guarda caso chi sono gli stati che sono indifferenti o contrari a quello che fa la Russia?
> 
> Cina, India, Brasile, Gabon, Siria, ecc. ecc.
> ...


No, mi riferisco alla Timoshenko, a Poroshenko, a Zelensky e alle proteste come la Rivoluzione Arancione ed Euromaidan e i cecchini, tutti pagati e sostenuti da Washington.
Tutte ingerenze americane tese a destabilizzare la regione.

Sul ritenerti migliore, non avevo dubbi. L'ipocrisia infatti è alla base della propaganda USA.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Noi siamo i migliori in pigrizia altroché!


----------



## vota DC (1 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La veritá é che questa é un’aggressione all’Occidente, al suo modo di vivere, ai suoi modelli che ci hanno permesso di evolvere dal medioevo alla civitá socialmente piú avanzata del pianeta.
> Quella bestia va messa a cuccia, perché ormai é idrofoba e non sente ragioni.


Dai è la classica guerra per motivi territoriali e rivendicazioni etniche, guerra di confine IDENTICA a quella fatta contro la Georgia per le quali non ci sono state nemmeno sanzioni.
L'aggressione all'occidente è imporre l'ingresso in UE e NATO l'ucraina che non è che "sia indietro" o che sia "scroccone" ma è un paese corrotto peggio di quelli arabi: è retto da oligarchi, i soldi finiscono nel cesso (mentre polacchi, ungheresi e i paesi ex patto di Varsavia lì distribuiscono alla popolazione), sgamati mentre armavano l'Isis (nel 2015 anche), nemmeno le armi date a loro sono state tracciate.
Non si può farlo entrare con la speranza che migliori: si dovrebbe decapitare per intero la classe politica, è molto più probabile che faccia marcire il cesto in cui potrebbe finire cioè la UE intera. Oltre al fatto di avere posizioni agghiaccianti verso le minoranze europee tipo aver cancellato dall'anagrafe 1900000 polacchi...da lì ad eliminarlo fisicamente il passo è molto breve.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No, mancano i panettieri, gli idraulici e le bombe atomiche.
> 
> Sono li che prendono calci in c… da settimane, scappando nei boschi o a nuoto in ordine sparso perché ihannomdeciso di fare economia…
> 
> ...


hai detto tutto e bene


----------



## hakaishin (1 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cheat delle armi e dei soldi infiniti
> Ma che da soli non valgono nulla lo capirebbero anche i bambini, solo da noi esiste questa narrazione dei supermegasoldati ugraini, delle vecchiette che avvelenano le torte donate ai soldati russi e dei bambini che localizzano gli uomini di kadyrov con i droni della lego.
> 
> Siamo ad Hollywood! Anzi, siamo direttamente dentro Bollywood


Mamma mia che boiate patetiche


----------



## hakaishin (1 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Insomma vorresti comportarti come un Gabon qualsiasi che si astiene se un paese fa l’aggressore davanti agli occhi di tutto il mondo. Fantastico


Se ci dobbiamo rimettere noi, senza dubbio si.
Ripeto, i vostri ideali sono nobili non c’è dubbio ma andate voi a combattere se ci credete così tanto no? Create coalizioni di volontari e andate a fare i buoni samaritani!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

Mi sa che il funghetto arriva anche prima delle previsioni.


----------



## Djici (1 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se ci dobbiamo rimettere noi, senza dubbio si.
> Ripeto, i vostri ideali sono nobili non c’è dubbio ma andate voi a combattere se ci credete così tanto no? Create coalizioni di volontari e andate a fare i buoni samaritani!


Discorso che ha poco senso.
E come se dicesti che ci sono baby gang o spacciatori davanti a casa tua e io ti rispondesti "beh prendi, vai e buttali in galera. Perché parli di polizia? Se li vuoi fuori ci vai e li sbatti in galera o li mandi direttamente al cimitero che e pure meglio".

Risposta senza senso pure la mia.

Che poi chi diceva che bisognava intervenire mica stava dicendo a chi era contrario di andare in Ucraina... Quindi la tua risposta "andateci voi" ancora una volta non ha senso. Ha senso solo se fai parte delle forze armate e non hai voglia di andarci. Però in quel caso ti potrei pure rispondere che se quel mestiere non ti garba più puoi pure cambiare mestiere. Nessuno ti ha obbligato a sceglierlo. Chi ha deciso di fare quella vita sa quali sono i rischi. Sa che dovrà pure andare a lottare per cose che magari non ritiene giuste.

Insomma puoi girarla come vuoi... La sostanza non cambia.


----------



## Albijol (1 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il funghetto arriva anche prima delle previsioni.



È da vedere la lettera che gli USA hanno mandato ai Russi in cui descrivono esattamente cosa faranno nel caso in cui Putin decida di sganciare la bombetta. Cmq visto che il fronte russo nord est è totalmente collassato, e visto che i soldati delle repubbliche separatiste sono quasi tutti o morti o mutilati, la probabilità che Putin faccia qualcosa di nucleare aumenta ogni giorno che passa.


----------



## Djici (1 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il funghetto arriva anche prima delle previsioni.


E dove lo sgancia?
Non può farlo nei "suoi nuovi territori" dove avrebbe potuto farlo per fermare l'avanzata Ucraina. Però ora sono territori suoi. Mica la manda in una zona russa.
Quindi se lo fa allora sarà su Kiev.
E pure lì siamo comunque non molto distanti né dalla Russia (quella vera) che dai suoi nuovi territori...
A me sembra follia farlo.
E se lo sgancia su un altro paese non ci potrà essere nessun altra reazione che qualcosa di simile ma in Russia.

Insomma per me sta abbaiando e basta


----------



## Riccardo88 (1 Ottobre 2022)

I ruski hanno appena ammesso la perdita di Lyman, città di importanza strategica nella zona, "prima città russa" passata agli ucraini.

Armata ruska del valore superiore al triliardo, umiliati da ucraini con 5 miliardi di Armi Nato  
E con altri 45 miliardi di Armi Nato che devono ancora arrivare 


Poveri ruski 
Dai che in una settimana arrivate a Berlino..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E dove lo sgancia?
> Non può farlo nei "suoi nuovi territori" dove avrebbe potuto farlo per fermare l'avanzata Ucraina. Però ora sono territori suoi. Mica la manda in una zona russa.
> Quindi se lo fa allora sarà su Kiev.
> E pure lì siamo comunque non molto distanti né dalla Russia (quella vera) che dai suoi nuovi territori...
> ...



Non c'è più logica, non gliene frega più niente. Se perde si porta tutti con lui.


----------



## Sam (1 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E dove lo sgancia?
> Non può farlo nei "suoi nuovi territori" dove avrebbe potuto farlo per fermare l'avanzata Ucraina. Però ora sono territori suoi. Mica la manda in una zona russa.
> Quindi se lo fa allora sarà su Kiev.
> E pure lì siamo comunque non molto distanti né dalla Russia (quella vera) che dai suoi nuovi territori...
> ...


Considerando che questa è solo una guerra di logoramento tra USA e Russia per mostrare al mondo che uno è più resistente alle pressioni dell'altro, anch'io non credo alle eventualità di un bombardamento atomico.
La guerra deve continuare, non finire. Se la volessero far finire davvero, USA e Russia si sarebbero già accordati per togliere Zelensky dalle palle e sedersi al tavolo delle trattative.
Ma dato che la pace non la vuole nessuno, si continuerà come si sta andando avanti da 8 mesi a questa parte.


----------



## Riccardo88 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non c'è più logica, non gliene frega più niente. Se perde si porta tutti con lui.


Hanno fatto fuori Stalin dall'interno, faranno fuori anche questo mezz'uomo se si spingerà troppo oltre. Ne basta uno.
Hanno appena fatto un sondaggio, il 4% dei Russi supporta la nucleare tattica in Ucraina. Sanno pure loro cosa significa, pochi vogliono davvero morire per Putin.


----------



## sampapot (1 Ottobre 2022)

mah...dico solo che sganciare un'atomica in Ucraina, creerà danni anche ai territori russi (basti pensare a Chernobil), per cui sarebbe da pirla, oltre al fatto che ciò potrebbe causare una rappresaglia occidentale con pericolo di escalation...e tutto per cosa? per ricreare la vecchia urss??? senza parlare della farsa delle elezioni, con il voto palese e gli elettori minacciati di morte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

Sono mesi che volano proiettili a Zapocosa (anche da parte degli ucraini).
Ne basta uno ben assestato (o più impreciso) per causare danni ugualmente indicibili.

Secondo me è stato varcato il punto di non ritorno, tutte le parti in causa hanno imbeccato la strada della distruzione. Poi se succede tra una settimana o tra 8 mesi non so.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

*Altissima tensione tra Grecia e Turchia.

Erdogan accusa USA e NATO: "La Turchia non accetta la decisione degli Stati Uniti di revocare l'embargo sulle armi all'amministrazione greco-cipriota nel sud di Cipro. L'incoraggiamento mostrato alla Grecia, che sta armando isole con status non militare nell'Egeo, è incompatibile con la ragione e lo spirito dell’Alleanza. La Grecia si astenga dalle provocazioni che potrebbero portare il Paese e il suo popolo al disastro.
Qualcuno vuole metterci contro la Grecia, dopo 100 anni.
Sappiamo che gioco c'è dietro e di chi è la mano.”*


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se ci dobbiamo rimettere noi, senza dubbio si.
> Ripeto, i vostri ideali sono nobili non c’è dubbio ma andate voi a combattere se ci credete così tanto no? Create coalizioni di volontari e andate a fare i buoni samaritani!


A parte che tu sei parte di una unione Europea e si decide tutti insieme, non siamo un Orban qualsiasi.
Poi l'interesse comune quale sarebbe? Avere un aggressore alle porte dell'Europa?
Un 10% di gas a sconto?
La colpa nostra è quella di non essere stati furbi negli anni a potenziarci a livello di indipendenza energetica, la furbata non è certo quella di fare i sudditi dei russi per farci dare la droga a basso costo.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altissima tensione tra Grecia e Turchia.
> 
> Erdogan accusa USA e NATO: "La Turchia non accetta la decisione degli Stati Uniti di revocare l'embargo sulle armi all'amministrazione greco-cipriota nel sud di Cipro. L'incoraggiamento mostrato alla Grecia, che sta armando isole con status non militare nell'Egeo, è incompatibile con la ragione e lo spirito dell’Alleanza. La Grecia si astenga dalle provocazioni che potrebbero portare il Paese e il suo popolo al disastro”*



Una guerra Grecia-Turchia mi farebbe godere non poco, premesso che la guerra non è bella e sarebbe meglio evitare.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altissima tensione tra Grecia e Turchia.
> 
> Erdogan accusa USA e NATO: "La Turchia non accetta la decisione degli Stati Uniti di revocare l'embargo sulle armi all'amministrazione greco-cipriota nel sud di Cipro. L'incoraggiamento mostrato alla Grecia, che sta armando isole con status non militare nell'Egeo, è incompatibile con la ragione e lo spirito dell’Alleanza. La Grecia si astenga dalle provocazioni che potrebbero portare il Paese e il suo popolo al disastro.
> Qualcuno vuole metterci contro la Grecia, dopo 100 anni.
> Sappiamo che gioco c'è dietro e di chi è la mano.”*


ma lo vedete quante schifezze abbiamo tra gli alleati? se scoppia il patatrack mondiale saremo tutti contro tutti.
I primi a scannarsi saranno i paesi EU


----------



## pazzomania (1 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma lo vedete quante schifezze abbiamo tra gli alleati? se scoppia il patatrack mondiale saremo tutti contro tutti.
> I primi a scannarsi saranno i paesi EU


Questo è chiaro.

Proprio per questo meglio stare nel gruppone dei big, storicamente noi se scoppia il casino andremmo ad allearci col trittico delle magie Ungheria/Turchia/Russia


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E dove lo sgancia?
> Non può farlo nei "suoi nuovi territori" dove avrebbe potuto farlo per fermare l'avanzata Ucraina. Però ora sono territori suoi. Mica la manda in una zona russa.
> Quindi se lo fa allora sarà su Kiev.
> E pure lì siamo comunque non molto distanti né dalla Russia (quella vera) che dai suoi nuovi territori...
> ...


Adesso diventa follia 
Prima la minaccia nucleare nei paesi confinanti era realistica  mi fate morire 

Ohhh hai ragione..
ma la tesi nei paesi confinanti
Valeva prima che adesso..
Più che altro preoccupiamoci x la guerra contro la nato ! Perché il campo di battaglia è sempre stato l'Europa!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Altissima tensione tra Grecia e Turchia.
> 
> Erdogan accusa USA e NATO: "La Turchia non accetta la decisione degli Stati Uniti di revocare l'embargo sulle armi all'amministrazione greco-cipriota nel sud di Cipro.
> *Sappiamo che gioco c'è dietro e di chi è la mano.”*



Ma sarà sempre la solita mano?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ma come? Tutta l'europa con gli USA hanno speso migliaia di soldi per le armi in Ucraina e contro la Russia e Putin, che sulla carta doveva essere distrutto, ha conquistato quattro territori? Rido per non piangere.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altissima tensione tra Grecia e Turchia.
> 
> Erdogan accusa USA e NATO: "La Turchia non accetta la decisione degli Stati Uniti di revocare l'embargo sulle armi all'amministrazione greco-cipriota nel sud di Cipro. L'incoraggiamento mostrato alla Grecia, che sta armando isole con status non militare nell'Egeo, è incompatibile con la ragione e lo spirito dell’Alleanza. La Grecia si astenga dalle provocazioni che potrebbero portare il Paese e il suo popolo al disastro.
> Qualcuno vuole metterci contro la Grecia, dopo 100 anni.
> Sappiamo che gioco c'è dietro e di chi è la mano.”*


Speriamo che a novembre il popolo americano distrugga i dem alle urne e che i repubblicani, una volta vinto, gli facciano una solida ostruzione.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altissima tensione tra Grecia e Turchia.
> 
> Erdogan accusa USA e NATO: "La Turchia non accetta la decisione degli Stati Uniti di revocare l'embargo sulle armi all'amministrazione greco-cipriota nel sud di Cipro. L'incoraggiamento mostrato alla Grecia, che sta armando isole con status non militare nell'Egeo, è incompatibile con la ragione e lo spirito dell’Alleanza. La Grecia si astenga dalle provocazioni che potrebbero portare il Paese e il suo popolo al disastro.
> Qualcuno vuole metterci contro la Grecia, dopo 100 anni.
> Sappiamo che gioco c'è dietro e di chi è la mano.”*


Dai fatemi sentire l'odore di ipocrisia pure qui 
Ah questo però è un dittatore al 100 x 100 ehh!
Quindi devono stare attenti a come gli rispondono


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> A parte che tu sei parte di una unione Europea e si decide tutti insieme, non siamo un Orban qualsiasi.
> Poi l'interesse comune quale sarebbe? Avere un aggressore alle porte dell'Europa?
> Un 10% di gas a sconto?
> La colpa nostra è quella di non essere stati furbi negli anni a potenziarci a livello di indipendenza energetica, la furbata non è certo quella di fare i sudditi dei russi per farci dare la droga a basso costo.


Oddio quanto non si vuole accettare che i primi aggressori eravamo proprio noi  ecco che se ne esce così..

Ignorando i dettagli.. anche se non da poco!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che a novembre il popolo americano distrugga i dem alle urne e che i repubblicani, una volta vinto, gli facciano una solida ostruzione.


A novembre avrai ( purtroppo) altre preoccupazioni e per forza maggiore altre speranze .


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Oddio quanto non si vuole accettare che i primi aggressori eravamo proprio noi  ecco che se ne esce così..
> 
> Ignorando i dettagli.. anche se non da poco!


Aggressori? Mi sono perso qualche invasione con i carroarmati UE da qualche parte?


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Aggressori? Mi sono perso qualche invasione con i carroarmati UE da qualche parte?


Sicuramente ti sei perso i cecchini 
e si ! si può essere un aggressore
anche senza invadere...
Dimmi con il Cipro che si fa ?
Dopo la consegna degli uomini per un bene superiore
si fa il bis con un annessione criminale?
vale anche qui la autodeterminazione dei popoli?
Dimmi dimmi.. la TUA visione del mondo

Altra tesi letta qui è:
Non possiamo dargli l'idea di poter fare quello che vuole! se no continuerà!

Bhe con il dittatore Erdogan l'hanno fatto..
e si in effetti non si sta fermando con le sue richieste..
ma visto che nato a UE non dicono nulla diversamente dal mostro russo! vedo delle notevoli differenze di trattamento eh voi no?


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ti sei perso i cecchini


ah Sniper Elite 5?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma come? Tutta l'europa con gli USA hanno speso migliaia di soldi per le armi in Ucraina e contro la Russia e Putin, che sulla carta doveva essere distrutto, ha conquistato quattro territori? Rido per non piangere.


I russi hanno perso decine di migliaia di uomini, equipaggiamento, mezzi. Perso i principali partner commerciali per le loro materie prime. 

Hanno perso tutto il territorio occupato nell'Oblast di Kharkiv, oggi hanno perso Lyman e gli ucraini si avviano a penetrare nell'Oblast di Luhansk, il Donetsk è ancora sotto il controllo ucraino per buona parte, l'Oblast di Zaporizhzhia lo controllano solo per il 50% e l'unico oblast che controllano quasi interamente è quello di Kherson, dove al di là del Dneper le forze russe stanno buttando il sangue per cercare di mantenere le vie logistiche aperte dato che gli ucraini hanno distrutto tutti i ponti.

Alla luce di ciò, Putin ha dovuto mobilitare altri uomini (civili e non militari di carriera) per cercare di tamponare le perdite e provare ad organizzare una nuova offensiva (sicuramente per il 2023 dato che la mobilitazione impiegherà qualche mese).

Ed in tutto questo tu sei riuscito a capire che Putin ha vinto perché ha tenuto dei referendum farlocchi con cui ha unilateralmente annesso delle zone di guerra che controlla solo parzialmente e con la guerra ancora in corso? 

Cerchiamo di essere seri dai...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ti sei perso i cecchini
> e si ! si può essere un aggressore
> anche senza invadere...
> Dimmi con il Cipro che si fa ?
> ...


Insomma poche idee ma confuse. Bene così.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Insomma poche idee ma confuse. Bene così.


0 risposte bene così


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Hanno semplicemente fatto il passo
di dargli armi di media lunga gittata
e infatti le ripercussioni.. ( anche contro di noi)
sono aumentate.. e purtroppo anche a livello bellico si rischia grosso.. ma tra 15 giorni mi aspetto tantissimi voltagabbana


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2022)

*Cancellati gli auguri di morte.
Cerchiamo di non tornare a qualche mese fa quando piovevano ban.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma sarà sempre la solita mano?


no no... è putinne


----------



## Andris (1 Ottobre 2022)

*Kadyrov invoca legge marziale a confine e bombe nucleari "soft":*

*"A mio parere dovrebbero essere prese misure più drastiche, fino alla dichiarazione della legge marziale nelle zone di confine e l'uso di armi nucleari a basso potenziale"*


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Discorso che ha poco senso.
> E come se dicesti che ci sono baby gang o spacciatori davanti a casa tua e io ti rispondesti "beh prendi, vai e buttali in galera. Perché parli di polizia? Se li vuoi fuori ci vai e li sbatti in galera o li mandi direttamente al cimitero che e pure meglio".
> 
> Risposta senza senso pure la mia.
> ...


Può essere.
E può essere che i vostri discorsi pro Ucraina a TUTTI I COSTI non abbia completamente senso se ci dobbiamo rimettere tutti.
Sentire dire ad alcuni “si faccia di tutto costi quello che costi “ è ampiamente ridicolo


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altissima tensione tra Grecia e Turchia.
> 
> Erdogan accusa USA e NATO: "La Turchia non accetta la decisione degli Stati Uniti di revocare l'embargo sulle armi all'amministrazione greco-cipriota nel sud di Cipro. L'incoraggiamento mostrato alla Grecia, che sta armando isole con status non militare nell'Egeo, è incompatibile con la ragione e lo spirito dell’Alleanza. La Grecia si astenga dalle provocazioni che potrebbero portare il Paese e il suo popolo al disastro.
> Qualcuno vuole metterci contro la Grecia, dopo 100 anni.
> Sappiamo che gioco c'è dietro e di chi è la mano.”*


No ma tutto bello eh…
Gli usa hanno creato un gran bel clima


----------



## Djici (2 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Adesso diventa follia
> Prima la minaccia nucleare nei paesi confinanti era realistica  mi fate morire
> 
> Ohhh hai ragione..
> ...


Guarda che se mi hai letto bene in questi mesi non credo di avere mai scritto che la minaccia nucleare fosse realistica.
Anzi, ho sempre detto che siamo stati troppo morbidi.
La nato doveva parlare bene ancora prima che il primo Russo passi la frontiera dicendo che non si sarebbe accettato nessuna violazione della frontiera ucraino-russa... E che avremo risposto con la forza (invece gli Usa andavano avanti dicendo "no boots on the field").
Così, la responsabilità di quello che sarebbe successo sarebbe stata tutta per loro.
Noi invece muti. Loro ci sono andati e ci hanno pure minacciato.
Alla minaccia si doveva rispondere per le rime.

1 bomba nucleare russa sganciata -> 10 bombe sulle principali città russe.

Poi vediamo se continua a fare il bullo.

Il discorso sarebbe stato "sappiamo che stai bluffando e quindi alla tua minaccia non ci crediamo minimamente... Nonostante tutto, e importante sapere che l'uso della forza nucleare ci porterà a rispondere allo stesso modo... E in quantita superiore".

Io non ci credo che lo sgancia.
Però ci sono 2 motivi che potrebbero fare che succeda comunque : follia/malattia di Putin o non accettare una sconfitta.
Quindi non posso escludere del tutto che succeda. Ma sono abbastanza tranquillo.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> A parte che tu sei parte di una unione Europea e si decide tutti insieme, non siamo un Orban qualsiasi.
> Poi l'interesse comune quale sarebbe? Avere un aggressore alle porte dell'Europa?
> Un 10% di gas a sconto?
> La colpa nostra è quella di non essere stati furbi negli anni a potenziarci a livello di indipendenza energetica, la furbata non è certo quella di fare i sudditi dei russi per farci dare la droga a basso costo.


L’ue è solo uno schifo inutile. Quello che stiamo facendo è solo auto sabotarci per fare piacere al cancro USA.
Sul resto hai ragione, da anni avremmo dovuto avere l’indipendenza energetica. Ma si sa gli interessi prevalgono su tutto..


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma sarà sempre la solita mano?


Ha stato putin


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda che se mi hai letto bene in questi mesi non credo di avere mai scritto che la minaccia nucleare fosse realistica.
> Anzi, ho sempre detto che siamo stati troppo morbidi.
> La nato doveva parlare bene ancora prima che il primo Russo passi la frontiera dicendo che non si sarebbe accettato nessuna violazione della frontiera ucraino-russa... E che avremo risposto con la forza (invece gli Usa andavano avanti dicendo "no boots on the field").
> Così, la responsabilità di quello che sarebbe successo sarebbe stata tutta per loro.
> ...


Il mio era un commento in generale
Ho preso te perché il tuo commento mi portava a quel discorso.. ma comunque FIDATI le tue preoccupazioni sono rivolte dalla parte sbagliata!
io seguo queste vicende ben prima dell'attacco russo e so benissimo chi vuole lanciare l'atomica con la pretesa di limitare le vittime  tra scudi antimissile nel confine.. bombe atomiche aggiornate per fare saltare anche i bunker e lo straccio unilaterale del patto di medio lungo raggio.. e comunque mettiti ben in testa che se ne parte una.. ne lanciano tutte! altro che 10 in più..
i bluff sono roba da poker..
poi farlo con chi ne ha più di te non avrebbe senso 
se ci sono 10 persone con 1 sasso a testa
contro 1 che ha una dozzina
il numero dei lanciatori non conta un H

Invece nella guerra contano i fatti
almeno solo nella guerra di *****(città)
dicono che ha funzionato eh..


----------



## vota DC (2 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda che se mi hai letto bene in questi mesi non credo di avere mai scritto che la minaccia nucleare fosse realistica.
> Anzi, ho sempre detto che siamo stati troppo morbidi.
> La nato doveva parlare bene ancora prima che il primo Russo passi la frontiera dicendo che non si sarebbe accettato nessuna violazione della frontiera ucraino-russa... E che avremo risposto con la forza (invece gli Usa andavano avanti dicendo "no boots on the field").
> Così, la responsabilità di quello che sarebbe successo sarebbe stata tutta per loro.
> ...


Rischiavamo l'apocalisse atomica per rimanere in caso di successo con la gatta da pelare di un paese candidato UE e NATO che cerca di eliminare 20 milioni dei propri abitanti. Che poi detta tutta se i russi invadevano si poteva rispondere invadendo da ovest e battendoli sul tempo, mica sono nostri alleati questi ucraini, abbiamo ancora i territori che i russi hanno rubato per regalarli agli ucraini (con permesso di Hitler) da recuperare.


----------



## Mika (2 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Kadyrov invoca legge marziale a confine e bombe nucleari "soft":
> 
> "A mio parere dovrebbero essere prese misure più drastiche, fino alla dichiarazione della legge marziale nelle zone di confine e l'uso di armi nucleari a basso potenziale"*


Siamo in un periodo storico dove chi comanda è molto "diplomatico", Kadyrov il Capo della Repubblica Cecena è uno tra questi 

Ancora mi chiedo come è che ancora non siamo saltati in aria tutti


----------



## danjr (2 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Forse non conosci i russi. Sono i parenti di quelli che hanno vinto contro l'armata tedesca. Sicuro che vinceremmo noi ma dopo svariati anni e l'Ucraina rasa al suolo.


Non puoi paragonare le cose. I tedeschi stavano cercando quasi contemporaneamente di sfondare in Inghilterra/usa e a est in Russia (dopo aver conquistato l’Europa in pochi mesi). Nonostante ciò in pochi mesi erano alle porte di Mosca. Si fossero concentrati solo sulla Russia, verosimilmente, l’avrebbero spianata completamente


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Kadyrov invoca legge marziale a confine e bombe nucleari "soft":
> 
> "A mio parere dovrebbero essere prese misure più drastiche, fino alla dichiarazione della legge marziale nelle zone di confine e l'uso di armi nucleari a basso potenziale"*


se ammazzano Putin finisce tutto cit.
Qua il più ragionevole sembra proprio vladimiro, quelli che lo circondano sono dei pazzi zoticoni molto peggiori.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


E c'è pure chi pensa che "a st4t0 Put!nnnn"...


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2022)

*Nato in allerta per la presenza nei mari artici del sommergibile russo K-329 Belgorod. 
Si sospetta che l'equipaggio stia per testare il siluro Poseidon, capace di portare una testata atomica da 2 megaton.
Il siluro è progettato per esplodere nella vicinanza della costa provocando uno 'tsunami radioattivo'.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Nato in allerta per la presenza nei mari artici del sommergibile russo K-329 Belgorod.
> Si sospetta che l'equipaggio stia per testare il siluro Poseidon, capace di portare una testata atomica da 2 megaton.
> Il siluro è progettato per esplodere nella vicinanza della costa provocando uno 'tsunami radioattivo'.*



Andrà tutto bene.


----------



## Djici (2 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Nato in allerta per la presenza nei mari artici del sommergibile russo K-329 Belgorod.
> Si sospetta che l'equipaggio stia per testare il siluro Poseidon, capace di portare una testata atomica da 2 megaton.
> Il siluro è progettato per esplodere nella vicinanza della costa provocando uno 'tsunami radioattivo'.*


La follia non ha limiti


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Nato in allerta per la presenza nei mari artici del sommergibile russo K-329 Belgorod.
> Si sospetta che l'equipaggio stia per testare il siluro Poseidon, capace di portare una testata atomica da 2 megaton.
> Il siluro è progettato per esplodere nella vicinanza della costa provocando uno 'tsunami radioattivo'.*


Fanno bene, del resto l' Ucraina è circondata dal mare.

Inzio a credere che forse la NATO, cosi almeno i soloni avrebbero ragione di lamentarsi, inizi ad essere più minacciosa.

Ovviamente sto scherzando, meglio continuare a subire minacce subendo in silenzio, per quieto vivere.
Per il bene di tutti


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fanno bene, del resto l' Ucraina è circondata dal mare.
> 
> Inzio a credere che forse la NATO, cosi almeno i soloni avrebbero ragione di lamentarsi, inizi ad essere più minacciosa.
> 
> ...



Ormai no. Gli rimane solo il pezzo di mare che va da Odessa fino alla Moldavia e che e controllato dalla marina russa come la maggiorparte del mar nero.


----------



## Riccardo88 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La follia non ha limiti


Dopo Mussolini, Hitler, Saddam, Gaddaffi. 
Tempo di esportare un po' di "democrazia" anche da Putin.


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Ottobre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non puoi paragonare le cose. I tedeschi stavano cercando quasi contemporaneamente di sfondare in Inghilterra/usa e a est in Russia (dopo aver conquistato l’Europa in pochi mesi). Nonostante ciò in pochi mesi erano alle porte di Mosca. Si fossero concentrati solo sulla Russia, verosimilmente, l’avrebbero spianata completamente


In ogni caso sarebbe la più grande guerra dopo la seconda guerra mondiale.


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Ottobre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Dopo Mussolini, Hitler, Saddam, Gaddaffi.
> Tempo di esportare un po' di "democrazia" anche da Putin.



Gheddaffi e saddam non hanno fatto niente di peggio rispetto ai nostri amici americani, Israele, arabia saudita. Gheddaffi poi... vai a vedere la libia oggi e 10anni fa come stavano i libici


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ormai no. Gli rimane solo il pezzo di mare che va da Odessa fino alla Moldavia e che e controllato dalla marina russa come la maggiorparte del mar nero.


Ero ironico infatti.. è una chiara minaccia gratuita a paesi occidentali..


----------



## danjr (2 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> In ogni caso sarebbe la più grande guerra dopo la seconda guerra mondiale.


OT Secondo me, parlo solo dal punto di vista militare sia chiaro (nessuna ideologia politica), quello tedesco è stato uno dei più efficienti eserciti della storia (gestito da dei pazzi totali sia chiaro)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fanno bene, del resto l' Ucraina è circondata dal mare.
> 
> Inzio a credere che forse la NATO, cosi almeno i soloni avrebbero ragione di lamentarsi, inizi ad essere più minacciosa.
> 
> ...



Questo perchè vi sentite inspiegabilmente minacciati e per fare gli "uomini con le palle" vi sentite in dovere di farvi vedere forti e pronti a rispondere  
La realtà è che dopo le minacce abbiamo continuato a vivere normalmente.

E' quando ci siamo schierati apertamente (e con schierati intendo fornire all'ugraina uomini, mezzi, armi, soldi, satelliti, informazioni di intelligence) che ce la siamo presa tutta nel cù.
Quando si inizierà a fare una seria autocritica sarà ormai troppo tardi.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo perchè vi sentite inspiegabilmente minacciati e per fare gli "uomini con le palle" vi sentite in dovere di farvi vedere forti e pronti a rispondere
> La realtà è che dopo le minacce abbiamo continuato a vivere normalmente.
> 
> E' quando ci siamo schierati apertamente (e con schierati intendo fornire all'ugraina uomini, mezzi, armi, soldi, satelliti, informazioni di intelligence) che ce la siamo presa tutta nel cù.
> Quando si inizierà a fare una seria autocritica sarà ormai troppo tardi.



Non capisco perché cambiare il significato della splendida lingua italiana.

Ho scritto chiaro e tondo che è giusto continuare a subire minacce vitali in totale silenzio, come fatto fino ad oggi.

E non ero ironico...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché cambiare il significato della splendida lingua italiana.
> 
> Ho scritto chiaro e tondo che è giusto continuare a subire minacce vitali in totale silenzio, come fatto fino ad oggi.
> 
> *E non ero ironico...*



Strano, perchè subito dopo le "minacce" di Putin tu eri il primo a voler marciare verso Mosca


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Dopo Mussolini, Hitler, Saddam, Gaddaffi.
> Tempo di esportare un po' di "democrazia" anche da Putin.



Se fai queste accozzaglie di nomi, diventi non credibile.

Evitando poi accuratamente altri mostri che ne hanno fatte di cotte e di crude, ma ne sono usciti con le mani pulite, magari anche premiati.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Strano, perchè subito dopo le "minacce" di Putin tu eri il primo a voler marciare verso Mosca


Non ricordo di aver mai pensato che l'opzione guerra vera sia la migliore, di conseguenza non penso di averlo scritto, non è mia abitudine pensare una cosa e dirne un' altra.

Se l' ho fatto, dipende da come l'ho detto e il ragionamento attorno.
Penso mi ricorderei se reputassi che mettere l' elmetto al nostro esercito sia la soluzione mia preferita...

Di certo, avrei risposto quantomeno pan per focaccia, almeno a chiacchiere.
Questo ne sono sicuro perché lo penso davvero.

Però è degno di nota che se la Russia manda in giro a mò di minaccia sto sottomarino Belgrod ti ecciti tutto, se la Nato mandasse la barchetta che usavano Fantozzi e Filini a pescare, saresti qui a scudi spiegati a criticare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ricordo di aver mai pensato che l'opzione guerra vera sia la migliore, di conseguenza non penso di averlo scritto, non è mia abitudine pensare una cosa e dirne un' altra.
> 
> Se l' ho fatto, dipende da come l'ho detto e il ragionamento attorno.
> Penso mi ricorderei se reputassi che mettere l' elmetto al nostro esercito sia la soluzione mia preferita...
> ...



Magari fosse così, invece mi tocca accontentarmi dei goal del milan allo scadere  
Della presenza del Belgrod a me non fa ne caldo ne freddo, negli ultimi anni abbiamo avuto un sottomarino nucleare russo sotto il nostro cùlo (era sempre a zonzo nel mediterraneo) eppure nessuno si è mai preoccupato.
Sottomarino presente nel mediterraneo anche dopo l'inizio della guerra.

E ora dovrei eccitarmi per il belgrod nei mari artici? 
P.S Come se la NATO poi non abbia qualche sottomarino nelle vicinanze...altro che bagnarola di fantozzi e filini


----------



## Shmuk (2 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda che se mi hai letto bene in questi mesi non credo di avere mai scritto che la minaccia nucleare fosse realistica.
> Anzi, ho sempre detto che siamo stati troppo morbidi.
> La nato doveva parlare bene ancora prima che il primo Russo passi la frontiera dicendo che non si sarebbe accettato nessuna violazione della frontiera ucraino-russa... E che avremo risposto con la forza (invece gli Usa andavano avanti dicendo "no boots on the field").
> Così, la responsabilità di quello che sarebbe successo sarebbe stata tutta per loro.
> ...



Effettivamente, ex post, forse la strategia migliore sarebbero stati proprio quei boots on the ground, contingente NATO in Ucraina al confine con la Russia, ma sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano...


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Magari fosse così, invece mi tocca accontentarmi dei goal del milan allo scadere
> Della presenza del Belgrod a me non fa ne caldo ne freddo, negli ultimi anni abbiamo avuto un sottomarino nucleare russo sotto il nostro cùlo (era sempre a zonzo nel mediterraneo) eppure nessuno si è mai preoccupato.
> Sottomarino presente nel mediterraneo anche dopo l'inizio della guerra.
> 
> ...


Vedi?

Lo rifai.

Sto sottomarino Belgrod, che provoca tsunami nucleari, mica serve per minacciare Parigi o Kiev

Eppure nulla, "eh ma la Nato", la Nato cosa?


----------



## Milanoide (2 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se ci dobbiamo rimettere noi, senza dubbio si.
> Ripeto, i vostri ideali sono nobili non c’è dubbio ma andate voi a combattere se ci credete così tanto no? Create coalizioni di volontari e andate a fare i buoni samaritani!


No, dai Facciamo scendere dal treno occidentale chi non è pronto a pagare il biglietto per cotanta fortuna.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedi?
> 
> Lo rifai.
> 
> ...



Cosa dovrei rifare? A me pare ovvio che entrambe le barricate schierino sottomarini, invece fate passare il solito messaggio come se fosse solo la russia a schierarli.

E ripeto, per quale diavolo di motivo dovrebbe preoccuparmi di più questo sottomarino che provoca tsunami nucleari rispetto ad un altro che sgancia testate nucleari? In entrambi i casi rischiamo di fare sempre una fine di


----------



## Shmuk (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedi?
> 
> Lo rifai.
> 
> ...



Sembra che i Russi abbiano puntato tutta sulla missilistica "da fine del mondo", di roba utilizzabile per vincere le guerre convenzionali hanno veramente poco, e non mi stupisce che li stiano strappando i contratti in faccia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ero ironico infatti.. è una chiara minaccia gratuita a paesi occidentali..


Com'è gratuita!? Ti sei espresso male spero..
Oppure credete VERAMENTE che gli abbia fatto piacere la distruzione di NS1 e NS2 !?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se fai queste accozzaglie di nomi, diventi non credibile.
> 
> Evitando poi accuratamente altri mostri che ne hanno fatte di cotte e di crude, ma ne sono usciti con le mani pulite, magari anche premiati.


Non vedo erdogan poi.. poi ho letto nomi 
di persone uccise per gli interessi occidentali 
quindi mi fa proprio strano pensare che voleva portare acqua nella sua diga  con quella considerazione


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Com'è gratuita!? Ti sei espresso male spero..
> Oppure credete VERAMENTE che gli abbia fatto piacere la distruzione di NS1 e NS2 !?


Sui due condotti ho poche idee e parecchio confuse.
Sembra non fregare un "tubo" a nessuno.

Di solito Putin minaccia di nuclearizzare anche chi uccide una Mosca (l' insetto) per manifesta russofobia.

Invece l' ha presa quasi bene, ci aggiorneremo sul tema


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Guardatevi il video di Mazzucco sul Sabotaggio e capirete che razza di feccia sono gli americani.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sui due condotti ho poche idee e parecchio confuse.
> Sembra non fregare un "tubo" a nessuno.
> 
> Di solito Putin minaccia di nuclearizzare anche chi uccide una Mosca (l' insetto) per manifesta russofobia.
> ...


Se lo dici tu.. ha risposto tagliando il gas x noi
e fatto subito una denuncia di terrorismo..
Mi tocca sentire che gli americani sono più critici e guardinghi di noi.. roba da pazzi!!

Infatti temono attacchi per la struttura che permette di usare Internet e le connessioni tra le banche.. perché dicono che solo gli idioti possono credere che sia stata la Russia e non se ne stare ferma 

Se non si è capito
Quello fatto è un atto di guerra bello e buono
se hanno la certezza si inizia a tremare!


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Se lo dici tu.. ha risposto tagliando il gas x noi
> e fatto subito una denuncia di terrorismo..
> Mi tocca sentire che gli americani sono più critici e guardinghi di noi.. roba da pazzi!!
> 
> ...


Beh, Putin ha detto che sono stati gli anglosassoni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Guardatevi il video di Mazzucco sul Sabotaggio e capirete che razza di feccia sono gli americani.


Non ho bisogno di vederlo per saperlo 
comunque la feccia non è la popolazione
ma chi la comanda nell'ombra! 
La Clinton guerrafondai l'hanno massacrata
nonostante le spinte dei poteri forti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, Putin ha detto che sono stati gli anglosassoni.


non capisco cosa cambia.. ???
Quindi loro sono liberi dal diktat americano? 
Bhuhahahahaha ok


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2022)

Più gli Ucraini conquistano terreno, più le possibilità che venga spedito un un fugo tattico su qualche città da parte dei Russi aumentano.
Potrebbero anche spedire il fungo più piccolo che hanno su una cittadina ridicola per mandare il segnale. Occhio non è da escludere secondo me


----------



## Mika (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ogni giorno che passa migliora il clima distensivo 
Oramai inizio a pensare che non sapremo chi vincerà lo scudetto quest'anno e non ci sarà il campionato il prossimo anno


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non capisco cosa cambia.. ???
> Quindi loro sono liberi dal diktat americano?
> Bhuhahahahaha ok


Il fatto che Putin dia la colpa agli inglesi, senza che sotto schermo passino immagini di avvertimento di Londra distrutta da armi nucleari cozza con la postura russa adottata fino ad oggi, tutto qui.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> *Non ho bisogno di vederlo per saperlo *
> comunque la feccia non è la popolazione
> ma chi la comanda nell'ombra!
> La Clinton guerrafondai l'hanno massacrata
> nonostante le spinte dei poteri forti


Si parla di cose gravi, robe che se le facessero i russi partirebbe la solita indignazione. Gli americani negli ultimi anni, prima della guerra, hanno ricattato fortemente la Germania. Addirittura tre senatori repubblicani inviarono una lettera ad un sindaco di una città tedesca che lo minacciarono di una "durissima rappresaglia" (traduzione di Dario Fabbri di Limes) se avesse continuato le navi del gasdotto Nordstream nel suo porto.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si parla di cose gravi, robe che se le facessero i russi partirebbe la solita indignazione. Gli americani negli ultimi anni, prima della guerra, hanno ricattato fortemente la Germania. Addirittura tre senatori repubblicani inviarono una lettera ad un sindaco di una città tedesca che lo minacciarono di una "durissima rappresaglia" (traduzione di Dario Fabbri di Limes) se avesse *continuato *le navi del gasdotto Nordstream nel suo porto.


continuato ad ospitare*


----------



## Devil man (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sui due condotti ho poche idee e parecchio confuse.
> Sembra non fregare un "tubo" a nessuno.
> 
> Di solito Putin minaccia di nuclearizzare anche chi uccide una Mosca (l' insetto) per manifesta russofobia.
> ...


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Guardatevi il video di Mazzucco sul Sabotaggio e capirete che razza di feccia sono gli americani.


Ah ecco ora si spiega tutto, beh documentarsi con Mazzucco, tanta roba. Un millantatore seriale e divulgatore di fregnacce.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Ottobre 2022)

Zelensky annuncia ufficialmente il pieno controllo di Lyman

Il ministero della difesa di Mosca ieri aveva in pratica confermato dicendo "*abbiamo ucciso 200 militari ucraini e distrutto 14 mezzi corazzati ma a causa della minaccia di essere accerchiati le nostre truppe si sono ritirate da Krasny Lyman su linee piu favorevoli. Nonostante le perdite subite,avendo una superiorità significativa di forze e di mezzi il nemico continua la sua offensiva"*

Offensiva che a quanto pare è finita oggi alle 12 e 30 con la riconquista totale della zona stando a quanto comunica Kiev.

Il segretario della difesa americana Lloyd Austin "*Lyman è un punto cruciale delle linee di rifornimento per le forze russe attive a sud e ad ovest,la riconquista è molto incoraggiante"*

ADNKRONOS


----------



## __king george__ (2 Ottobre 2022)

è triste (per il mondo ma anche per la russia) che non riuscendo a prevalere in nessun modo,ne militare,ne economico ne altro arrivi a dover ipotizzare (per me bluffando ma chissà) di rovesciare il tavolo

come si è vista la debolezza della Russia in questi ultimi mesi credo non si sia mai vista..bisogna proprio tornare a 30 anni fa


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ah ecco ora si spiega tutto, beh documentarsi con Mazzucco, tanta roba. Un millantatore seriale e divulgatore di fregnacce.



Beh chi si documenta con i classici media main stream ha preso per buono una fialetta di armi chimiche sventolata per invadere l'iraq e tante altre fandonie date in bocca al popolino. Buona documentazione main stream!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Ottobre 2022)

*In una nota congiunta Repubblica Ceca, Estonia, Lettonia, Lituania, Macedonia del Nord, Montenegro, Polonia, Romania e Slovacchia esprimono il proprio appoggio all'adesione NATO dell'Ucraina.*


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In una nota congiunta Repubblica Ceca, Estonia, Lettonia, Lituania, Macedonia del Nord, Montenegro, Polonia, Romania e Slovacchia esprimono il proprio appoggio all'adesione NATO dell'Ucraina.*



Non vi erano dubbi. Per quanto mi riguarda il loro appoggio conta 0. Attendiamo la Germania, Francia, Belgio ectt.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In una nota congiunta Repubblica Ceca, Estonia, Lettonia, Lituania, Macedonia del Nord, Montenegro, Polonia, Romania e Slovacchia esprimono il proprio appoggio all'adesione NATO dell'Ucraina.*


È un disastro. L’ugraina non deve mai entrare nella nato. La situazione è gravissima


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In una nota congiunta Repubblica Ceca, Estonia, Lettonia, Lituania, Macedonia del Nord, Montenegro, Polonia, Romania e Slovacchia esprimono il proprio appoggio all'adesione NATO dell'Ucraina.*



Tutte nazioni inutili.
Fortunatamente contano una ceppa di min.... , proprio come l'ugraina che mai deve entrare nella sfera NATO/UE.
Sono solamente azzi loro, si bacino i gomiti per l'aiuto ricevuto dagli USA e dai lacchè ue.


----------



## bobbylukr (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ma se per assurdo il Messico facesse un accordo economico/militare con la Cina(sua confinante marittima) per cui a fronte di una barca di soldi e infrastrutture il Messico concedesse alla Cina di realizzare delle basi militari in comune a Ciudad Juarez e a Tijuana con toh 5 Milà militari cinesi e una 40ina di aerei cinesi, gli Usa glielo lascerebbero fare o farebbero come la Russia con l'Ucraina, ma soprattutto chi condanna pesantemente la Russia condannerebbe allo stesso modo gli Usa in caso di invasione oppure no??


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In una nota congiunta Repubblica Ceca, Estonia, Lettonia, Lituania, Macedonia del Nord, Montenegro, Polonia, Romania e Slovacchia esprimono il proprio appoggio all'adesione NATO dell'Ucraina.*


Devono andarsene tutti a fare in chiappe ad iniziare da Rasputin per finire con quello schifoso dall'altra parte della oceano passando per gli alieni gialli..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Ma se per assurdo il Messico facesse un accordo economico/militare con la Cina(sua confinante marittima) per cui a fronte di una barca di soldi e infrastrutture il Messico concedesse alla Cina di realizzare delle basi militari in comune a Ciudad Juarez e a Tijuana con toh 5 militari cinesi e una 40ina di aerei cinesi, gli Usa gli farebbero fare o farebbero come la Russia con l'Ucraina, ma soprattutto chi condanna pesantemente la Russia condannerebbe allo stesso modo gli Usa oppure no??



Tranquillo che ne abbiam avuto prova nel 1962 durante la crisi dei missili di cuba.
E anche al giorno d'oggi sarebbe la stessa identica cosa.
E molti sarebbero anche d'accordo con gli USA, perchè loro sono i "poliziotti buoni"


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ah ecco ora si spiega tutto, beh documentarsi con Mazzucco, tanta roba. Un millantatore seriale e divulgatore di fregnacce.


Almeno l'hai visto il video? Lui non parla proprio, mette in montaggio solo video di giornalisti tra cui Dario Fabbri che mi pare che qui dentro abbia grande considerazione, no?

Io non ho luminari, se un video parla di cose effettive, che si tratti di Mazzucco, Giannini, Giordano, Sallusti, io lo prendo in considerazione.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In una nota congiunta Repubblica Ceca, Estonia, Lettonia, Lituania, Macedonia del Nord, Montenegro, Polonia, Romania e Slovacchia esprimono il proprio appoggio all'adesione NATO dell'Ucraina.*



Ucraina nella NATO, poi Turchia e NordAfrica mediterraneo nella UE, e chiudiamo tutta questa oscena baracca.

Bene così.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In una nota congiunta Repubblica Ceca, Estonia, Lettonia, Lituania, Macedonia del Nord, Montenegro, Polonia, Romania e Slovacchia esprimono il proprio appoggio all'adesione NATO dell'Ucraina.*


Se dobbiamo andare contro le regole NATO tanto vale premere il bottone e farle esplodere tutte e 6000 in un colpo


----------



## Mika (2 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo andare contro le regole NATO tanto vale premere il bottone e farle esplodere tutte e 6000 in un colpo


Nel giorno in cui l'Inter sta vincendo la seconda stella però! Prima del fischio finale della partita ovviamente!

Si, prendiamolo a scherzare che è meglio va... 

Io mi preoccuperò quando Germania, Francia, Belgio, Olanda, UK. Spagna, Portogallo e Italia appoggeranno l'entrata nella NATO dell'Ucraina.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Nel giorno in cui l'Inter sta vincendo la seconda stella però! Prima del fischio finale della partita ovviamente!
> 
> Si, prendiamolo a scherzare che è meglio va...


ti dirò di più, all'89' della finale di champions in cui la Juventus è avanti per 3-0


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In una nota congiunta Repubblica Ceca, Estonia, Lettonia, Lituania, Macedonia del Nord, Montenegro, Polonia, Romania e Slovacchia esprimono il proprio appoggio all'adesione NATO dell'Ucraina.*


Se non ricordo male, mica era una regola chiara e netta che non si potevano accettare Nazioni con fronti bellici aperti?

È solo una formalità, non verrà mai accettata.

Sono tutti staterelli che hanno giustamente paura, perché geograficamente messi male, ma non contano nulla


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto, la fenomenale armata Brancaleone russa ha preso una montagna di mazzate anche oggi e gli ucraini hanno sfondato in 3 punti diversi del fronte penetrando in territorio "russo" 
Ah ma tranquilli eh, ora Putin si arrabbia  
Voi pensate se solo ci decidessimo a dargli aerei, antimissile e soprattutto carri armati che ci chiedono...
Sono un esercito di CARTAPESTA, non un passo indietro.


----------



## Sam (2 Ottobre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Ma se per assurdo il Messico facesse un accordo economico/militare con la Cina(sua confinante marittima) per cui a fronte di una barca di soldi e infrastrutture il Messico concedesse alla Cina di realizzare delle basi militari in comune a Ciudad Juarez e a Tijuana con toh 5 Milà militari cinesi e una 40ina di aerei cinesi, gli Usa glielo lascerebbero fare o farebbero come la Russia con l'Ucraina, ma soprattutto chi condanna pesantemente la Russia condannerebbe allo stesso modo gli Usa in caso di invasione oppure no??


No, perché sarebbe esportazione di democrazia.
Si sa che gli USA non fanno guerra, ma solo missioni di pace per regalare benessere al mondo.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto, la fenomenale armata Brancaleone russa ha preso una montagna di mazzate anche oggi e gli ucraini hanno sfondato in 3 punti diversi del fronte penetrando in territorio "russo"
> Ah ma tranquilli eh, ora Putin si arrabbia
> Voi pensate se solo ci decidessimo a dargli aerei, antimissile e soprattutto carri armati che ci chiedono...
> Sono un esercito di CARTAPESTA, non un passo indietro.
> ...


Atomica dimostrativa sull' isola dei serpenti nemmeno quotata...


----------



## Raryof (2 Ottobre 2022)

Grave, più perdono più si convinceranno a sganciargliela sulla testa.
L'occidente non potrà fare nulla.


----------



## Mika (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto, la fenomenale armata Brancaleone russa ha preso una montagna di mazzate anche oggi e gli ucraini hanno sfondato in 3 punti diversi del fronte penetrando in territorio "russo"
> Ah ma tranquilli eh, ora Putin si arrabbia
> Voi pensate se solo ci decidessimo a dargli aerei, antimissile e soprattutto carri armati che ci chiedono...
> Sono un esercito di CARTAPESTA, non un passo indietro.
> ...


Se gli dessimo quello che dici tu, la Russia sarebbe costretta ad usare l'unica arma che l'Ucraina non ha, sulle truppe.

Però se già cosi faticano...


----------



## Mika (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Atomica dimostrativa sull' isola dei serpenti nemmeno quotata...


Sulla base di ricerca marina? Sprecare una bomba per cosa? La sganciano direttamente su una città riconquistata dagli ucraini.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Atomica dimostrativa sull' isola dei serpenti nemmeno quotata...


Che è questa isola dei serpenti sembra un luogo uscito da Game Of Thrones..??


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se gli dessimo quello che dici tu, la Russia sarebbe costretta ad usare l'unica arma che l'Ucraina non ha, sulle truppe.
> 
> Però se già cosi faticano...


Se sganciano una atomica è la fine del mondo e della Russia, perché ci sarà una retaliation

Ai russi dovrebbe essere chiaro che ogni bomba atomica utilizzata comporta 10 bombe nato in risposta, come ai tempi di Reagan
Poi vediamo.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto, la fenomenale armata Brancaleone russa ha preso una montagna di mazzate anche oggi e gli ucraini hanno sfondato in 3 punti diversi del fronte penetrando in territorio "russo"
> Ah ma tranquilli eh, ora Putin si arrabbia
> Voi pensate se solo ci decidessimo a dargli aerei, antimissile e soprattutto carri armati che ci chiedono...
> Sono un esercito di CARTAPESTA, non un passo indietro.
> ...


stanno facendo davvero ridere i polli..sinceramente non lo credevo

stanno andando talmente male che persino loro ormai lo ammettono...persino putin stesso "stiamo incontrando delle difficoltà"  

ho capito che era un disastro totale quando persino il tizio ceceno,ora mi sfugge il nome, si è permesso di bastonare il cremlino pubblicamente (cercate e vedete..e non solo una volta) 

ps: e la Cina è uguale eh...in una guerra convenzionale non farebbe meglio


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se sganciano una atomica è la fine del mondo e della Russia, perché ci sarà una retaliation
> 
> Ai russi dovrebbe essere chiaro che ogni bomba atomica utilizzata comporta 10 bombe nato in risposta, come ai tempi di Reagan
> Poi vediamo.



La Russia ci mette pochi secondi a radere al suolo l'Europa e gli Usa prima che vengano colpiti. Deve essere chiaro questo, salutiamo tutti questo mondo.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2022)

Attenzione, ATTENZIONE. Il fatto che si sta calcando la storia dell'atomica, anche da parte della NATO, vuol dire che rasputin lo stregone con il suo Gorering e Gobbels ovvero Šojgu e l'altro baffone che ha il figlio spedito sul fronte hanno messo la cosa sul tavolo


----------



## Raryof (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se sganciano una atomica è la fine del mondo e della Russia, perché ci sarà una retaliation
> 
> Ai russi dovrebbe essere chiaro che ogni bomba atomica utilizzata comporta 10 bombe nato in risposta, come ai tempi di Reagan
> Poi vediamo.


Bah è da vedere, se la sganciano la sganciano prima su Londra o altrimenti ne sganciano una decina sugli stati uniti e ciaone, tanto l'Ue in generale di bombe non ne lancia perché l'Ue non vale nulla, non ha un esercito ed è un organismo finanziario cancerogeno sostanzialmente passivo e autosanzionatore, una decina di bombe tra la feccia londinese finanziaria e Usa, non hai il tempo per rispondere, ecco il giochino, figuriamoci chi si è dato la zappa sui piedi se potrebbe far partire una guerra atomica.
Per me lo farà ma solo se saprà di avere la Cina dietro, lo farà in un momento in cui l'interesse sarà su Taiwan e la guerra in Ucraina sarà sostanzialmente in una fase di assoluta non riuscita, non è contemplato arrendersi o piegarsi alla feccia finanziaria, piuttosto fanno saltare davvero tutto, non c'è via d'uscita, se qualcuno va oltre salta in aria qualche paese.
Alla Cina fa comodo che si scateni una guerra nucleare e la Russia avrà il suo appoggio nel caso, non dichiarato ma di sicuro non condanneranno alcunché.


----------



## bobbylukr (2 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> La Russia ci mette pochi secondi a radere al suolo l'Europa e gli Usa prima che vengano colpiti. Deve essere chiaro questo, salutiamo tutti questo mondo.


In effetti se non sbaglio la Russia ha sempre avuto più atomiche degli Usa, non so se gli Usa hanno un sistema di difesa(anche se non credo funzioni coi missili ipersonici)ma l'Europa di certo non lo ha.. Sinceramente io non ho alcuna intenzione di morire e di veder morire i miei parenti ed amici per l'Ucraina, anche perché so che loro(giustamente) a parti invertite non morirebbero per l'Italia, e non venitemi a parlare di difendere i valori occidentali in pericolo e cazzate varie collegate:da morto non so comunque che casso farmene


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> La Russia ci mette pochi secondi a radere al suolo l'Europa e gli Usa prima che vengano colpiti. Deve essere chiaro questo, salutiamo tutti questo mondo.


Non è proprio così.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

Consiglio a tutti: Le fonti italiane che trattano l'argomento seriamente sono: il canale YouTube Parabellum e Limes, il il resto non è all'altezza. 



Per chi capisce l'inglese ci sono altre fonti come MilitaryLand, Military Lab. e I.S.W. 

Io il consiglio Ve l'ho dato poi fate come volete


----------



## __king george__ (2 Ottobre 2022)

ma cosa state dicendo--è tutto iper monitorato

se parte da una parte parte anche dall'altra se vogliono

peraltro le zone di comando sono dislocate rispetto a dove si trovano le testate..proprio per non avere problemi

non è che chi schiaccia prima vince..sennò molti lo avrebbero già fatto

lo ha detto Putin stesso..in data 1 agosto 2022 in un convegno o qualcosa del genere,parole testuali 

"NON CI POSSONO ESSERE VINCITORI IN UNA GUERRA NUCLEARE,NESSUNO VINCE"

parole sue non mie...

ora va bene tutto ma addirittura andare nel fantasy no sennò non ha piu senso nemmeno parlare


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Ottobre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> In effetti se non sbaglio la Russia ha sempre avuto più atomiche degli Usa, non so se gli Usa hanno un sistema di difesa(anche se non credo funzioni coi missili ipersonici)ma l'Europa di certo non lo ha.. Sinceramente io non ho alcuna intenzione di morire e di veder morire i miei parenti ed amici per l'Ucraina, anche perché so che loro(giustamente) a parti invertite non morirebbero per l'Italia, e non venitemi a parlare di difendere i valori occidentali in pericolo e cazzate varie collegate:da morto non so comunque che casso farmene


I missili RS-28 Sarmat sono in grado di eludere le difese missilistiche piazzate nei paesi nato attorno alla Russia e arrivare fino ad una gittata di 18mila km. Praticamente è un suicidio attaccare la Russia con missili nucleari.


Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così.


Ok allora noi gli mandiamo missili nucleari e loro non fanno nulla, li aspettano arrivare sorseggiando un thè magari.


----------



## Djici (2 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> I missili RS-28 Sarmat sono in grado di eludere le difese missilistiche piazzate nei paesi nato attorno alla Russia e arrivare fino ad una gittata di 18mila km. Praticamente è un suicidio attaccare la Russia con missili nucleari.
> 
> Ok allora noi gli mandiamo missili nucleari e loro non fanno nulla, li aspettano arrivare sorseggiando un thè magari.


Ma e questa frase che e folle.
La NATO (o se preferisci gli USA) non attachera MAI PER PRIMA.
Quindi mandare missili nucleari sulla Russia non sarà un suicidio. Se si farà sarà soltanto per portarceli con noi in un mondo migliore.


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma e questa frase che e folle.
> La NATO (o se preferisci gli USA) non attachera MAI PER PRIMA.
> Quindi mandare missili nucleari sulla Russia non sarà un suicidio. Se si farà sarà soltanto per portarceli con noi in un mondo migliore.


E io di una cosa sono sicuro. La Russia non sfiorerà mai nemmeno con un fiammifero un paese nato. Poi se l'Ucraina entrasse nella nato(la cosa più folle che possa fare l'occidente) allora potrebbe non considerarlo come tale e può succedere di tutto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> E io di una cosa sono sicuro. La Russia non sfiorerà mai nemmeno con un fiammifero un paese nato. Poi se l'Ucraina entrasse nella nato(la cosa più folle che possa fare l'occidente) allora potrebbe non considerarlo come tale e può succedere di tutto.


Ma non è questione di nato o non nato, è questione di un precedente inaccettabile per il sistema internazionale.
Se la Russia lancia un'atomica, anche su un'isola disabitata, DEVE esserci retaliation, altrimenti la MAD va a farsi benedire e con essa la guerra nucleare diventa praticabile.
L'unico modo per evitare la guerra atomica è che ogni player sappia che l'opzione nucleare significa retaliation spietata e non commisurata da parte dell'altra potenza tutrice.
se viene meno questo, entriamo nell'era dei ricatti atomici.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> I missili RS-28 Sarmat sono in grado di eludere le difese missilistiche piazzate nei paesi nato attorno alla Russia e arrivare fino ad una gittata di 18mila km. Praticamente è un suicidio attaccare la Russia con missili nucleari.
> 
> Ok allora noi gli mandiamo missili nucleari e loro non fanno nulla, li aspettano arrivare sorseggiando un thè magari.


Scusa ma non hai scritto questo, hai scritto che la Russia può colpirci senza che noi facciamo in tempo a rispondere e non è cosi.

Questa paura della guerra nucleare comunque è ingiustificata, non esisterà mai. Al primo lancio di conseguenza ce ne sarebbero altri dalla controparte, nessuno userà mai un arma del genere contro chi può rispondere allo stesso modo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma non è questione di nato o non nato, è questione di un precedente inaccettabile per il sistema internazionale.
> Se la Russia lancia un'atomica, anche su un'isola disabitata, DEVE esserci retaliation, altrimenti la MAD va a farsi benedire e con essa la guerra nucleare diventa praticabile.
> L'unico modo per evitare la guerra atomica è che ogni player sappia che l'opzione nucleare significa retaliation spietata e non commisurata da parte dell'altra potenza tutrice.
> se viene meno questo, entriamo nell'era dei ricatti atomici.


Di la verità, quanto è diventato duro parlare di geopolitica negli ultimi mesi? Chiunque può dare una sua opinione ci mancherebbe però per chi ha un minimo di studio nel settore anche da appassionato sta diventando un incubo, ora capisco cosa provavano microbiologi ecc. Durante la pandemia


----------



## Riccardo88 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto, la fenomenale armata Brancaleone russa ha preso una montagna di mazzate anche oggi e gli ucraini hanno sfondato in 3 punti diversi del fronte penetrando in territorio "russo"
> Ah ma tranquilli eh, ora Putin si arrabbia
> Voi pensate se solo ci decidessimo a dargli aerei, antimissile e soprattutto carri armati che ci chiedono...
> Sono un esercito di CARTAPESTA, non un passo indietro.
> ...


La guerra dei 3 giorni, la guerra che l'ucraina non potrà mai vincere se non in qualche universo parallelo, il secondo esercito più forte al mondo (diciamo secondo esercito più forte in Ucraina) bastonato sui denti dalla piccola Ucraina e da un 0.1% di armi NATO (perlopiù armi di vecchia generazione..)

L'umiliazione è epocale, c'era gente convinta che parlava di "in una settimana la Russia prende Berlino" fino a prima del 24 Febbraio. 
Però c'è da dire che come propaganda sono fra i migliori al mondo  
Fa ancora più ridere che Cina e India sono dietro militarmente alla Russia, e che dipendono dalla Russia per forniture militari. 

Ah, ovviamente i russi non fanno sul serio, hanno perso solo 6 mila soldati, per questo hanno iniziato la mobilitazione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Di la verità, quanto è diventato duro parlare di geopolitica negli ultimi mesi? Chiunque può dare una sua opinione ci mancherebbe però per chi ha un minimo di studio nel settore anche da appassionato sta diventando un incubo, ora capisco cosa provavano microbiologi ecc. Durante la pandemia


Durissimo ma ci sono abituato da ben prima di oggi.
Era duro parlarne ai tempi della guerra in Siria (e pensa che li mi davano del putiniano perchè sostenevo il governo di Assad in quanto legittimamente riconosciuto dalla comunità internazionale...), in Libia, o ancor prima in Afghanistan e Iraq.
Ora forse lo è di più perchè ci sono tifoserie ben precise.
Io dal canto mio non ho problemi ad ammettere che all'inizio mi sono sbagliato sostenendo che non ci sarebbe stato il conflitto (e con me il 99% degli analisti, anche gente ben più pagata e autorevole di quanto lo sia io).
Però nonostante le risatine, chi mi legge sa che dai primissimi giorni avevo detto che la potenza industriale UE-USA non avrebbe permesso ai russi di conquistare l'ucraina e che ogni giorno che passava era un giorno perso per i russi e guadagnato per gli ucraini.
Poi figuriamoci, non me la prendo quando qualcuno mi prende in giro, anche quando leggo imprecisioni clamorose, ormai ho finito di starci a dietro perchè è tempo perso. 
Stiamo parlando di faccende complicatissime, non ci si può improvvisare esperti in questo campo esattamente come non ci si può improvvisare nella medicina.
Sbagliamo noi con tutte le informazioni, le fonti, anni se non decenni di studi, figuriamoci appassionati o semplici curiosi.
Soluzioni semplici non ce ne sono, ma per fortuna ci sono soluzioni obbligate che ci rendono le cose più semplici


----------



## Devil man (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusa ma non hai scritto questo, hai scritto che la Russia può colpirci senza che noi facciamo in tempo a rispondere e non è cosi.
> 
> Questa paura della guerra nucleare comunque è ingiustificata, non esisterà mai. Al primo lancio di conseguenza ce ne sarebbero altri dalla controparte, nessuno userà mai un arma del genere contro chi può rispondere allo stesso modo.


In molti avevano anche detto che la Russia non avrebbe mai invaso l'Ucraina perchè se no veniva attaccata da tutte le parti.. be.. guarda a che punto siamo...

le testate nucleari sono armi e l'America le ha già utilizzate due volte.. se Putin ne spara una a basso potenziale l'America sarà pronta a rispondere.. e li saranno fuochi d'artificio

a già... e poi mi sono dimenticato di lei

Wonder Woman Atomica, testa di gallina Liz Truss


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma non è questione di nato o non nato, è questione di un precedente inaccettabile per il sistema internazionale.
> Se la Russia lancia un'atomica, anche su un'isola disabitata, DEVE esserci retaliation, altrimenti la MAD va a farsi benedire e con essa la guerra nucleare diventa praticabile.
> L'unico modo per evitare la guerra atomica è che ogni player sappia che l'opzione nucleare significa retaliation spietata e non commisurata da parte dell'altra potenza tutrice.
> se viene meno questo, entriamo nell'era dei ricatti atomici.


sai anche tu che c'è differenza tra usare l'atomica nel nulla, come fanno già i test nel mondo di missili nucleari, e usarla dove ci sono gli ucraini civili e militari come fecero gli Stati Uniti in Giappone.
è inutile che scrivi in maiuscolo per convincerti di qualcosa che non è per nulla sicuro...

non c'è alcun precedente, così come l'aiuto NATO ad altri NATO colpiti tutto da verificare, siamo nel campo delle ipotesi


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma non è questione di nato o non nato, è questione di un precedente inaccettabile per il sistema internazionale.
> Se la Russia lancia un'atomica, anche su un'isola disabitata, DEVE esserci retaliation, altrimenti la MAD va a farsi benedire e con essa la guerra nucleare diventa praticabile.
> L'unico modo per evitare la guerra atomica è che ogni player sappia che l'opzione nucleare significa retaliation spietata e non commisurata da parte dell'altra potenza tutrice.
> se viene meno questo, entriamo nell'era dei ricatti atomici.



Ok quindi abbiamo 2 opzioni:
1. La Russia lancia un atomica in Ucraina praticamente sotto casa sua e dell'alleato Bielorussia. Gli arriveranno un bel po di radiazioni e l'Ucraina sarebbe distrutta. Radiazioni anche in buona parte dell'est ma a noi arriva poca roba. La guerra finisce cosi con la Russia che vince la guerra prendendosi questo pezzo di terra che non vale nulla.

2. La Russia lancia un atomica in Ucraina. La Nato risponde con una o più atomiche in Russia, la Russia dopo pochi secondi lancia tutte le atomiche a disposizione verso tutti i paesi importanti della nato e il mondo finisce per come lo conosciamo.

Io scelgo la prima senza dubbio. Ma per me non è credibile che la Russia si porti in casa le radiazioni. La guerra continuerà con armi convenzionali.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusa ma non hai scritto questo, hai scritto che la Russia può colpirci senza che noi facciamo in tempo a rispondere e non è cosi.
> 
> Questa paura della guerra nucleare comunque è ingiustificata, non esisterà mai. Al primo lancio di conseguenza ce ne sarebbero altri dalla controparte, nessuno userà mai un arma del genere contro chi può rispondere allo stesso modo.


Io ho detto che se qualcuno manda in Russia missili nucleari, prima che questi arrivano la Russia invia i suoi.


----------



## bobbylukr (2 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ok quindi abbiamo 2 opzioni:
> 1. La Russia lancia un atomica in Ucraina praticamente sotto casa sua e dell'alleato Bielorussia. Gli arriveranno un bel po di radiazioni e l'Ucraina sarebbe distrutta. Radiazioni anche in buona parte dell'est ma a noi arriva poca roba. La guerra finisce cosi con la Russia che vince la guerra prendendosi questo pezzo di terra che non vale nulla.
> 
> 2. La Russia lancia un atomica in Ucraina. La Nato risponde con una o più atomiche in Russia, la Russia dopo pochi secondi lancia tutte le atomiche a disposizione verso tutti i paesi importanti della nato e il mondo finisce per come lo conosciamo.
> ...


Esistono parecchie bombe atomiche senza praticamente radiazioni eh


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ok quindi abbiamo 2 opzioni:
> 1. La Russia lancia un atomica in Ucraina praticamente sotto casa sua e dell'alleato Bielorussia. Gli arriveranno un bel po di radiazioni e l'Ucraina sarebbe distrutta. Radiazioni anche in buona parte dell'est ma a noi arriva poca roba. La guerra finisce cosi con la Russia che vince la guerra prendendosi questo pezzo di terra che non vale nulla.
> 
> 2. La Russia lancia un atomica in Ucraina. La Nato risponde con una o più atomiche in Russia, la Russia dopo pochi secondi lancia tutte le atomiche a disposizione verso tutti i paesi importanti della nato e il mondo finisce per come lo conosciamo.
> ...


La Nato non risponderà mai con armi nucleari se la Russia le usa solo in Ucraina.

Come già detto, nessuno si suiciderà per l' Ucraina.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Nato non risponderà mai con armi nucleari se la Russia le usa solo in Ucraina.
> 
> Come già detto, nessuno si suiciderà per l' Ucraina.


Nessuno si suicida per l'ucraina.
Ma l'atomica resta fuori dal tavolo finchè la deterrenza è credibile.
I russi devono essere certi che un uso dell'atomica comporta un'escalation certa, a prescindere.


----------



## Mika (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Nato non risponderà mai con armi nucleari se la Russia le usa solo in Ucraina.
> 
> Come già detto, nessuno si suiciderà per l' Ucraina.


Basta che poi il vento non soffi da noi, la nube radiattiva di un atomica moderna è pesante. Poi dipende dove la usa. Se la sgancia sul confine polacco ma in territorio Ucraino e fa morti in territorio polacco, come viene calcolata?

Comunque se anche dovesse usare una testata tattica a basso potenziale sulle truppe ucraine, sarebbe un data tragica per l'umanità. Spero non avvenga mai e ancora voglio credere che la Russia non al voglia usare.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nessuno si suicida per l'ucraina.
> Ma l'atomica resta fuori dal tavolo finchè la deterrenza è credibile.
> I russi devono essere certi che un uso dell'atomica comporta un'escalation certa, a prescindere.


Riceverà sicuramente una risposta pesante, ma non nucleare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Io ho detto che se qualcuno manda in Russia missili nucleari, prima che questi arrivano la Russia invia i suoi.


Ah ok, non ci siamo capiti allora. Beh sì è assolutamente corretto questo, naturale che sia così.


----------



## Djici (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Riceverà sicuramente una risposta pesante, ma non nucleare.


Fino a quel punto ci potrebbe pure stare quello che dici (anche se forse non condivido la reazione...).
Però se la Russia e capace di mandare un atomica sul Ucraina perché stanno riprendendo territori e poi la nato risponde (non con l'atomica) su soldati russi a quel punto perché la Russia non dovrebbe usarla su paesi nato?
Voglio dire prendono scoppole da un esercito da terzo mondo con l'aiuto di qualche arma nato e rispondono con l'atomica perché stanno perdendo... Cos'altro potrebbero fare se la nato facesse fuori mezzi di attacco/difesa più importanti?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ok quindi abbiamo 2 opzioni:
> 1. La Russia lancia un atomica in Ucraina praticamente sotto casa sua e dell'alleato Bielorussia. Gli arriveranno un bel po di radiazioni e l'Ucraina sarebbe distrutta. Radiazioni anche in buona parte dell'est ma a noi arriva poca roba. La guerra finisce cosi con la Russia che vince la guerra prendendosi questo pezzo di terra che non vale nulla.
> 
> 2. La Russia lancia un atomica in Ucraina. La Nato risponde con una o più atomiche in Russia, la Russia dopo pochi secondi lancia tutte le atomiche a disposizione verso tutti i paesi importanti della nato e il mondo finisce per come lo conosciamo.
> ...


Se la Russia utilizzerà le armi nucleari in Ucraina la risposta NATO non sarà certo attraverso un attacco nucleare alla Russia, su questo c'è da metterci la mano sul fuoco, quindi l'opzione due non esiste.

Io non capisco una cosa però, perché noi dobbiamo essere lungimiranti e costretti a cedere per evitare ulteriori escalation e la Russia no? Perché non leggo: "La Russia deve smettere di escalare altrimenti ci trascina in una guerra più grande"?


----------



## Djici (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nessuno si suicida per l'ucraina.
> Ma l'atomica resta fuori dal tavolo finchè la deterrenza è credibile.
> I russi devono essere certi che un uso dell'atomica comporta un'escalation certa, a prescindere.


Questa volta bisogno essere belli decisi.
Avrebbero dovuto fare la stessa cosa prima del invasione dicendo che non avremo accettato una violazione della frontiera e che la risposta sarebbe stata molto forte.
Invece di dire che mi colpiremo a colpi di sanzioni.
Ci siamo dimostrati deboli e ne hanno approfittato.
Non abbiamo scelta per il nucleare.
non ci devono essere dubbi nella testa di Putin e dei suoi generali.
e l'unico modo per evitare il problema.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questa volta bisogno essere belli decisi.
> Avrebbero dovuto fare la stessa cosa prima del invasione dicendo che non avremo accettato una violazione della frontiera e che la risposta sarebbe stata molto forte.
> Invece di dire che mi colpiremo a colpi di sanzioni.
> Ci siamo dimostrati deboli e ne hanno approfittato.
> ...


Quello che non hanno capito i pacifinti è proprio questo. Se la NATO avesse avuto le palle di inviare un contingente peacekeeping in Ucraina a febbraio sono certo che putino non avrebbe mosso un millimetro.

Sai cosa sarebbe successo? Avrebbe inviato le forze russe nelle repubbliche separatiste e le avrebbe annesse ufficialmente come fatto per la Crimea.
Finiva lì, ed invece no, per paura del fronte interno del catso che abbiamo ci troviamo in questo casino.


----------



## Sam (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se la Russia utilizzerà le armi nucleari in Ucraina la risposta NATO non sarà certo attraverso un attacco nucleare alla Russia, su questo c'è da metterci la mano sul fuoco, quindi l'opzione due non esiste.
> 
> *Io non capisco una cosa però, perché noi dobbiamo essere lungimiranti e costretti a cedere per evitare ulteriori escalation e la Russia no? Perché non leggo: "La Russia deve smettere di escalare altrimenti ci trascina in una guerra più grande"?*


Perché sono gli USA che hanno provocato tutto questo. E lo sai, Darren.
Quindi sono per primi loro a doversene andare. Poi una volta stabilito questo, noi come NATO possiamo di conseguenza condannare la Russia per eventuali ritorsioni o prolungamenti del conflitto, in quanto privi di ulteriori giustificazioni.
Ma dato che siamo noi per primi a non volere che la guerra finisca, allora il discorso cade nel vuoto.

Io l'ho detto fin dall'inizio: se si voleva mettere Putin con le spalle al muro bastava smilitarizzare l'Ucraina e renderla neutrale, come venne fatto con l'Austria nel '45, dove ci fu una situazione molto simile a questa.
La NATO accettava di non far entrare l'Ucraina nell'alleanza, spostando il baricentro e destabilizzando la regione, ma la Russia avrebbe dovuto promettere altrettanto, in relazione alle sue di ingerenze. In sostanza un'Ucraina neutrale ma sovrana.
Se Putin avesse violato la neutralità del Paese, anche solo con il soft power, allora a quel punto la NATO avrebbe avuto tutto il diritto di intervenire per tutelare gli equilibri.

Eppure non è stato fatto. Infatti si continua a strattonare questo Paese in questo braccio di ferro tra Potenze, sperando che l'avversario ceda.
E intanto l'Europa, che non ha spina dorsale nemmeno su questioni vitali per il suo stesso territorio, trema a causa delle restrizioni alle fonti di energia che potrebbero portare ad un serio collasso delle sue economie, mentre alla Casa Bianca, che questa situazione l'ha orchestrata, l'elettricità e il gas, così come la benzina alla macchina, non sono certo in discussione.

Concludo, dato che nessuno lo fa notare, dicendo che questa è l'ennesima prova del fallimento delle Nazioni Unite, che, esattamente come il predecessore, non ha alcun senso di esistere, in quanto organismo plutocratico completamente asservito al gioco delle potenze del Consiglio di Sicurezza.


----------



## vota DC (2 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In una nota congiunta Repubblica Ceca, Estonia, Lettonia, Lituania, Macedonia del Nord, Montenegro, Polonia, Romania e Slovacchia esprimono il proprio appoggio all'adesione NATO dell'Ucraina.*


Mah è come se Cipro e la Grecia si sbracciassero per fare entrare la Turchia nella UE.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se gli dessimo quello che dici tu, la Russia sarebbe costretta ad usare l'unica arma che l'Ucraina non ha, sulle truppe.
> 
> Però se già cosi faticano...


Questo pare un concetto difficile da capire a quanto pare..


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se sganciano una atomica è la fine del mondo e della Russia, perché ci sarà una retaliation
> 
> Ai russi dovrebbe essere chiaro che ogni bomba atomica utilizzata comporta 10 bombe nato in risposta, come ai tempi di Reagan
> Poi vediamo.


Wow, e dopo questa grande dimostrazione di forza che rimane del mondo? Che bello giocare a chi ce l’ha più lungo con le nostre vite.


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2022)

A me questa situazione ricorda quando da piccoli si fa braccio di ferro con un adulto e tutti i bambini si aggrappano alla mano dell'adulto per resistere, poi vedi la mano dell'adulto che si piega un po' e si gasano tutti alla festa.
Tutti ridono e capiscono che non sia una cosa normale la sproporzione...

Qui c'è un paese che ha finito le sue armi migliori pochi giorni dopo l'invasione, per i soldi non parliamone neanche perchè non ne hanno mai avuti o meglio li prendevano persone sbagliate a scapito della popolazione.

E non parliamo di un paese cascato dalle nuvole che un giorno si vede colpito a tradimento, ma di uno già in assetto da guerra che aveva ricevuto precisi addestramenti militari da parecchi anni.

Questi indigeni, a costo della sovranità che sostanzialmente non esiste più in Ucraina dove non si può muovere una foglia senza che gli angloamericani siano concordi, vanno avanti esclusivamente grazie a supporto occidentale.
Almeno dal punto di vista politico e militare, poi sul piano umanitario ci sono anche altri paesi che aiutano fuori dal blocco occidentale.

Nonostante non ricevano tutto ciò che chiedono sia come quantità sia come qualità, peraltro essendoci rapporto fitto quotidiano possiamo tranquillamente affermare che vengano fatti continui appelli mediatici pubblici per mettere pressione sui decisori occidentali sfruttando l'emotività delle popolazioni altrimenti basterebbe chiedere nei loro canali di comunicazione riservati, comunque ad ogni invio aumenta l'invasività del materiale

Quindi da un lato hai persone catapultate in territori per la prima volta e con mesi di guerra addosso, di cui solo in parte ricambiate, dall'altro hai gli indigeni che hanno perdite colossali e ben superiori tuttavia almeno hanno entusiasmo nel vedere un flusso continuo in loro supporto.

Quando per mesi e settimane leggevamo degli Azov abbandonati alla resistenza, alle trincee dove non arrivava cibo e rifornimenti, di tutti quelli che si arrendevano tra le file ucraine etc non parlavamo di altro
Non è che ora hanno mangiato i fagioli di Balzar o hanno chiamato i migliori dei migliori che prima tenevano nascosti nel cassetto a Kiev
Sono sempre gli stessi profili di soldati, quando c'è un guasto devono chiamare in teleassistenza gli americani e gli inglesi per farsi spiegare come aggiustare.

Non c'è da eccitarsi se recuperano tot. km di quanto perso in precedenza, sia perchè stai avendo una sproporzione con uno che combatte con una mano legata dietro la schiena per usare una metafora sia perchè appunto è tutto provvisorio ed è probabile che poi ritocchi ai russi riorganizzati avere il vento in poppa tra qualche settimana o mese.

La questione durerà a lungo, il punto è un altro: i paesi europei e tutti quelli che dipendono dalle esportazioni di chi è coinvolto nel conflitto non possono stare sulla riva del fiume ad aspettare anni per come finirà, contrariamente agli Stati Uniti che non ha le stesse ripercussioni.

Non c'è da fare il tifo per Zelensky ma solo per un accordo di pace


----------



## Sam (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quello che non hanno capito i pacifinti è proprio questo. *Se la NATO avesse avuto le palle di inviare un contingente peacekeeping in Ucraina a febbraio sono certo che putino non avrebbe mosso un millimetro.*
> 
> Sai cosa sarebbe successo? Avrebbe inviato le forze russe nelle repubbliche separatiste e le avrebbe annesse ufficialmente come fatto per la Crimea.
> Finiva lì, ed invece no, per paura del fronte interno del catso che abbiamo ci troviamo in questo casino.


Perdonami, però ti contraddici da solo, e dimostri la mia critica al doppiopesismo (e l'ipocrisia) del pensiero occidentale.

Quindi si dice che Putin è un criminale, dittatore, assassino e guerrafondaio che ha aggredito e invaso un Paese, e la soluzione per evitare situazioni del genere è l'occupazione preventiva, che è di fatto un'aggressione alla sovranità?
Perché sai benissimo che le missioni di pace sono di fatto manovre d'occupazione. Lo sono sempre state.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> In effetti se non sbaglio la Russia ha sempre avuto più atomiche degli Usa, non so se gli Usa hanno un sistema di difesa(anche se non credo funzioni coi missili ipersonici)ma l'Europa di certo non lo ha.. Sinceramente io non ho alcuna intenzione di morire e di veder morire i miei parenti ed amici per l'Ucraina, anche perché so che loro(giustamente) a parti invertite non morirebbero per l'Italia, e non venitemi a parlare di difendere i valori occidentali in pericolo e cazzate varie collegate:da morto non so comunque che casso farmene


Quoto ogni parola. 
se proprio deve sedere guerra termonucleare, prima di morire vorrei vedere l’ucraina rasa al suolo a quel punto…


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Wow, e dopo questa grande dimostrazione di forza che rimane del mondo? Che bello giocare a chi ce l’ha più lungo con le nostre vite.


giocare a chi ce l'ha più lungo con la tua e la mia famiglia... bastasse solo con la mia vita...


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Wow, e dopo questa grande dimostrazione di forza che rimane del mondo? Che bello giocare a chi ce l’ha più lungo con le nostre vite.


Evidentemente non riesco a spiegarmi o semplicemente ci si rifiuta di capire il mio punto quindi fa nulla, lasciamo stare 
Basta aprire un qualunque manuale di strategia militare nucleare e troverete le stesse identiche cose che vi sto dicendo io, mica me le invento. 
Se volete vivere in un mondo in cui la guerra atomica NON è un'opzione, l'unico modo realistico è garantire agli altri attori che alla prima atomica che vola il mondo va in cenere.
Perchè è l'unico modo per evitare che quella prima voli.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Perdonami, però ti contraddici da solo, e dimostri la mia critica al doppiopesismo (e l'ipocrisia) del pensiero occidentale.
> 
> Quindi si dice che Putin è un criminale, dittatore, assassino e guerrafondaio che ha aggredito e invaso un Paese, e la soluzione per evitare situazioni del genere è l'occupazione preventiva, che è di fatto un'*aggressione alla sovranità*?
> Perché sai benissimo che le missioni di pace sono di fatto manovre d'occupazione. Lo sono sempre state.


Non sarebbe nessuna aggressione alla sovranità, perchè le truppe sarebbero entrate su richiesta e con il beneplacito del governo ucraino.
ESATTAMENTE come le truppe russe sono entrate in Siria su richiesta di Assad. 
Dai Sam, ho stima della tua cultura (sebbene io non sia praticamente mai d'accordo con nulla di cio che dici), sono certo che conosci questa parte del diritto internazionale.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ok quindi abbiamo 2 opzioni:
> 1. La Russia lancia un atomica in Ucraina praticamente sotto casa sua e dell'alleato Bielorussia. Gli arriveranno un bel po di radiazioni e l'Ucraina sarebbe distrutta. Radiazioni anche in buona parte dell'est ma a noi arriva poca roba. La guerra finisce cosi con la Russia che vince la guerra prendendosi questo pezzo di terra che non vale nulla.
> 
> 2. La Russia lancia un atomica in Ucraina. La Nato risponde con una o più atomiche in Russia, la Russia dopo pochi secondi lancia tutte le atomiche a disposizione verso tutti i paesi importanti della nato e il mondo finisce per come lo conosciamo.
> ...


È ovvio che scelgo la prima mille volte


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Nato non risponderà mai con armi nucleari se la Russia le usa solo in Ucraina.
> 
> Come già detto, nessuno si suiciderà per l' Ucraina.


Nei sei sicuro?
C’è da avere paura del cancro Usa…


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nessuno si suicida per l'ucraina.
> Ma l'atomica resta fuori dal tavolo finchè la deterrenza è credibile.
> I russi devono essere certi che un uso dell'atomica comporta un'escalation certa, a prescindere.


Se usata solo in Ucraina dobbiamo morire tutti praticamente?


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questa volta bisogno essere belli decisi.
> Avrebbero dovuto fare la stessa cosa prima del invasione dicendo che non avremo accettato una violazione della frontiera e che la risposta sarebbe stata molto forte.
> Invece di dire che mi colpiremo a colpi di sanzioni.
> Ci siamo dimostrati deboli e ne hanno approfittato.
> ...


Ma scherzi?
Abbiamo fatto pure troppo per una guerra di frontiera che interessa solo agli USA-cancro per i loro motivi. E dovevamo pure essere più decisi?
Dio mio sono in una realtà parallela…


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quello che non hanno capito i pacifinti è proprio questo. Se la NATO avesse avuto le palle di inviare un contingente peacekeeping in Ucraina a febbraio sono certo che putino non avrebbe mosso un millimetro.
> 
> Sai cosa sarebbe successo? Avrebbe inviato le forze russe nelle repubbliche separatiste e le avrebbe annesse ufficialmente come fatto per la Crimea.
> Finiva lì, ed invece no, per paura del fronte interno del catso che abbiamo ci troviamo in questo casino.


Si si certo. Mi date anche i numeri del lotto?
E se scattava la terza guerra mondiale subito? No eh?
Mi piace pacifinti 
Abbiamo i pacifinti e i rambo col chiulo degli altri


----------



## Djici (2 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Perdonami, però ti contraddici da solo, e dimostri la mia critica al doppiopesismo (e l'ipocrisia) del pensiero occidentale.
> 
> Quindi si dice che Putin è un criminale, dittatore, assassino e guerrafondaio che ha aggredito e invaso un Paese, e la soluzione per evitare situazioni del genere è l'occupazione preventiva, che è di fatto un'aggressione alla sovranità?
> Perché sai benissimo che le missioni di pace sono di fatto manovre d'occupazione. Lo sono sempre state.


Assolutamente no.
In questo caso sarebbero stati gli ucraini a chiedere aiuto alla nato.
Mica è un aggressione o un occupazione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se usata solo in Ucraina dobbiamo morire tutti praticamente?


Se usata solo in Ucraina e nessuno risponde subito (o meglio... usata in Ucraina perchè la NATO non rende subito chiaro ai russi le conseguenze dell'uso della bomba), ti GARANTISCO al 100% che in un periodo di tempo breve/medio ci sarà una guerra nucleare generalizzata e verrai/verremo vaporizzati ugualmente, perchè a quel punto le armi atomiche verranno sdoganate e aperto il vaso di pandora non si torna indietro.

Ma se non ti fidi di me, approfondisci per tuo conto la MAD e la strategia nucleare militare. 
Vedrai che ci troverai le stesse cose.
Capisco che sia un punto che può apparire controintuitivo, ma funziona così.
Figurati che fosse per me il mondo ideale vedrebbe OGNI paese armato di atomiche (il "more may be better" di Waltz). 
Forse a quel punto davvero vivremmo in un mondo senza guerre.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quello che non hanno capito i pacifinti è proprio questo. Se la NATO avesse avuto le palle di inviare un contingente peacekeeping in Ucraina a febbraio sono certo che putino non avrebbe mosso un millimetro.
> 
> Sai cosa sarebbe successo? Avrebbe inviato le forze russe nelle repubbliche separatiste e le avrebbe annesse ufficialmente come fatto per la Crimea.
> Finiva lì, ed invece no, per paura del fronte interno del catso che abbiamo ci troviamo in questo casino.


Questo è chiarissimo, credo nessuno che mastichi un minimo la materia abbia dubbi.
Però al contempo ci sta che gli americani, visto il declino inarrestabile delle loro nuove generazioni, si siano pisciati addosso al momento del dunque.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si si certo. Mi date anche i numeri del lotto?
> E se scattava la terza guerra mondiale subito? No eh?
> Mi piace pacifinti
> Abbiamo i pacifinti e i rambo col chiulo degli altri


Ma come?! Non dicevi che era impossibile vedere Putin attaccare uno stato NATO? Ora dici che con la NATO in Ucraina scattava la terza guerra mondiale. 
Mah...


----------



## Sam (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe nessuna aggressione alla sovranità, perchè le truppe sarebbero entrate su richiesta e con il beneplacito del governo ucraino.
> ESATTAMENTE come le truppe russe sono entrate in Siria su richiesta di Assad.
> Dai Sam, ho stima della tua cultura (sebbene io non sia praticamente mai d'accordo con nulla di cio che dici), sono certo che conosci questa parte del diritto internazionale.


Trumpusconi, lo sai benissimo che qualunque esercito straniero entri all'interno di uno Stato sovrano, di fatto è un'occupante, a prescindere dalle sue motivazioni.
Anche i militi fascisti consideravano salvifico l'intervento tedesco in Italia dell'Operazione Achse, eppure lo stesso Mussolini la considererà di fatto un'occupazione. Infatti si opporrà ai tentativi tedeschi di usare il Marco d'occupazione che avrebbe fatto svalutare la Lira, così come accadde nel Regno del Sud con la AM-Lira.

Tra l'altro il governo ucraino lo sappiamo entrambi che è un governo fantoccio. L'Ucraina è uno stato fantoccio, conteso tra due potenze.
Quindi il concetto di beneplacito del governo ucraino ha la stessa valenza di Pu Yi Imperatore del Manchukuò che chiede aiuto ad Hirohito.
L'Ucraina non è uno Stato sovrano, non lo era ai tempi della Timoshenko, così come non lo era ai tempi di Yanukovic.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> giocare a chi ce l'ha più lungo con la tua e la mia famiglia... bastasse solo con la mia vita...


Eh ma vuoi mettere? Dobbiamo dimostrarci durissimihh


----------



## Djici (2 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma scherzi?
> Abbiamo fatto pure troppo per una guerra di frontiera che interessa solo agli USA-cancro per i loro motivi. E dovevamo pure essere più decisi?
> Dio mio sono in una realtà parallela…


Guarda non c'è da discutere per 6 mesi per capire un punto così semplice...
"Belli decisi" a l'inizio e non c'era proprio bisogno di intervenire dopo perché i russi non avrebbero superato la frontiera.

Se mi vieni ad attacare con un coltello e io non mi difendo mentre avrei potuto essere "bello deciso" a l'inizio e mostrarti la pistola che avevo in tasca poi non sarei stato obbligato ad ucciderti. Avresti capito da solo che l'aggressione e una mossa che non ti conviene. Invece se faccio solo chiacchiere sul fatto che poi ti porto in tribunale ma che non mi difendo perché non voglio usare la pistola magari non ci pensi e mi accoltelli direttamente.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lo Evidentemente non riesco a spiegarmi o semplicemente ci si rifiuta di capire il mio punto quindi fa nulla, lasciamo stare
> Basta aprire un qualunque manuale di strategia militare nucleare e troverete le stesse identiche cose che vi sto dicendo io, mica me le invento.
> Se volete vivere in un mondo in cui la guerra atomica NON è un'opzione, l'unico modo realistico è garantire agli altri attori che alla prima atomica che vola il mondo va in cenere.
> Perchè è l'unico modo per evitare che quella prima voli.


Questa è vita vera , realtà..altro che i tuoi manuali figlio mio…


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se usata solo in Ucraina e nessuno risponde subito (o meglio... usata in Ucraina perchè la NATO non rende subito chiaro ai russi le conseguenze dell'uso della bomba), ti GARANTISCO al 100% che in un periodo di tempo breve/medio ci sarà una guerra nucleare generalizzata e verrai/verremo vaporizzati ugualmente, perchè a quel punto le armi atomiche verranno sdoganate e aperto il vaso di pandora non si torna indietro.
> 
> Ma se non ti fidi di me, approfondisci per tuo conto la MAD e la strategia nucleare militare.
> Vedrai che ci troverai le stesse cose.
> ...


La corsa all’ armamento atomico è la più grande catzata dell’uomo e fiore all’occhiello del cancro del mondo americano.
Non me ne frega una cippa dei vostri manuali di guerra atomica. Far finire il mondo per l’ugraina è da veri minus habens. Ribadisco che in tal caso, prima di morire voglio vedere l’ugraina in cenere e possibilmente qualche atomica sugli obesi americani


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Trumpusconi, lo sai benissimo che qualunque esercito straniero entri all'interno di uno Stato sovrano, di fatto è un'occupante, a prescindere dalle sue motivazioni.
> Anche i militi fascisti consideravano salvifico l'intervento tedesco in Italia dell'Operazione Achse, eppure lo stesso Mussolini la considererà di fatto un'occupazione. Infatti si opporrà ai tentativi tedeschi di usare il Marco d'occupazione che avrebbe fatto svalutare la Lira, così come accadde nel Regno del Sud con la AM-Lira.
> 
> Tra l'altro il governo ucraino lo sappiamo entrambi che è un governo fantoccio. L'Ucraina è uno stato fantoccio, conteso tra due potenze.
> ...


Ma queste sono considerazioni di carattere morale che non sono particolarmente rilevanti: il diritto internazionale stabilisce che un intervento armato straniero sul territorio è legittimo qualora invocato dall'autorità centrale riconosciuta del paese.
E infatti, visto che a differenza di quanto molti credono io NON sono un "tifoso", da parte mia non sentirai mai una minima critica all'intervento russo in Siria, richiesto dal LEGITTIMO governo siriano (per quanto io non lo condivida). 
Paragonare l'Ucraina al Manchukuo è pretestuoso e lo sai anche tu, il Manchukuo era diretta emanazione di un esercito giapponese occupante stanziato fisso sul territorio (che sono certo tu conosca, l'armata del Kwantung, Shiro Ishii, la tenure del futuro primo ministro Nobusuke Kishi...), non puoi paragonarmelo all'Ucraina.
Stati satellite sono Abkhazia, Ossezia del Sud, Transnistria, Cipro Nord, le repubbliche separatiste del Donbass... guarda caso è una formula comune nel mondo russo, dai tempi del Khanato di Khiva per poi passare a Tannu Tuva, la Mongolia e infine l'intero patto di Varsavia...


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma come?! Non dicevi che era impossibile vedere Putin attaccare uno stato NATO? Ora dici che con la NATO in Ucraina scattava la terza guerra mondiale.
> Mah...


Attaccare uno stato Nato dal nulla no. Andare a fare guerra preventiva in ugraina è un altro conto se mi consenti. Tanto te sei nel bel paese amiericano…che ti frega…


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questa è vita vera , realtà..altro che i tuoi manuali figlio mio…


Nella vita vera, le decisioni però le prendono le persone che quei manuali li conoscono parecchio meglio di me che pure ci ho buttato il sangue per anni.
Comunque mi sembra chiaro che non sei minimamente interessato ad approfondire e discutere in modo serio, quindi non avrai altre risposte su questo argomento.
Buona serata!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ancora con la storiella che se la russia ne sgancia 1 poi la NATO ne sgancia 10.
Non siamo su Power&revolution (bel gioco eh  ) , qui se ne parte 1 è finita.

Ma è finita non per la Russia o per l'ucraina, ma per tutti.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda non c'è da discutere per 6 mesi per capire un punto così semplice...
> "Belli decisi" a l'inizio e non c'era proprio bisogno di intervenire dopo perché i russi non avrebbero superato la frontiera.
> 
> Se mi vieni ad attacare con un coltello e io non mi difendo mentre avrei potuto essere "bello deciso" a l'inizio e mostrarti la pistola che avevo in tasca poi non sarei stato obbligato ad ucciderti. Avresti capito da solo che l'aggressione e una mossa che non ti conviene. Invece se faccio solo chiacchiere sul fatto che poi ti porto in tribunale ma che non mi difendo perché non voglio usare la pistola magari non ci pensi e mi accoltelli direttamente.


Oddio le solite allegorie del coltello delle aggressioni alla famiglia e tu devi reagire..
Ma ancora di ste cose parliamo?
Metti a paragone gli equilibri geopolitici e rischi di guerra con una metafora che non c’entra nulla? Mah
Quello che dite era una follia..


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ancora con la storiella che se la russia ne sgancia 1 poi la NATO ne sgancia 10.
> Non siamo su Power&revolution (bel gioco eh  ) , *qui se ne parte 1 è finita.*
> 
> Ma è finita non per la Russia o per l'ucraina, ma per tutti.


Ma infatti è verissimo.
Si crea un'escalation incontrollabile o comunque un precedente che porterà alla rovina.
Il mondo non è finito nel 1945 solo perchè nessun altro era in possesso delle atomiche, altrimenti io e te non staremmo parlando in questo momento


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nella vita vera, le decisioni però le prendono le persone che quei manuali li conoscono parecchio meglio di me che pure ci ho buttato il sangue per anni.
> Comunque mi sembra chiaro che non sei minimamente interessato ad approfondire e discutere in modo serio, quindi non avrai altre risposte su questo argomento.
> Buona serata!


Pure?
A me sembri un po’ saccente ma tant’è….
Più serio di come sono non potrei essere..ti irrigidisci perché non ti si fa la ragione fai un po’ come vuoi


----------



## Sam (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma queste sono considerazioni di carattere morale che non sono particolarmente rilevanti: il diritto internazionale stabilisce che un intervento armato straniero sul territorio è legittimo qualora invocato dall'autorità centrale riconosciuta del paese.
> E infatti, visto che a differenza di quanto molti credono io NON sono un "tifoso", da parte mia non sentirai mai una minima critica all'intervento russo in Siria, richiesto dal LEGITTIMO governo siriano (per quanto io non lo condivida).
> Paragonare l'Ucraina al Manchukuo è pretestuoso e lo sai anche tu, il Manchukuo era diretta emanazione di un esercito giapponese occupante stanziato fisso sul territorio (che sono certo tu conosca, l'armata del Kwantung, Shiro Ishii, la tenure del futuro primo ministro Nobusuke Kishi...), non puoi paragonarmelo all'Ucraina.
> Stati satellite sono Abkhazia, Ossezia del Sud, Transnistria, Cipro Nord, le repubbliche separatiste del Donbass... guarda caso è una formula comune nel mondo russo, dai tempi del Khanato di Khiva per poi passare a Tannu Tuva, la Mongolia e infine l'intero patto di Varsavia...


Certo che è pretestuoso, l'ho citato appositamente come un'iperbole per dare l'idea della situazione, esacerbandola.
Chiaro che la situazione non è diplomaticamente allo stesso livello, visto che il paese mantiene un minimo di autonomia. Lo potremmo considerare un protettorato rispetto ad una colonia.
Ma anche se limiamo le cose dal punto di vista diplomatico, la solfa sempre quella è.

Se Zelensky prima di muoversi deve aspettare la telefonata da Washington, significa che non c'è sovranità ed è un fantoccio.
Ti ricordi che lo dicevi anche tu dell'Italia che era una colonia USA? De jure non lo siamo e sarebbe scorretto dirlo, ma de facto sì, perché non hai un'autonomia politica, economica, sociale. Sei sempre prono a quelli che sono i diktat di oltreoceano.

Riguardo la questione della Siria, permettimi di specificare meglio la questione: il punto è che non puoi condannare un Paese per averne occupato un altro se la tua soluzione è occuparlo per primo.
Tu dici che l'intervento NATO sarebbe stato giustificato? Bene, ti rispondo che anche quello russo è stato giustificato dai russofoni in Donbass.
Tu mi rispondi che è propaganda russa quella del Donbass e io ti rispondo che Zelensky è un burattino di Washington. In nessun caso c'è una reale credibilità, perché in entrambi i casi ci sono due potenze che occupano.

Per quello ho detto: vogliamo risolvere la faccenda? Bene, rendiamola neutrale. Così nessuno dei due può rivendicarne l'appartenenza nella sfera d'influenza.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Certo che è pretestuoso, l'ho citato appositamente come un'iperbole per dare l'idea della situazione, esacerbandola.
> Chiaro che la situazione non è diplomaticamente allo stesso livello, visto che il paese mantiene un minimo di autonomia. Lo potremmo considerare un protettorato rispetto ad una colonia.
> Ma anche se limiamo le cose dal punto di vista diplomatico, la solfa sempre quella è.
> 
> ...


92 minuti di applausi e game set e match.
Grande Sam, come sempre


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è verissimo.
> Si crea un'escalation incontrollabile o comunque un precedente che porterà alla rovina.
> *Il mondo non è finito nel 1945 solo perchè nessun altro era in possesso delle atomiche, altrimenti io e te non staremmo parlando in questo momento*


E per tal motivo, finchè l'atomica non colpisce un qualsiasi stato NATO, dovremmo dimenticarci di averla, in barba ai manuali militari.
Nessuno ci garantisce che ad una risposta nostra il dottor putin si fermi li, non innescando un ciclo che ci porti alla fine.
La deterrenza funziona prima del patatrack secondo me.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> E per tal motivo, finchè l'atomica non colpisce un qualsiasi stato NATO, dovremmo dimenticarci di averla, in barba ai manuali militari.
> Nessuno ci garantisce che ad una risposta nostra il dottor putin si fermi li innescando un ciclo che ci porti alla fine.
> La deterrenza funziona prima del patatrack secondo me.


Ma infatti se partono è già finita.
Ma se il dottor Putin (mi piace  ) sa che ad azione corrisponde 10x reazione, non la fa partire.
Come non la farebbe partire il dottor Biden partendo dal medesimo assunto. 
La deterrenza è proprio questa!


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Certo che è pretestuoso, l'ho citato appositamente come un'iperbole per dare l'idea della situazione, esacerbandola.
> Chiaro che la situazione non è diplomaticamente allo stesso livello, visto che il paese mantiene un minimo di autonomia. Lo potremmo considerare un protettorato rispetto ad una colonia.
> Ma anche se limiamo le cose dal punto di vista diplomatico, la solfa sempre quella è.
> 
> ...


Beh se vogliamo dire che al mondo ci sono 3-4 paesi che sono davvero liberi di imporre le proprie agende e tutti gli altri che in modo più o meno marcato ne sono succubi sai che sfondi una porta aperta con me. 
Ma se dobbiamo giustificare un intervento armato dobbiamo farlo secondo il diritto internazionale, non sulla base di quello che Sam, Trumpusconi, Fukuyama o Waltz ritengono giusto o sbagliato.
Se il governo di Kiev chiede l'intervento americano, furbi loro ad aver cooptato il governo sobillando la piazza contro Yanukovich nel 2014.
Esattamente come sono stati furbi i russi a tenere duro su assad dopo le rivolte.
Sono partite a scacchi tra grandi potenze, e al momento la NATO sull'Ucraina sta dalla parte giusta del diritto internazionale perchè si è mossa in modo furbo e spietato.


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma queste sono considerazioni di carattere morale che non sono particolarmente rilevanti: il diritto internazionale stabilisce che un intervento armato straniero sul territorio è legittimo qualora invocato dall'autorità centrale riconosciuta del paese.
> E infatti, visto che a differenza di quanto molti credono io NON sono un "tifoso", da parte mia non sentirai mai una minima critica all'intervento russo in Siria, richiesto dal LEGITTIMO governo siriano (per quanto io non lo condivida).
> Paragonare l'Ucraina al Manchukuo è pretestuoso e lo sai anche tu, il Manchukuo era diretta emanazione di un esercito giapponese occupante stanziato fisso sul territorio (che sono certo tu conosca, l'armata del Kwantung, Shiro Ishii, la tenure del futuro primo ministro Nobusuke Kishi...), non puoi paragonarmelo all'Ucraina.
> Stati satellite sono Abkhazia, Ossezia del Sud, Transnistria, Cipro Nord, le repubbliche separatiste del Donbass... guarda caso è una formula comune nel mondo russo, dai tempi del Khanato di Khiva per poi passare a Tannu Tuva, la Mongolia e infine l'intero patto di Varsavia...


anche paragonare l'ISIS alla Russia è sbagliato, poi in Siria praticamente c'è stato mezzo mondo tanto che fai prima a dire chi non ci fosse.
l'unico paragone che puoi fare è con Azerbaigian e Armenia in zona euro-asiatica in tempi recenti, regioni contese e invasione
l'Armenia ha chiesto l'aiuto della Russia, hanno siglato un trattato di pace con la Russia come garante che ha schierato i suoi soldati come peace-keeping nel Nagorno Karabah.
la Russia non ha mandato missili a medio raggio per ammazzare gli azeri e riprendersi la regione
domandati perchè in Ucraina non si faccia lo stesso e non ci sia dagli USA la parola pace in 7 mesi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Attaccare uno stato Nato dal nulla no. Andare a fare guerra preventiva in ugraina è un altro conto se mi consenti. Tanto te sei nel bel paese amiericano…che ti frega…


Ho tutta la mia famiglia in Italia, non posso fregarmene.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho tutta la mia famiglia in Italia, non posso fregarmene.


E allora davvero non ti capisco…
Io in tutti questi discorsi vedo tanta ipocrisia ma vabbè …


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se la Russia utilizzerà le armi nucleari in Ucraina la risposta NATO non sarà certo attraverso un attacco nucleare alla Russia, su questo c'è da metterci la mano sul fuoco, quindi l'opzione due non esiste.
> 
> Io non capisco una cosa però, perché noi dobbiamo essere lungimiranti e costretti a cedere per evitare ulteriori escalation e la Russia no? Perché non leggo: "La Russia deve smettere di escalare altrimenti ci trascina in una guerra più grande"?


Forse perché al momento è l'unica che ha parlato di fare una trattativa per la fine dell'ostilità?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Perché al momento è l'unica che ha parlato di fare una trattativa per la fine dell'ostilità?


Dammi tutto quello che voglio e la rapina avrà fine!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E allora davvero non ti capisco…
> Io in tutti questi discorsi vedo tanta ipocrisia ma vabbè …


Bisogna guardare il pagliaio che va a fuoco non l'ago disperso nel pagliaio, tutto qua. Certi riescono a farlo altri no, ma non perché alcuni siano meglio di altri, solo perché si hanno differenti visioni dell'insieme.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti se partono è già finita.
> Ma se il dottor Putin (mi piace  ) sa che ad azione corrisponde 10x reazione, non la fa partire.
> Come non la farebbe partire il dottor Biden partendo dal medesimo assunto.
> La deterrenza è proprio questa!


allora fammi capire una cosa, la strategia militare cosa prevede in caso di un attacco nucleare anche tattico?
- Risposta diretta con attacco nucleare
- Una prima risposta tradizionale con aeronautica,missili tradizionali ecc.. insomma una guerra tradizionale

Diciamo che , io, se non fossi attaccato direttamente me ne sbatterei le palle ; ma se proprio dovessi scegliere andrei per la soluzione 2


----------



## Sam (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Beh se vogliamo dire che al mondo ci sono 3-4 paesi che sono davvero liberi di imporre le proprie agende e tutti gli altri che in modo più o meno marcato ne sono succubi sai che sfondi una porta aperta con me.
> Ma se dobbiamo giustificare un intervento armato dobbiamo farlo secondo il diritto internazionale, non sulla base di quello che Sam, Trumpusconi, Fukuyama o Waltz ritengono giusto o sbagliato.
> Se il governo di Kiev chiede l'intervento americano, furbi loro ad aver cooptato il governo sobillando la piazza contro Yanukovich nel 2014.
> Esattamente come sono stati furbi i russi a tenere duro su assad dopo le rivolte.
> Sono partite a scacchi tra grandi potenze, e al momento la NATO sull'Ucraina sta dalla parte giusta del diritto internazionale perchè si è mossa in modo furbo e spietato.


Però attenzione che se giustifichi l'ipotetico intervento americano, di fatto è come se giustificassi l'Anschluss tedesco del '38, perché anche lì c'era un politico sostenuto da Hitler che chiese aiuto a quest'ultimo.
Eppure quella la si considera una violazione del diritto internazionale, in quanto c'è stata un'annessione che alcuni storiografi considerano illegale, sebbene si possa considerare opinabile tale opinione visto che gli austriaci erano ben felici di farsi annettere, visto che il pangermanismo era un sentimento che aveva presa fin dai tempi della Restaurazione.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dammi tutto quello che voglio e la rapina avrà fine!


Io ridevo molto e continuo a farlo
Quando si scrive che Putin vuole conquistare il mondo 

Comunque l'ha sempre fatto
Vediamo se ci sarà qualcun'altro
che proporrà la pace


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Però attenzione che se giustifichi l'ipotetico intervento americano, di fatto è come se giustificassi l'Anschluss tedesco del '38, perché anche lì c'era un politico sostenuto da Hitler che chiese aiuto a quest'ultimo.
> Eppure quella la si considera una violazione del diritto internazionale, in quanto c'è stata un'annessione che alcuni storiografi considerano illegale, sebbene si possa considerare opinabile tale opinione visto che gli austriaci erano ben felici di farsi annettere, visto che il pangermanismo era un sentimento che aveva presa fin dai tempi della Restaurazione.


L'anschluss è una questione più spinosa in effetti.
Sicuramente il referendum fu una farsa e il governo instaurato precedentemente era un governo ombra tedesco (il cui unico obiettivo era l'annessione), ma se vogliamo vederla dal punto di vista dell'autodeterminazione dei popoli wilsoniana, con ogni probabilità la maggioranza degli austriaci era davvero a favore della annessione.
In quello e molti altri casi, l'incompetenza e la tracotanza di Hitler trasformarono in un maialaio qualcosa che un Von Papen qualunque avrebbe potuto gestire in modo molto migliore e senza far preoccupare gli alleati
Ecco, diciamo che per il governo Ucraino la priorità ora è mantenere integro il paese e cacciare i russi, non certo farsi annettere dagli USA


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> allora fammi capire una cosa, la strategia militare cosa prevede in caso di un attacco nucleare anche tattico?
> - Risposta diretta con attacco nucleare
> - Una prima risposta tradizionale con aeronautica,missili tradizionali ecc.. insomma una guerra tradizionale
> 
> Diciamo che , io, se non fossi attaccato direttamente me ne sbatterei le palle ; ma se proprio dovessi scegliere andrei per la soluzione 2


L'intera strategia nucleare si basa sull'assunto che una guerra atomica è perdente per entrambe le parti.
Ma questo assunto è vero finché è certa la retaliation.
Solitamente, funziona che in caso di attacco diretto la risposta è immediatamente escalata.
In caso di attacco indiretto e non mortale (come questo se colpissero l isola disabitata dei serpenti), la ratio è 1:1 per fare capire che non è accettabile
Se colpisci tipo Kharkiv, aspettati Belgorod nuclearizzata


----------



## hakaishin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bisogna guardare il pagliaio che va a fuoco non l'ago disperso nel pagliaio, tutto qua. Certi riescono a farlo altri no, ma non perché alcuni siano meglio di altri, solo perché si hanno differenti visioni dell'insieme.


Sicuramente.
Ma purtroppo in certi discorsi rimane l’ipocrisia. Non mi spiego il perché


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'intera strategia nucleare si basa sull'assunto che una guerra atomica è perdente per entrambe le parti.
> Ma questo assunto è vero finché è certa la retaliation.
> Solitamente, funziona che in caso di attacco diretto la risposta è immediatamente escalata.
> In caso di attacco indiretto e non mortale (come questo se colpissero l isola disabitata dei serpenti), la ratio è 1:1 per fare capire che non è accettabile
> Se colpisci tipo Kharkiv, aspettati Belgorod nuclearizzata


apposto, dopo 20 anni di assenza, mi sa che torno a frequentare la Messa


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io ridevo molto e continuo a farlo
> Quando si scrive che Putin vuole conquistare il mondo
> 
> Comunque l'ha sempre fatto
> ...


Trattare vuol dire rinunciare a qualcosa per arrivare ad un compromesso, se continui a volere tutto dopo essere stato tu ad aggredire in hai Offerto la pace ma una resa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Trattare vuol dire rinunciare a qualcosa per arrivare ad un compromesso, se continui a volere tutto dopo essere stato tu ad aggredire in hai Offerto la pace ma una resa.


L'hai letto il discorso di Putin?
Se si.. perché continui a dire che vogliono tutto?

p.s. non ho visto una guerra senza interessi o diatribe.. 
e in questa storia ci sono entrambe le cose


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> L'hai letto il discorso di Putin?
> Se si.. perché continui a dire che vogliono tutto?


Ah perché tu ti fidi dei discorsi di Putin? Ma cerchiamo di essere seri ragazzi dai...

Che poi fa intendere che vuole per intero le regioni che ha annesso, anche nelle parti che non controlla. Stiamo parlando di un pagliaccio assoluto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

Vi sono svariate notizie di uno sfondamento del fronte a nord di Kherson da parte degli Ucraini, sarebbero avanzati di svariati chilometri.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ah perché tu ti fidi dei discorsi di Putin? Ma cerchiamo di essere seri ragazzi dai...
> 
> Che poi fa intendere che vuole per intero le regioni che ha annesso, anche nelle parti che non controlla. Stiamo parlando di un pagliaccio assoluto.


Io sto parlando di concetti detti !
non ti può piacere.. ma questo non cambia che in questo fiume di escalation e tensione, siano stati i primi a allungare la mano  per porre fine questo massacro! lo devo ripetere che in una guerra non c'è nessun vincitore?


----------



## __king george__ (2 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vi sono svariate notizie di uno sfondamento del fronte a nord di Kherson da parte degli Ucraini, sarebbero avanzati di svariati chilometri.


se continua cosi tra un pò sarà l'ucraina ad invadere la russia e ci sarà da mandare le armi ai russi..con vladimiiro in piazza a reti unificate a dire "i paesi esteri ricordino che stiamo combattendo per tutto l'occidente non solo per la russia"

e Medved a esaltare la libertà che c'è in occidente rispetta alla vile volontà egemoniale ucraina...


----------



## Riccardo88 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io sto parlando di concetti detti !
> non ti può piacere.. ma questo non cambia che in questo fiume di escalation e tensione, siano stati i primi a allungare la mano  per porre fine questo massacro! lo devo ripetere che in una guerra non c'è nessun vincitore?


La prima volta nella storia che qualcuno annette territori dai quali si sta ritirando.
E immediatamente tende la mano  (per porre fine alla sua batosta) però specificando che i territori se li tiene  le comiche.
E intanto sul palco cantava "Hurrah, Hurrah"

Dai che è appena iniziata una nuova controffensiva e i poveri ruski verranno rispediti nell'universo parallelo al quale appartengono (quello del Signore degli Anelli, ma anche lì ci saranno gli Hobbit pronti a bastonarli).


----------



## JDT (3 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> L'hai letto il discorso di Putin?
> Se si.. perché continui a dire che vogliono tutto?
> 
> p.s. non ho visto una guerra senza interessi o diatribe..
> e in questa storia ci sono entrambe le cose


Se diamo retta ai discorsi di Putin, lui il 24 febbraio non ha attaccato nessuno ed in Ucraina ci sono solo illustri scienziati russi che cercano biolab


----------



## Nomaduk (3 Ottobre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> La prima volta nella storia che qualcuno annette territori dai quali si sta ritirando.
> E immediatamente tende la mano  (per porre fine alla sua batosta) però specificando che i territori se li tiene  le comiche.
> E intanto sul palco cantava "Hurrah, Hurrah"
> 
> Dai che è appena iniziata una nuova controffensiva e i poveri ruski verranno rispediti nell'universo parallelo al quale appartengono (quello del Signore degli Anelli, ma anche lì ci saranno gli Hobbit pronti a bastonarli).


che si sta ritirando è tutto da vedere. sono abituato a vedere le cose per anni, mesi non a settimana. la cosa sicura è che la Russia si è presa la crimea già da 8 anni, buona parte del donbass era già in mano ai filorussi da 8 anni. Ora con la guerra hanno preso buona parte della costa ucraina e allargato verso ovest il territorio del donbass. Vedremo quanto durerà questa offensiva ucraina...


----------



## vota DC (3 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Certo che è pretestuoso, l'ho citato appositamente come un'iperbole per dare l'idea della situazione, esacerbandola.
> Chiaro che la situazione non è diplomaticamente allo stesso livello, visto che il paese mantiene un minimo di autonomia. Lo potremmo considerare un protettorato rispetto ad una colonia.
> Ma anche se limiamo le cose dal punto di vista diplomatico, la solfa sempre quella è.
> 
> ...


La realtà è più complicata. Forse Zelensky per ogni sua mossa deve aspettare Washington, ma di fatto gli americani non riescono a tracciare dove vengono usate le armi date all'Ucraina. Il paese è una cloaca di corruzione dove pure Poroshenko che filorusso non è sta subendo un processo per tradimento.
La RSI di Mussolini era un fantoccio del terzo Reich mentre l'Ucraina può essere paragonata ai corsari che anche se gli dai la licenza di attaccare navi nemiche ma sempre infidi pirati sono. Anche per questo motivo non mi aspetto chissà che garanzie non solo per i russofoni ma anche per le minoranze ad ovest in caso di vittoria ucraina a prescindere dalle intenzioni di Zelensky....magari lui dice sì all' autonomia mentre gli oligarchi sul luogo fanno un genocidio.


----------



## Albijol (3 Ottobre 2022)

Partita la controffensiva pure per Kherson. Già liberati diversi territori a nord


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> La prima volta nella storia che qualcuno annette territori dai quali si sta ritirando.
> E immediatamente tende la mano  (per porre fine alla sua batosta) però specificando che i territori se li tiene  le comiche.
> E intanto sul palco cantava "Hurrah, Hurrah"
> 
> Dai che è appena iniziata una nuova controffensiva e i poveri ruski verranno rispediti nell'universo parallelo al quale appartengono (quello del Signore degli Anelli, ma anche lì ci saranno gli Hobbit pronti a bastonarli).


Anche gli smile... guarda che il righello per far si che ci sia un equilibrio perfetto tra i due non ci sarà mai ! se pensi che sia possibile auguri...La pace non ci sarà MAI! soprattutto se il presidente ucraino, continua a farneticare di volere conquistare i territori persi,soprattutto il Dombass! che oramai sono 8 anni che non è roba sua,giustamente visto che permetteva il massacro degli abitanti,quindi non riderei visto che se seguono il diktat americano.. chi vivrà invidiera i morti.

chiudo anche che la parte peggiore sta arrivando da noi! vivremo una situazione di guerra senza combatterla in prima persona! perché si soffrirà la fame ! e questo in molti non l'hanno ancora capito..


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Partita la controffensiva pure per Kherson. Già liberati diversi territori a nord


Siamo sempre più vicini al momento della verità.

Non c'è molto da esultare, ma solo da stare a guardare


----------



## __king george__ (3 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Anche gli smile... guarda che il righello per far si che ci sia un equilibrio perfetto tra i due non ci sarà mai ! se pensi che sia possibile auguri...La pace non ci sarà MAI! soprattutto se il presidente ucraino, continua a farneticare di volere conquistare i territori persi,soprattutto il Dombass! che oramai sono 8 anni che non è roba sua,giustamente visto che permetteva il massacro degli abitanti,quindi non riderei visto che se seguono il diktat americano.. chi vivrà invidiera i morti.
> 
> chiudo anche che la parte peggiore sta arrivando da noi! vivremo una situazione di guerra senza combatterla in prima persona! perché si soffrirà la fame ! e questo in molti non l'hanno ancora capito..


ho letto vari tuoi post e ho capito la narrativa che segui...(almeno credo)...al di la di essere d'accordo o meno c'è però un fatto

il tutto si basa su un assioma,un presupposto che se venisse a mancare si sgretolerebbe tutta la tua chiamiamola teoria...l'assioma è che l'america stia morendo (dimmi se sbaglio)....forse non militarmente ma economicamente,politicamente,etc

sinceramente non mi ci sono mai messo troppo a "studiare" questa cosa però ti cito Warren Buffet che forse di fucili e bombe ci capisce poco ma di economia e finanza qualcosia ci dovrebbe capire  

in un discorso tenuto di recente (2021) parlando dei vari aspetti economici presenti e soprattutto futuri dell'america (comprese le difficoltà varie) terminò il discorso con una frase che è diventata iconica ossia "..never bet against america" (non scommettere mai contro l'america)

il finale del discorso fu qualcosa tipo "ci sono stati problemi e gravi interruzioni nel processo economico ma la conclusione assoluta alla quale possiamo arrivare è una sola: mai scommettere contro l'America"

in altre parole non vorrei che te (e altri) pensaste gli USA hanno la febbre a 40 quando invece magari è a 37,5...


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho letto vari tuoi post e ho capito la narrativa che segui...(almeno credo)...al di la di essere d'accordo o meno c'è però un fatto
> 
> il tutto si basa su un assioma,un presupposto che se venisse a mancare si sgretolerebbe tutta la tua chiamiamola teoria...l'assioma è che l'america stia morendo (dimmi se sbaglio)....forse non militarmente ma economicamente,politicamente,etc
> 
> ...


Tutto vero.
L'unipolarismo americano non è in crisi, questa storia del mondo multipolare è una sciocchezza.
Anche solo dal punto di vista militare (che è quello che conta, economia e politica vanno a seguito), gli USA potrebbero tranquillamente combattere contemporaneamente Cina e Russia in un conflitto convenzionale.
Io trovo che il capolavoro comunicativo degli USA negli ultimi 20 anni sia stato convincere tutti di essere una potenza militarmente in declino, quando in realtà oggi il divario con le altre potenze è ben piu ampio di quanto non lo fosse 30-40 anni fa.
Il tutto sulla base della mala gestio di situazioni di nation building, e non di guerre (che ricordo sono tutte state vinte alla grande ad eccezione del vietnam, la guerra di corea stessa nonostante lo stallo è stato un capolavoro tattico e strategico da Busan)
Ci sono moltissime tecnologie in uso nell'esercito americano che noi nemmeno immaginiamo (soprattutto lato laser, antimissile etc)

E attenzione, la sparo grossa: nel momento in cui gli USA dovessero forzare una possibile contrapposizione nucleare, visto che scemi non sono, vorrà dire che hanno qualche tecnologia segreta che gli dia il 90-95% di possibilità di intercettare gli ICBM.
Ovvio, mica lo vengono a dire a noi


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2022)

L'ex capo della Cia David Petraeus risponde alla domanda "cosa accadrebbe se Putin usasse l'arma nucleare?":

"Solo per darvi un'ipotesi, risponderemmo guidando uno sforzo della Nato ,un sforzo collettivo, che eliminerebbe ogni forza convenzionale russa che possiamo vedere e identificare sul campo di battaglia in Ucraina e anche in Crimea e ogni nave nel Mar Nero. *Deve esserci una risposta", ma non necessariamente "nucleare contro nucleare", per evitare appunto una "escalation nucleare".*
"I russi hanno fatto soffrire Napoleone, i nazisti e via dicendo, ma non penso che Vladimir Putin sarà in grado di far soffrire l'Europa. L'Europa avra' un duro inverno, avra' flussi ridotti di gas, ma ce la fara' e non penso che si dividera' sulla questione del sostegno all'Ucraina"


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> L'ex capo della Cia David Petraeus, intervistato da ABC, risponde alla domanda "cosa accadrebbe se Putin usasse l'arma nucleare?":
> 
> "Solo per darvi un'ipotesi, risponderemmo guidando uno sforzo della Nato ,un sforzo collettivo, che eliminerebbe ogni forza convenzionale russa che possiamo vedere e identificare sul campo di battaglia in Ucraina e anche in Crimea e ogni nave nel Mar Nero. *Deve esserci una risposta", ma non necessariamente "nucleare contro nucleare", per evitare appunto una "escalation nucleare".*
> "I russi hanno fatto soffrire Napoleone, i nazisti e via dicendo, ma non penso che Vladimir Putin sarà in grado di far soffrire l'Europa. L'Europa avra' un duro inverno, avra' flussi ridotti di gas, ma ce la fara' e non penso che si dividera' sulla questione del sostegno all'Ucraina"


Thank God, non per forza si deve ragionare coi manuali militari


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

Secondo me va scisso il pensiero egoistico dal pensiero globale.

A livello personale: che crepino tutti gli ucraini, che si torni a pagare il gas "poco", e finiamola con sta guerra.
Non mi vergogno a dire che tempo un paio di giorni e non ci penserei più

A livello globale: se fossi il responsabile del mondo, bisogna andarci con i piedi di piombo su qualunque minaccia nucleare, bisogna essere assolutamente intransigenti
Il precedente sarebbe drammatico per il futuro


----------



## Albijol (3 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto il TTF GAS a 175...Occhio che ogni volta che è sceso sotto a 180 la Russia ha fatto qualcosa per farlo risalire


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> L'ex capo della Cia David Petraeus risponde alla domanda "cosa accadrebbe se Putin usasse l'arma nucleare?":
> 
> "Solo per darvi un'ipotesi, risponderemmo guidando uno sforzo della Nato ,un sforzo collettivo, che eliminerebbe ogni forza convenzionale russa che possiamo vedere e identificare sul campo di battaglia in Ucraina e anche in Crimea e ogni nave nel Mar Nero. *Deve esserci una risposta", ma non necessariamente "nucleare contro nucleare", per evitare appunto una "escalation nucleare".*
> "I russi hanno fatto soffrire Napoleone, i nazisti e via dicendo, ma non penso che Vladimir Putin sarà in grado di far soffrire l'Europa. L'Europa avra' un duro inverno, avra' flussi ridotti di gas, ma ce la fara' e non penso che si dividera' sulla questione del sostegno all'Ucraina"


Mi sembra una risposta di estremo buon senso e se vogliamo rassicurante.

Se anche quei pazzi dei Russi, invece che rassegnarsi alla sconfitta, facessero riscorso ad armi nucleari tattiche, la Nato non risponderà con armi nucleari che inneschino una escalation Nucleare.
Ma allo stesso tempo i Russi sappiano che una scelta talmente scellerata significherà essere spazzati via tramite armi convenzionali da Ucraina, Mar Nero e zone limitrofe, con tanti saluti a Sebastopoli.

Che poi la Nato sia in grado di farlo, non ho conoscenze per poterlo affermare, ma mi sembra una minaccia seria e che forse costringe i Russi a pensare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> L'ex capo della Cia David Petraeus risponde alla domanda "cosa accadrebbe se Putin usasse l'arma nucleare?":
> 
> "Solo per darvi un'ipotesi, risponderemmo guidando uno sforzo della Nato ,un sforzo collettivo, che eliminerebbe ogni forza convenzionale russa che possiamo vedere e identificare sul campo di battaglia in Ucraina e anche in Crimea e ogni nave nel Mar Nero. *Deve esserci una risposta", ma non necessariamente "nucleare contro nucleare", per evitare appunto una "escalation nucleare".*
> "I russi hanno fatto soffrire Napoleone, i nazisti e via dicendo, ma non penso che Vladimir Putin sarà in grado di far soffrire l'Europa. L'Europa avra' un duro inverno, avra' flussi ridotti di gas, ma ce la fara' e non penso che si dividera' sulla questione del sostegno all'Ucraina"


Petraeus è una nota "colomba", è normale che la veda così.
Comunque non so quanto sarebbe migliore per i russi questa cosa...
Io credo che paradossalmente sia peggio fare così piuttosto che scambiare una bomba su snake island per una bomba in qualche steppa vuota in ucraina.
Il computo totale dei morti di uno scambio del genere sarebbe... 50? 
Se invece lanci una rappresaglia pur convenzionale di questa portata, di soldati russi ne ammazzi a migliaia e un'escalation nucleare diventa ben più probabile di rispondere in modo simmetrico.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una risposta di estremo buon senso e se vogliamo rassicurante.
> 
> Se anche quei pazzi dei Russi, invece che rassegnarsi alla sconfitta, facessero riscorso ad armi nucleari tattiche, la Nato non risponderà con armi nucleari che inneschino una escalation Nucleare.
> Ma allo stesso tempo i Russi sappiano che una scelta talmente scellerata significherà essere spazzati via tramite armi convenzionali da Ucraina, Mar Nero e zone limitrofe, con tanti saluti a Sebastopoli.
> ...


certamente neanche questo ci mette al riparo da un escalation nucleare, ma è sempre una soluzione in più prima di una fine certa.
Speriamo di non arrivare proprio a questi atti finali.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Penso che la Guerra Ucraina si stia, passo dopo passo, trasformando in una guerra di potere interno alla Russia.

Guarda caso i capi dei principali eserciti privati (kadyrov, Prijgozin ..) hanno iniziato a spingere Putin verso soluzioni non percorribili, iniziando sotto sotto ad accusarlo di fallimento qualora non bevesse fino in fondo l'amaro calice.

L'annessione delle zone occupate ha già prodotto che per la prima volta la Russia ha perso una città considerata città Russa all'interno di una guerra dal 1944.

Lyman è stata Russa per un giorno ed è stata immediatamente persa.

Infatti Kadyrov ha già reclamato l'uso dell'atomica alla quale questa annessione "farsa" aveva preparato il campo.
Putin non potrà a lungo sopportare la perdita di altre città "Russe" (cosa succederà dovesse "cadere" Svierdonesk?)

Sembra quasi che questi signori della guerra stiano preparando il terreno per un "colpo di stato" a capo dei loro eserciti con la scusa di rimpiazzare gli sconfitti Putin e Sojgu.

Forse Putin farebbe bene a tenersi sano un bel pezzo di esercito per fermare Wagner e i lupi di kadyrov.


----------



## JDT (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E attenzione, la sparo grossa: nel momento in cui gli USA dovessero forzare una possibile contrapposizione nucleare, visto che scemi non sono, vorrà dire che hanno qualche tecnologia segreta che gli dia il 90-95% di possibilità di intercettare gli ICBM.
> Ovvio, mica lo vengono a dire a noi



Basta che al momento opportuno non se lo tengono per loro


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso che la Guerra Ucraina si stia, passo dopo passo, trasformando in una guerra di potere interno alla Russia.
> 
> Guarda caso i capi dei principali eserciti privati (kadyrov, Prijgozin ..) hanno iniziato a spingere Putin verso soluzionii non percorribili, iniziando sotto sotto ad accusarlo di fallimento qualora no bevesse fino in fondo l'amaro calice.
> 
> ...


Anche io ho la medesima impressione.
Kadyrov comunque conta come il due di bastoni a briscola denari, al massimo in caso di caos ne approfitterebbe per diventare "re" e non piu "duca" della Cecenia. 
Io non vedo però personaggi particolarmente rilevanti tra i siloviki che possano prendere il potere. Lo stesso prijgozin (non ho voglia di andare a cercarmi come si scriva, e si che l'ho citato varie volte  ) è odiatissimo all'interno della cerchia ristretta di Putin.
Per me un crollo di Putin equivale all'inizio di una stagione dei torbidi in cui un leader "riconosciuto" debole (per me Medvedev) farebbe il Malenkov della situazione mentre sotto di lui andrebbe a crearsi un collegio di quadrumviri che si ammazzano dietro le quinte, e chi resta ad un certo punto si prenderà il potere.
Il tutto ovviamente escludendo lo scenario di vaste rivolte di piazza che al momento non mi sembra probabile, i russi sono politicamente narcotizzati dai tempi della rivoluzione d'ottobre e non sono esattamente dei fulmini di guerra a livello di dibattito politico


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io non capisco una cosa però, perché noi dobbiamo essere lungimiranti e costretti a cedere per evitare ulteriori escalation e la Russia no? Perché non leggo: "La Russia deve smettere di escalare altrimenti ci trascina in una guerra più grande"?



Perché altrimenti il partito anti-Putin va in contraddizione.

E' già stato detto milioni di volte che Putin è pazzo e non si fermerà, con l'augurio che si accontenti di queste annessioni e basta, quindi sta a te gestire la cosa in modo da farlo ammorbidire. Siccome la gente si sente "superiore" e ritiene i russi dei subumani, a maggior ragione devi essere intelligente e andare di diplomazia, magari anche cedendo su qualcosa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque sembra che gli ucraini siano già arrivati nella periferia di Lyschansk, uno dei pochi trofei principali di guerra dei russi (insieme a Sieverodonetsk, Melitopol, Mariupol, Berdiansk e ovviamente Kherson che è la principale) 
Da sud, sembra che la strada per Kherson sia spianata.
Io personalmente non sono convinto che la perdita di Lyschansk, Sieverodonetsk e soprattutto Kherson nel giro di un mese sia politicamente sostenibile per Putin.
Dai report peraltro sembra che l'esercito russo sia totalmente in rotta in molteplici punti, poche unità di elite (Wagner, Spetsnatz etc) combattono ancora fieramente ma i regolari si stanno dando alla macchia.
Si rischia il collasso completo, un po come quello che rischiava l'Ucraina le prime 2 settimane di guerra.
Anche la guerriglia partigiana dietro le linee sta aumentando esponenzialmente.
Non capisco quale sia la strategia di Putin a questo punto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque sembra che gli ucraini siano già arrivati nella periferia di Lyschansk, uno dei pochi trofei principali di guerra dei russi (insieme a Sieverodonetsk, Melitopol, Mariupol, Berdiansk e ovviamente Kherson che è la principale)
> Da sud, sembra che la strada per Kherson sia spianata.
> Io personalmente non sono convinto che la perdita di Lyschansk, Sieverodonetsk e soprattutto Kherson nel giro di un mese sia politicamente sostenibile per Putin.
> Dai report peraltro sembra che l'esercito russo sia totalmente in rotta in molteplici punti, poche unità di elite (Wagner, Spetsnatz etc) combattono ancora fieramente ma i regolari si stanno dando alla macchia.
> ...


Putin, non so quanto "mal consigliato" ha usato l'annessione dei territori occupati per poter sventolare la minaccia nucleare e così magari imporre una pausa alla controffensiva Ucraina (e magari nel rifornimento di Armamenti di occidentali spaventati dalla minaccia) in modo da scavallare l'inverno, riapproviggionarsi e inserire i reclutati.

Ma sembra abbia, per l'ennesima volta, sbagliato i calcoli.
Gli Ucraini non si stanno fermando, il rifornimento di armamenti, sta per lo più proseguendo, insomma stanno "vedendo" la sua minaccia.

Infatti i signori della Guerra gli stanno gridando "Che aspetti? Lancia! l'hai minacciata? fai fede alla minaccia! altrimenti non sei un capo degno!"
Grida il cui scopo, più che il lancio effettivo della bomba sia poter sostenere l'ultima frase.

Putin sempre più verso il baratro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho letto vari tuoi post e ho capito la narrativa che segui...(almeno credo)...al di la di essere d'accordo o meno c'è però un fatto
> 
> il tutto si basa su un assioma,un presupposto che se venisse a mancare si sgretolerebbe tutta la tua chiamiamola teoria...l'assioma è che l'america stia morendo (dimmi se sbaglio)....forse non militarmente ma economicamente,politicamente,etc
> 
> ...


La guerre non scoppiano dall'oggi al domani
e io ero presente su tutti i preparativi..
Infatti non state tranquilli.. se le loro scommesse sono fare saltare i gasdotti  obbligare l'acquisto delle loro armi (F35) e altre porcherie..

Perché leggo che non si può permettere un precedente alla Russia, con l'atomica usata in Europa. Ma non si narra che la distruzione di una infrastruttura sia un grave precedente eh  un vero e proprio atto di guerra! con tanto di disinteresse ai danni ambientali ( altro precedente negativo che mostra fretta tra l'altro / *cosa che non mi fa pensare che in salute vada tutto bene da quelle parti ) *in una situazione dove l'America viene massacrata ogni periodo, con vittime e danni ingenti! quindi non credo che non crolli un bel *niente *perché stai sicuro che visto le azioni e ingerenze portate da questo Stato, non si possono permettere una guerra convenzionale che duri 10 anni! È fuori questione! visto che hanno iniziato minimo 10 anni fa a tramare questo folle idea di poter restare al comando per un'altro secolo.

Sono evidenti i segnali che portano a pensare che hanno una certa fretta, nel portarci nei loro interessi e fare crollare l'Europa con il loro essere bulli contro i propri (alleati)tanto da non FIDARSI di quest'ultimi e rispondere alla loro unica maniera ai loro problemi..

Ah se qualcuno vuole ribattere che forse sono stati russi bene ! visto che è recuperabile voglio proprio vedere se lo fanno un'altra volta! Dico un auto sabotaggio dopo aver riparato il tubo,che porta introiti al loro stato  mi sa che pagando le penali si risparmiava a questo punto..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> L'ex capo della Cia David Petraeus risponde alla domanda "cosa accadrebbe se Putin usasse l'arma nucleare?":
> 
> "Solo per darvi un'ipotesi, risponderemmo guidando uno sforzo della Nato ,un sforzo collettivo, che eliminerebbe ogni forza convenzionale russa che possiamo vedere e identificare sul campo di battaglia in Ucraina e anche in Crimea e ogni nave nel Mar Nero. *Deve esserci una risposta", ma non necessariamente "nucleare contro nucleare", per evitare appunto una "escalation nucleare".*
> "I russi hanno fatto soffrire Napoleone, i nazisti e via dicendo, ma non penso che Vladimir Putin sarà in grado di far soffrire l'Europa. L'Europa avra' un duro inverno, avra' flussi ridotti di gas, ma ce la fara' e non penso che si dividera' sulla questione del sostegno all'Ucraina"


Non abbiamo condiviso anzi ci siamo pure sottratti le mascherine tra di noi!!! figurati una questione di vita/morte !!


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo condiviso anzi ci siamo pure sottratti le mascherine tra di noi!!! figurati una questione di vita/morte !!


ma infatti se scoppia il patatrack mi aspetto l'invasione dei teteschi con le camionette per sottrarci il gas


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso che la Guerra Ucraina si stia, passo dopo passo, trasformando in una guerra di potere interno alla Russia.
> 
> Guarda caso i capi dei principali eserciti privati (kadyrov, Prijgozin ..) hanno iniziato a spingere Putin verso soluzioni non percorribili, iniziando sotto sotto ad accusarlo di fallimento qualora non bevesse fino in fondo l'amaro calice.
> 
> ...


Bene intanto noi chiudiamo aziende e manifestano dicendo che non pagheranno.. chi farà la rivolta per primi ? chi porta avanti Italia senza le piccole medio imprese?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma infatti se scoppia il patatrack mi aspetto l'invasione dei teteschi con le camionette per sottrarci il gas


Ma gliele venderanno pure x due nocciole
con i nostri collusi inetti non è un problema questo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bene intanto noi chiudiamo aziende e manifestano dicendo che non pagheranno.. chi farà la rivolta per primi ? chi porta avanti Italia senza le piccole medio imprese?


Mah, a parte che la colpa di ciò è di chi ha innescato una guerra nel cuore dell'Europa, non di chi sta provando a contrastarlo (e per definizione essendo coinvolti in una guerra è difficile non subire disagi) 
Ma, pur riconoscendo che per molte aziende e famiglie le bollette sono un problema ma un pò mi sembra un allarmismo in molti casi strumentale.

Strumentale a cosa?

1) A giustificare un aumento dei prezzi, soprattutto nei contesti delle gare di appalto si stanno definendo nuovi prezzi con tempi di consegna a babbo morto (con quindi aziende che vengono finanziate con gli anticipi e forniscono il bene/servizio con comodo). che il mercato, data la situazione generale è incredibilmente disposto a digerire. Vedo tantissime aziende intorno a me (Fornitori e Clienti( che hanno aumentato i prezzi del 50, talvolta del 300% e il cliente paga (è la congiuntura!). Da questi prezzi non si tornerà indietro. Eravamo arrivati ad erodere quasi a zero i margini, questa fase è usata per ristabilire utili più favorevoli alle aziende.

2) Ci sono aziende, legate alla stagionalità che finita l'alta stagione, di fronte alla prospettiva di dover mantenere il personale tutto l'inverno con utili molto negativi ha colto la palla al balzo per chiudere in bassa stagione, rimandando la riapertura, bolletta o meno, per la successiva alta stagione. Se i costi saranno ancora alti aumenteranno i prezzi e con loro gli utili marginali. Semplicemente hanno preferito ottimizzare la gestione chiudendo nei periodi che erano a marginalità zero (e adesso sarebbero in negativo) aprendo solo nei periodi ad alta marginalità senza subire rimostranze sociali.

C'è una guerra, questa comporta dei problemi (e grazie a chi l'ha scatenata), ma non siamo noi sotto le bombe. Le cose si gestiscono. Io stesso non mi lamento che hanno aumentato del 20% il costo del caffè dove vado, lo capisco e lo accetto, cosa che prima non avrei fatto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo condiviso anzi ci siamo pure sottratti le mascherine tra di noi!!! figurati una questione di vita/morte !!


Ma sulla questione più importante (i vaccini) abbiamo agito in piena armonia (tranne il solito collione Ungherese) condividendone l'acquisto e distribuendoli in modo uniforme.

La maggior parte delle volte le cose funzionano e per fortuna che c'era l'Europa con la crisi Covid, sia per quanto riguarda la parte sanitaria che per quanto riguarda la parte economica.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mah, a parte che la colpa di ciò è di chi ha innescato una guerra nel cuore dell'Europa, non di chi sta provando a contrastarlo (e per definizione essendo coinvolti in una guerra è difficile non subire disagi)
> Ma, pur riconoscendo che per molte aziende e famiglie le bollette sono un problema ma un pò mi sembra un allarmismo in molti casi strumentale.
> 
> Strumentale a cosa?
> ...


Bho io dico A e mi si risponde che abbia detto B
Mi dispiace ma il main stream ignoravo ancora prima che non ci dicessero niente.. parti già con la realtà sbagliata.. poi sui costi  quanto non si ha niente  puoi chiedere anche 200% in più..
Ma la risposta sarà " grazie ci vediamo" senza pagare accompagnato con un ciao 

Finché sono 5 euro ok
ma ahimè non sarà così
oppure hanno alzato il salario minimo!?
pensa.. io che pensavo che erano le solite promesse elettorali, che cadono nel vuoto finito le elezioni..
che ingenuo che sono

Quindi i beni di prima necessità sono garantiti
Questa di farci sapere dei rincari una tattica..
tanto alla fine si vivrà allegramente.. 



Se poi pensi che si sia svegliato un giorno storto è abbia deciso di mettersi contro la NATO, perché stava per morire  o aveva voglia di conquistare il mondo  chiudo la porta e mi rammarico.. ma poi socchiudo perché voglio vedere cosa faranno contro il dittatore Erdogan,che mira a diventare il nuovo sultano e giorno dopo giorno, rincara le sue richieste non da poco! questo dittatore addirittura mi rallegrerà facendo vedere a tutti ipocrisia che stiamo dando al mondo intero!


----------



## hakaishin (3 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Thank God, non per forza si deve ragionare coi manuali militari


Questo penso sia facilmente intuibile..forse


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto Peskov portavoce del Cremlino ha affermato che "i confini dei 4 oblast annessi alla Russia non sono ancora stati stabiliti", e pare che la principale interpretazione sia che varranno i confini del giorno in cui l'ordine diventerà esecutivo (mi sembra a fine ottobre)
Ormai neanche ci provano piu a nascondere le sberle che stanno prendendo


----------



## JDT (3 Ottobre 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576098083431063552
Pronto a morire per.. le Ucraine


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> https://twitter.com/i/status/1576098083431063552
> 
> Pronto a morire per.. le Ucraine


peccato che queste siano state registrate col green screen di Zelensky, se vai sul campo trovi quelle coi baffi


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non capisco quale sia la strategia di Putin a questo punto.



Quale sia la strategia di Putin E DEGLI USA, vorrai dire.

Rimango sempre interdetto quando fai queste osservazioni, visto i tuoi interessi di geopolitica.

Ancora va specificato che questa è una guerra di logoramento che serve soltanto a loro due, e ci sta massacrando? Ma è così difficile vedere la realtà concreta? Ogni giorno che passa siamo sempre più deboli, con grande soddisfazione di ambedue le parti.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto Peskov portavoce del Cremlino ha affermato che "i confini dei 4 oblast annessi alla Russia non sono ancora stati stabiliti", e pare che la principale interpretazione sia che varranno i confini del giorno in cui l'ordine diventerà esecutivo (mi sembra a fine ottobre)
> Ormai neanche ci provano piu a nascondere le sberle che stanno prendendo


oppure disegna un confine fino alla Manica


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quale sia la strategia di Putin E DEGLI USA, vorrai dire.
> 
> Rimango sempre interdetto quando fai queste osservazioni, visto i tuoi interessi di geopolitica.
> 
> Ancora va specificato che questa è una guerra di logoramento che serve soltanto a loro due, e ci sta massacrando? Ma è così difficile vedere la realtà concreta? Ogni giorno che passa siamo sempre più deboli, con grande soddisfazione di ambedue le parti.


La strategia degli USA è chiarissima, allontanare la saldatura Russia-Europa, mettere in crisi l'alternativa UE allo strapotere NATO e tenere la Russia il piu possibile in un tritacarne.
C'è bisogno di dirlo dopo 7 mesi?  

Quella di Putin invece è piu interessante, visto che ora piu che abbaiare sul gas e mandare a morire dei poveracci mentre proclama annessioni farsa non mi risulta abbia fatto.
L'economia intanto è distrutta e molta gente importante e ricca ha gia portato soldi e chiappe all'estero, compresi diversi intellettuali e operai specializzati.
Ti giuro, non ci vedo una ratio.


----------



## davidsdave80 (3 Ottobre 2022)

L'unico tra i vari premier che mi pare abbia un po' di raziocinio..


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La strategia degli USA è chiarissima, allontanare la saldatura Russia-Europa, mettere in crisi l'alternativa UE allo strapotere NATO e tenere la Russia il piu possibile in un tritacarne.
> C'è bisogno di dirlo dopo 7 mesi?
> 
> Quella di Putin invece è piu interessante, visto che ora piu che abbaiare sul gas e mandare a morire dei poveracci mentre proclama annessioni farsa non mi risulta abbia fatto.
> ...


Per me lo Sputnik gli ha fo....to il cervello.

Oggi, quella bestia di Kydrov o come si chiama, il ceceno barbuto insomma, ha detto che ha mandato i suoi figli minorenni al fronte.

Sono invasati.


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Ottobre 2022)

Domanda per chi mastica un pò l'argomento... ma in seguito alle "annessioni", questo comporta che l'arruolamento forzato degli uomini in territorio russo faccia sì che uomini ucraini si trovino arruolati col nemico? Cioè se iniziano a forzare l'arruolamento negli Oblast annessi si troverebbero a combattere ucraini vs ucraini?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quale sia la strategia di Putin E DEGLI USA, vorrai dire.
> 
> Rimango sempre interdetto quando fai queste osservazioni, visto i tuoi interessi di geopolitica.
> 
> Ancora va specificato che questa è una guerra di logoramento che serve soltanto a loro due, e ci sta massacrando? Ma è così difficile vedere la realtà concreta? Ogni giorno che passa siamo sempre più deboli, con grande soddisfazione di ambedue le parti.


Scusa ma cosa c'entra? Stava analizzando la situazione militare che per i russi è davvero complicata, in pochi giorni hanno perso Lyman e le posizioni avanzate a nord di Kherson.
Rischiano davvero di crollare se non stabilizzano il fronte.

Quindi giustamente si stava chiedendo che razza di strategia sta mettendo in atto Putin vista la situazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Domanda per chi mastica un pò l'argomento... ma in seguito alle "annessioni", questo comporta che l'arruolamento forzato degli uomini in territorio russo faccia sì che uomini ucraini si trovino arruolati col nemico? Cioè se iniziano a forzare l'arruolamento negli Oblast annessi si troverebbero a combattere ucraini vs ucraini?


Teoricamente si, diventando per i russi territorio russo la popolazione che è rimasta in quegli Oblast ha gli stessi obblighi e doveri del resto della Russia.

Considera che nelle repubbliche separatiste di Donetsk e Luhansk c'è già da mesi la chiamata alle armi, solo che ai coscritti delle repubbliche separatiste vengono dati equipaggiamenti davvero obsoleti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Domanda per chi mastica un pò l'argomento... ma in seguito alle "annessioni", questo comporta che l'arruolamento forzato degli uomini in territorio russo faccia sì che uomini ucraini si trovino arruolati col nemico? Cioè se iniziano a forzare l'arruolamento negli Oblast annessi si troverebbero a combattere ucraini vs ucraini?


Si, infatti uno dei motivi per queste annessioni è avere carne da cannone non etnicamente russa da usare alla bisogna per evitare problemi nel fronte interno.
Gli daranno la stessa ferraglia (vedi i mitici T 62) che davano ai miliziani delle Repubbliche Separatiste di Donetsk e Luhansk, ora peraltro inquadrati nell'esercito russo


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si, infatti uno dei motivi per queste annessioni è avere carne da cannone non etnicamente russa da usare alla bisogna per evitare problemi nel fronte interno.
> Gli daranno la stessa ferraglia (vedi i mitici T 62) che davano ai miliziani delle Repubbliche Separatiste di Donetsk e Luhansk, ora peraltro inquadrati nell'esercito russo


Ma dici combatteranno solo i filo-russi e i separatisti? Non ci sarebbe il pericolo di sabotaggio interno nell'arruolare gli abitanti di un territorio appena conquistato con la forza?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Curiosità.. riderete ancora quando la carne da cannone saremo noi ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Curiosità.. riderete ancora quando la carne da cannone saremo noi ?



Ridono già ora per i prezzi del gas, dell'energia, degli alimenti, delle numerose aziende che hanno già chiuso e continueranno a ridere per tutte quelle che chiuderanno a breve.
Questa è la grandissima lungimiranza di chi vuole vincere la guerra a tutti i costi....sacrificando la popolazione (noi)


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ridono già ora per i prezzi del gas, dell'energia, degli alimenti, delle numerose aziende che hanno già chiuso e continueranno a ridere per tutte quelle che chiuderanno a breve.
> Questa è la grandissima lungimiranza di chi vuole vincere la guerra a tutti i costi....sacrificando la popolazione (noi)


Il prezzo del gas lo sai che sarebbe aumentato comunque anche se l'Italia non avesse partecipato alle sanzioni vero? 
Per via della guerra e dei problemi di esportazione del gas legati ad essa e le sanzioni che hanno applicato gli altri paesi la situazione sarebbe la stessa.

L'unico da incolpare per la situazione è Putin ed ancora non lo capisci, perché tu vuoi che sia colpa nostra, perché sei contento di poter dare sempre e comunque la colpa all'Europa ecc.

L'inflazione non dipende solo dalla guerra, anzi per gran parte dipende dagli strascichi che ha lasciato la pandemia.

Quindi stiamo esattamente parlando di aria fritta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il prezzo del gas lo sai che sarebbe aumentato comunque anche se l'Italia non avesse partecipato alle sanzioni vero?
> Per via della guerra e dei problemi di esportazione del gas legati ad essa e le sanzioni che hanno applicato gli altri paesi la situazione sarebbe la stessa.
> 
> L'unico da incolpare per la situazione è Putin ed ancora non lo capisci, perché tu vuoi che sia colpa nostra, perché sei contento di poter dare sempre e comunque la colpa all'Europa ecc.
> ...


Non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto però che gli investimenti invece di andare a AUMENTARE la spesa in armamenti ( squisitamente la percentuale della Nato nello specifico) venissero dirottati per Italia che non è altro che il popolo italiano.. senza quello è solo una terra desolata..
Per affrontare l'emergenza interna
ma sarò strano io


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il prezzo del gas lo sai che sarebbe aumentato comunque anche se l'Italia non avesse partecipato alle sanzioni vero?
> Per via della guerra e dei problemi di esportazione del gas legati ad essa e le sanzioni che hanno applicato gli altri paesi la situazione sarebbe la stessa.
> 
> L'unico da incolpare per la situazione è Putin ed ancora non lo capisci, perché tu vuoi che sia colpa nostra, perché sei contento di poter dare sempre e comunque la colpa all'Europa ecc.
> ...



Certo, la mattina mi sveglio con l'unico obiettivo di andare contro la UE  
Io vedo che paesi che hanno tenuto un piede in due scarpe (come la Turchia) stanno mangiando a quattro ganasce, risalendo anche le gerarchie e risultando 100.000 volte più importanti della UE nello scacchiere mondiale.
Però l'importante è non fare mai autocritica, ci siamo mossi benissimo, non abbiamo sbagliato nulla, continuiamo pure a prendere ordini.
Sissignore, agli ordini signore!!!


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo, la mattina mi sveglio con l'unico obiettivo di andare contro la UE
> *Io vedo che paesi che hanno tenuto un piede in due scarpe (come la Turchia) stanno mangiando a quattro ganasce, risalendo anche le gerarchie e risultando 100.000 volte più importanti della UE nello scacchiere mondiale*.
> Però l'importante è non fare mai autocritica, ci siamo mossi benissimo, non abbiamo sbagliato nulla, continuiamo pure a prendere ordini.
> Sissignore, agli ordini signore!!!


Conclusioni affrettate, i conti si fanno alla fine e mi sembra la stessa sia ancora ben lontana.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Squisito anche l'unico da incolpare è Putin
( X la guerra?) seguito con " ci sarebbe stato lo stesso inflazione" non fa una piega...


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo, la mattina mi sveglio con l'unico obiettivo di andare contro la UE
> Io vedo che paesi che hanno tenuto un piede in due scarpe (come la Turchia) stanno mangiando a quattro ganasce, risalendo anche le gerarchie e risultando 100.000 volte più importanti della UE nello scacchiere mondiale.
> Però l'importante è non fare mai autocritica, ci siamo mossi benissimo, non abbiamo sbagliato nulla, continuiamo pure a prendere ordini.
> Sissignore, agli ordini signore!!!


E' un argomento di cui non conosco i preamboli la storicità che ha portato a tale decisione.
Magari a volte ha dato e adesso toglie, non lo so davvero.
Mi riferisco a sto indice che c'è ad Amsterdam a cui tutti per accordi si devono tenere.

Ma il prezzo del gas è assolutamente irreale, non ha alcun senso.

In Italia non riusciamo più ad importare gas, ne abbiamo troppo, ti pare sensato il costo decuplicato di oggi?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Conclusioni affrettate, i conti si fanno alla fine e mi sembra la stessa sia ancora ben lontana.


Come affrettate?
Erdogan ha persino rubato il posto a Macron, colui che negli ultimi anni era diventato la voce dell'UE!  

Erdogan si è proposto come intermediario, ha organizzato i summit delle delegazioni ucraine e russe in terra turca, ha chiuso lo stretto dei dardanelli alle navi russe (ma in compenso ha offerto alloggio sicuro a tuti gli oligarchi in fuga dalla russia = $$$$$$$), ha inviato droni all'ucraina, ha sbloccato l'affare delle navi di grano bloccate ad Odessa e ora parla dirrettamente con Putin. 

In più tiene per le palle la NATO per l'adesione di Svezia e Finlandia.
Niente rifugiati curdi nei due paesi oppure lui blocca l'ingresso nella NATO ai due stati nordici.
Ma di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo, la mattina mi sveglio con l'unico obiettivo di andare contro la UE
> Io vedo che paesi che hanno tenuto un piede in due scarpe (come la Turchia) stanno mangiando a quattro ganasce, risalendo anche le gerarchie e risultando 100.000 volte più importanti della UE nello scacchiere mondiale.
> Però l'importante è non fare mai autocritica, ci siamo mossi benissimo, non abbiamo sbagliato nulla, continuiamo pure a prendere ordini.
> Sissignore, agli ordini signore!!!


In Turchia il prezzo dell'energia è aumentato del 20% per i privati e del 50% per le industrie. Stanno rifornendo di armi l'Ucraina enormemente più di noi e pochi giorni fa hanno deciso anche loro di staccarsi dal sistema di pagamenti che gli consentiva di avere scambi economici con la Russia.

La Turchia ha un peso specifico superiore al nostro per il semplice fatto che hanno la capacità di fare valere le loro esigenze geostrategiche, spendono buona parte del loro PIL nelle forze armate ed hanno un atteggiamento aggressivo verso chiunque voglia intromettersi nei loro interessi.

Noi invece per anni ci siamo comportati nel Mediterraneo come pecore al macello, ci siamo fatti soffiare sotto il naso giacimenti dalla Turchia che ENI stava esplorando.

Ma qua stiamo andando fuori tema.


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come affrettate?
> Erdogan ha persino rubato il posto a Macron, colui che negli ultimi anni era diventato la voce dell'UE!
> 
> Erdogan si è proposto come intermediario, ha organizzato i summit delle delegazioni ucraine e russe in terra turca, ha chiuso lo stretto dei dardanelli alle navi russe (ma in compenso ha offerto alloggio sicuro a tuti gli oligarchi in fuga dalla russia = $$$$$$$), ha inviato droni all'ucraina, ha sbloccato l'affare delle navi di grano bloccate ad Odessa e ora parla dirrettamente con Putin.
> ...


Affrettate nel senso che per capire chi avrà guadagnato e chi perso in questa guerra serve necessariamente valutare gli assetti e i rapporti di forza che si stabiliranno alla fine del conflitto ed è assolutamente prematuro farlo oggi.

Inutile gonfiare il petto durante la tempesta, conta quello che succederà quando si saranno calmate le acque, è in quel momento che bisogna sedersi al tavolo da "vincitori", meglio se non doppiogiochisti. (A mio modo di vedere ovviamente)


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto però che gli investimenti invece di andare a AUMENTARE la spesa in armamenti ( squisitamente la percentuale della Nato nello specifico) venissero dirottati per Italia che non è altro che il popolo italiano.. senza quello è solo una terra desolata..
> Per affrontare l'emergenza interna
> ma sarò strano io


L'Italia conta poco o nulla sul piano geo-politico proprio perché abbiamo affidato quasi interamente la difesa alla NATO, vuoi essere più indipendente dalla NATO? Devi spendere nelle forze armate.

Trump teneva particolarmente all'aumento delle spese militari dei paesi NATO proprio perché così gli USA avrebbero dovuto spendere meno per poter tenere alto il livello della difesa NATO.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' un argomento di cui non conosco i preamboli la storicità che ha portato a tale decisione.
> Magari a volte ha dato e adesso toglie, non lo so davvero.
> Mi riferisco a sto indice che c'è ad Amsterdam a cui tutti per accordi si devono tenere.
> 
> ...



Forse questa immagine potrebbe risolvere i tuoi dubbi.
Non è di parte, dato che è di mamma Rai  

Tutta speculazione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In Turchia il prezzo dell'energia è aumentato del 20% per i privati e del 50% per le industrie. Stanno rifornendo di armi l'Ucraina enormemente più di noi e pochi giorni fa hanno deciso anche loro di staccarsi dal sistema di pagamenti che gli consentiva di avere scambi economici con la Russia.
> 
> La Turchia ha un peso specifico superiore al nostro per il semplice fatto che hanno la capacità di fare valere le loro esigenze geostrategiche, spendono buona parte del loro PIL nelle forze armate ed hanno un atteggiamento aggressivo verso chiunque voglia intromettersi nei loro interessi.
> 
> ...


fuori tema ? forse perché si manifesta l'ipocrisia di tutto ciò che sta accadendo? quindi meglio parlare d'altro? perché qui c'è un dittatore che fa i SUOI interessi.. non credete mica che il tentato golpe sia una coincidenza spero........ sono le sue manie ! non del popolo turco 

Quel loro per me è assai inappropriato


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusa ma cosa c'entra? Stava analizzando la situazione militare che per i russi è davvero complicata, in pochi giorni hanno perso Lyman e le posizioni avanzate a nord di Kherson.
> Rischiano davvero di crollare se non stabilizzano il fronte.
> 
> Quindi giustamente si stava chiedendo che razza di strategia sta mettendo in atto Putin vista la situazione.



Questa secondo me non è strategia ma tattica. Infatti la strategia è di prolungare al massimo possibile la guerra.

Ci guadagnano gli USA, alla grande, e pure la Russia. Chi ci perde, proviamo ad indovinarlo, oltre alla popolazione ucraina.

Continuate a pensare che la Russia si stia impegnando allo spasimo, dopo mesi e mesi di evidenze contrarie.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> fuori tema ? forse perché si manifesta l'ipocrisia di tutto ciò che sta accadendo? quindi meglio parlare d'altro? perché qui c'è un dittatore che fa i SUOI interessi.. non credete mica che il tentato golpe sia una coincidenza spero........ sono le sue manie ! non del popolo turco
> 
> Quel loro per me è assai inappropriato


Eppure io parlo italiano, evidente non riesco a spiegarmi. Pazienza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questa secondo me non è strategia ma tattica. Infatti la strategia è di prolungare al massimo possibile la guerra.
> 
> Ci guadagnano gli USA, alla grande, e pure la Russia. Chi ci perde, proviamo ad indovinarlo, oltre alla popolazione ucraina.
> 
> Continuate a pensare che la Russia si stia impegnando allo spasimo, dopo mesi e mesi di evidenze contrarie.


Non ho capito, tu credi che la Russia non stia impiegando il massimo sforzo in Ucraina? Ma sei serio? E secondo te mobilitano altre centinaia di migliaia di persone per divertimento? 

Io boh.... Meglio tornare a non parlare dell'argomento, cioè veramente si leggono cose assurde senza sapere neanche di cosa si parla.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eppure io parlo italiano, evidente non riesco a spiegarmi. Pazienza.


Va bene cercheremo di capirci
quando aprirà il topic tra Turchia e Grecia
se non gli sarà dato quello che vuole..
ci sarà anche la parolina guerra
o crisi [ emigrazione probabilmente]
collegato alla Turchia


----------



## Mauricio (3 Ottobre 2022)

Lascio le considerazioni geopolitiche a @Trumpusconi che ne sa molto più di me, io torno a battere sulla questione prezzo del gas. I dati sono pubblici e ci si mette 5 minuti a verificare: il prezzo del gas ad Amsterdam già a settembre 2021 era quasi triplicato rispetto al normale. Stava già salendo nonostante la guerra fosse ancora un miraggio. La situazione Ucraina ha solo esasperato tale tendenza.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Lascio le considerazioni geopolitiche a @Trumpusconi che ne sa molto più di me, io torno a battere sulla questione prezzo del gas. I dati sono pubblici e ci si mette 5 minuti a verificare: il prezzo del gas ad Amsterdam già a settembre 2021 era quasi triplicato rispetto al normale. Stava già salendo nonostante la guerra fosse ancora un miraggio. La situazione Ucraina ha solo esasperato tale tendenza.


si il sistema mondiale basato sulla globalizzazione e capitalismo aveva già le ore contate.. può succedere questo quando si fanno degli esperimenti, parola di Rockefeller


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, tu credi che la Russia non stia impiegando il massimo sforzo in Ucraina? Ma sei serio? E secondo te mobilitano altre centinaia di migliaia di persone per divertimento?
> 
> Io boh.... Meglio tornare a non parlare dell'argomento, cioè veramente si leggono cose assurde senza sapere neanche di cosa si parla.



E' abbastanza seccante scriverlo, ma sentirlo dire quando dopo tre giorni di conflitto si davano già per spacciati i russi, a fine munizioni, mi sembra un po' esotico.

Per quanto riguarda il resto, evidentemente non si vuole capire che chi riceve danno è solo l'Europa, la Russia in parte.

Vedremo a fine conflitto, se finirà, come stiamo messi. Vedremo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questa secondo me non è strategia ma tattica. Infatti la strategia è di prolungare al massimo possibile la guerra.
> 
> Ci guadagnano gli USA, alla grande, e pure la Russia. Chi ci perde, proviamo ad indovinarlo, oltre alla popolazione ucraina.
> 
> Continuate a pensare che la Russia si stia impegnando allo spasimo, dopo mesi e mesi di evidenze contrarie.


Due appunti 

1) la Russia da questa situazione non sta guadagnando assolutamente nulla al momento, se non qualche migliaio di km quadrati di territorio occupato in due settimane a Febbraio-inizio marzo che ormai da un mese a questa parte sta perdendo sempre di più (e taccio della fine delle offensive a nord su Sumy e Kiev, fallite miseramente durante la inziale fase "rullo compressore" (  ) dei russi
Economia nuclearizzata, Nord Stream fatto saltare dagli americani, centinaia di migliaia di cittadini fuggiti all'estero (si stimano circa 500.000 solo per la mobilitazione), perdite enormi di capitale umano e materiale bellico, crescente impopolarità dell'esecutivo, tensioni con partner storici come Cina e India, progressiva perdita di credibilità della leva sul gas (ora sceso ai minimi da parecchio, così per chi ancora non avesse capito che la credibilità del ricatto del gas è direttamente proporzionale all'andamento della guerOPERAZIONE MILITARE SPECIALE pardon), isolamento economico e perdita del principale mercato di sbocco di materie prime che non può essere riconvertito verso oriente prima di minimo 10 anni (e a prezzi ben inferiori)... dobbiamo andare avanti? 
I maggiori introiti del gas non stanno minimamente coprendo le enormi spese belliche.
2) La russia sta usando il meglio del meglio a disposizione. 
Le uniche due cose che non ha ancora fatto sono: 
- Mobilitazione generale di 2 milioni di poveracci tra 18 e 65 anni che abbiano fatto la leva in qualsiasi momento tra il 1975 e il 2021 (o che siano stati veterani in un conflitto passato, idealmente fino all'Afghanistan invaso ai tempi dell'URSS  ) che più che carne da cannone non possono fare
- Utilizzo di armi chimiche, biologiche e soprattutto atomiche 
Ma a livello convenzionale la disfatta è totale, e già ora stanno arrivando al fronte dei mezzi vecchi e non in ordine di battaglia (su telegram girano ak 47 arrugginiti, T 62, aerei decrepiti, IFV e APC scingolati etc) 

Davvero al momento non c'è un singolo motivo per pensare che la Russia si stia trattenendo, se non il warfare nucleare che per ovvi motivi è un capitolo totalmente diverso.
Ma se credete che la russia abbia qualche arma convenzionale segreta che non usa "per pietà" sbagliate.
Al massimo, ci sono alcune cose che non vengono fatte (una su tutti bombardamento a tappeto sulle principali città) perchè si temono gli effetti politici, economici e soprattutto le perdite di mezzi e materiale. 
Ad oggi, senza supremazia aerea, una eventuale campagna modello shock and awe di bombardamenti a tappeto su tutta l'ucraina si tradurrebbe in sanzioni più severe e gravissime perdite di aeromobili e soprattutto piloti (merce rara in russia), visto anche che gli USA non aspettano altro per avere il pretesto di offrire all'Ucraina mezzi antiaerei di ultima generazione per iniziare a logorare anche le forze aeree russe, non solo quelle terrestri


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Lascio le considerazioni geopolitiche a @Trumpusconi che ne sa molto più di me, io torno a battere sulla questione prezzo del gas. I dati sono pubblici e ci si mette 5 minuti a verificare: il prezzo del gas ad Amsterdam già a settembre 2021 era quasi triplicato rispetto al normale. Stava già salendo nonostante la guerra fosse ancora un miraggio. La situazione Ucraina ha solo esasperato tale tendenza.


Assolutamente si.
Ma è un macro trend che trova i suoi semi nella crisi di Maidan e Crimea del 2014, quando molti sono caduti dal pero e si sono accorti che la Russia non è un partner serio ed affidabile. 
Detto ciò, il gas è praticamente dimezzato da quando a fine agosto i russi hanno continuato a prenderle.
Se gli ucraini continuano così, questo inverno avremo meno problemi di quanto immaginiamo


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Lascio le considerazioni geopolitiche a @Trumpusconi che ne sa molto più di me, io torno a battere sulla questione prezzo del gas. I dati sono pubblici e ci si mette 5 minuti a verificare: il prezzo del gas ad Amsterdam già a settembre 2021 era quasi triplicato rispetto al normale. Stava già salendo nonostante la guerra fosse ancora un miraggio. La situazione Ucraina ha solo esasperato tale tendenza.


in realtà se si scava bene, si nota che il prezzo medio per il 2019 (l'ultima normalità) è di 0,77€ al m^3 contro 0,81€ del 2021.
c'è stato un incremento nel 4° trimestre 2021 a 0,97€ (ci avvicinivamo all'apertura di NS2 e forse circolava già voce dell'invasione)
nel 2022 (al netto delle manovre ministeriali) siamo ad un prezzo medio di 1,43 €.
Con questo non sminuisco assolutamente il fenomeno speculativo, ma voglio far notare quanto abbia influito effettivamente la guerra nei rincari.


----------



## Mauricio (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si.
> Ma è un macro trend che trova i suoi semi nella crisi di Maidan e Crimea del 2014, quando molti sono caduti dal pero e si sono accorti che la Russia non è un partner serio ed affidabile.
> Detto ciò, il gas è praticamente dimezzato da quando a fine agosto i russi hanno continuato a prenderle.
> Se gli ucraini continuano così, questo inverno avremo meno problemi di quanto immaginiamo


Certo, non lo metto in dubbio lato politico. Però il seme lato economico, di cui un minimo minimo me ne intendo e quindi argomento, è germogliato solo in autunno 2021. Dal 2014 fino a tale data i prezzi son sempre rimasto tranquilli nella consueta forchetta di oscillazione. Il gas è dimezzato dal record, ma è ancora circa 8 volte quello che costava normalmente. E non credo che tornerà a 20/30€ entro breve, forse mai più. Visto che sta venendo sostituito dal GNL che è più costoso.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Due appunti
> 
> 1) la Russia da questa situazione non sta guadagnando assolutamente nulla al momento, se non qualche migliaio di km quadrati di territorio occupato in due settimane a Febbraio-inizio marzo che ormai da un mese a questa parte sta perdendo sempre di più (e taccio della fine delle offensive a nord su Sumy e Kiev, fallite miseramente durante la inziale fase "rullo compressore" (  ) dei russi
> Economia nuclearizzata, Nord Stream fatto saltare dagli americani, centinaia di migliaia di cittadini fuggiti all'estero (si stimano circa 500.000 solo per la mobilitazione), perdite enormi di capitale umano e materiale bellico, crescente impopolarità dell'esecutivo, tensioni con partner storici come Cina e India, progressiva perdita di credibilità della leva sul gas (ora sceso ai minimi da parecchio, così per chi ancora non avesse capito che la credibilità del ricatto del gas è direttamente proporzionale all'andamento della guerOPERAZIONE MILITARE SPECIALE pardon), isolamento economico e perdita del principale mercato di sbocco di materie prime che non può essere riconvertito verso oriente prima di minimo 10 anni (e a prezzi ben inferiori)... dobbiamo andare avanti?
> ...



Senti amico, non mi piace ripetere le cose.

Lo scopo di questa guerra, a parte la reazione alle ingerenze USA e NATO che a tutt'oggi non vengono riconosciute, è quello di creare tensione.

Adesso sembra che la Russia sia alla disfatta completa, da come la scrivi. Lasciamo perdere defaults e amenità simili. Io non sono d'accordo, e insieme a me altri lo dicono da mesi, non è questione di tifo.

A me queste vittorie momentanee dell'Ucraina, con la Russia in ginocchio, sembrano edulcorate da una gran propaganda.

Per ora siamo noi che abbiamo preso delle belle mazzate economiche, ed è quello che più mi tocca da vicino.


----------



## Mauricio (3 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> in realtà se si scava bene, si nota che il prezzo medio per il 2019 (l'ultima normalità) è di 0,77€ al m^3 contro 0,81€ del 2021.
> c'è stato un incremento nel 4° trimestre 2021 a 0,97€ (ci avvicinivamo all'apertura di NS2 e forse circolava già voce dell'invasione)
> nel 2022 (al netto delle manovre ministeriali) siamo ad un prezzo medio di 1,43 €.


Fai riferimento al Costo calcolato dall’Arera? È ritardato rispetto ai prezzi di mercato. Guarda TTF gas di Amsterdam negli ultimi anni: l’incremento si ha da settembre 2021.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Senti amico, non mi piace ripetere le cose.
> 
> Lo scopo di questa guerra, a parte la reazione alle ingerenze USA e NATO che a tutt'oggi non vengono riconosciute, è quello di creare tensione.
> 
> ...


Per carità ognuno la veda come vuole, semplicemente io al momento sul campo non vedo un solo motivo per essere d'accordo con te al momento, tutto qua
La Russia alla disfatta non si intende che domani gli ucraini arrivano a Mosca eh, ne che domani il governo chiuda per fallimento o qualche matto faccia la rivoluzione.
Semplicemente si intende che nell'ultimo mese, dopo una lunga fase di stallo seguita a metà marzo, la situazione sul campo per i russi è disastrosa, e non a caso troverai anche blogger filorussi putiniani (ti consiglio ad esempio Rybar che nonostante le posizioni che non condivido è competente) che confermano il tutto 

Poi non capisco perchè continui a sottolineare questa narrativa per cui l'europa soffre e la Russia no.
L'europa soffre sicuramente, ma la russia è messa parecchio peggio di noi al momento. 
Non esistono guerre o contrapposizioni in cui una parte sia totalmente immune (gli americani stessi stanno bruciando decine e decine di miliardi in aiuti militari a fondo perduto, non dimentichiamolo)


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Poi non capisco perchè continui a sottolineare questa narrativa per cui l'europa soffre e la Russia no.
> L'europa soffre sicuramente, ma la russia è messa parecchio peggio di noi al momento.



La Russia soffre ovviamente, ma secondo me soffre molto meno dell'Europa, a breve ma anche lungo termine.

E lo sottolineo perché è un punto fondamentale di questa faccenda.

Poi tu rimani pure del tuo parere. Scusami ma ad oggi questa guerra ci sta massacrando, se non sbaglio, ed ancora dobbiamo vedere cosa succederà nell'inverno. Sarò felice di aver torto.


----------



## Raryof (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Due appunti
> 
> 1) la Russia da questa situazione non sta guadagnando assolutamente nulla al momento, se non qualche migliaio di km quadrati di territorio occupato in due settimane a Febbraio-inizio marzo che ormai da un mese a questa parte sta perdendo sempre di più (e taccio della fine delle offensive a nord su Sumy e Kiev, fallite miseramente durante la inziale fase "rullo compressore" (  ) dei russi
> Economia nuclearizzata, Nord Stream fatto saltare dagli americani, centinaia di migliaia di cittadini fuggiti all'estero (si stimano circa 500.000 solo per la mobilitazione), perdite enormi di capitale umano e materiale bellico, crescente impopolarità dell'esecutivo, tensioni con partner storici come Cina e India, progressiva perdita di credibilità della leva sul gas (ora sceso ai minimi da parecchio, così per chi ancora non avesse capito che la credibilità del ricatto del gas è direttamente proporzionale all'andamento della guerOPERAZIONE MILITARE SPECIALE pardon), isolamento economico e perdita del principale mercato di sbocco di materie prime che non può essere riconvertito verso oriente prima di minimo 10 anni (e a prezzi ben inferiori)... dobbiamo andare avanti?
> ...


Comunque è assurdo come i vili americani abbiano messo nel sacco l'organismo passivofinanziario europeo con così poco spacciando il tutto, isolamento russo e botta sui denti alle economie sceme europee come grandi vittorie, ma un giorno in tanti si risveglieranno e sulla mappa, dal punto di vista economico, produttivo, sociale si ritroveranno ancora la Russia, paese più grande del mondo, 144 mln di persone estromesse da...? tutto? sì, sono le menzogne che tanti scemi europei, diciamo prezzolati, si raccontano da un pezzo da dietro la scrivania, in realtà il depopolamento europeo, la sostituzione etnica e culturale faranno molto più male del sorriso ebete che hanno alcuni mentre godono al pensiero di poter vivere, in futuro, senza turisti russi, senza materie prime o materiali derivanti dal tessuto produttivo russo, con popolazione in decrescita forte e un benessere/stile di vita sempre più vicino agli standard cinesi e orientali, un mondo che avrà sempre più fame e la terra non potrà mantenere il benessere dispersivo che avremo in una civiltà sempre più roboticizzata e mansueta, tecnologica, ma fino ad allora la finanza creativa che ci ha imposto guerre green o sanzioni dure e di ritorno questi saranno gli eroi, premiati con strane corna o solo per il fatto di essere presenti a questa guerra ben costruita che alcuni asini, diciamo gli europei, pensano addirittura di poter vincere una volta che la Russia avrà perso (voglio capire come, senza seguire la propaganda buona e smielante), una volta che l'Ucraina avrà vinto e si ritroverà solo macerie, in tutto questo perderanno tutti, compreso gli americani che si ritroveranno una Ue indebolita e una Cina conquistatrice a suon di virus e di passività totale tanto odiata dallo zio Sam che invece vive di guerre come quella in Ucraina e sfrutta strani poteri interni per cuocere a brodo lento i conflitti.
Quel giorno Fermi avrebbe fatto meglio a mettersi una camicia nera e lanciare un bel confetto su Londra, oggi ci saremmo evitati tutto questo, tutta questa finanza schifosa che fa guerre buone e addirittura senza entrare nemmeno in campo, ma che lo lanciasse davvero un confetto, tanto alcuni avranno sempre il pensiero schifoso di potersela cavare sempre, come un giochino erotico finito male, per il piacere di avere cosa? un'industria bellica che comanda a bacchetta un vecchio rincitrullito che si fa portare da un cieco?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573898183498924032


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Fai riferimento al Costo calcolato dall’Arera? È ritardato rispetto ai prezzi di mercato. Guarda TTF gas di Amsterdam negli ultimi anni: l’incremento si ha da settembre 2021.


Si faccio riferimento ad Arera che inserisce gli oneri.
In ogni caso confrontando i prezzi al netto con quelli del ttf presi da un altro sito (investing) non noto discrepanze.
l'incremento parte si dal 3° trimestre e poi ha il picco al 4°, però nei mesi prima costa pure meno del 2019.
Per me, a parte quello del 4° trimestre 2021, sono incrementi dovuti alla ripresa post pandemia.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per carità ognuno la veda come vuole, semplicemente io al momento sul campo non vedo un solo motivo per essere d'accordo con te al momento, tutto qua
> La Russia alla disfatta non si intende che domani gli ucraini arrivano a Mosca eh, ne che domani il governo chiuda per fallimento o qualche matto faccia la rivoluzione.
> Semplicemente si intende che nell'ultimo mese, dopo una lunga fase di stallo seguita a metà marzo, la situazione sul campo per i russi è disastrosa, e non a caso troverai anche blogger filorussi putiniani (ti consiglio ad esempio Rybar che nonostante le posizioni che non condivido è competente) che confermano il tutto
> 
> ...


Non fosse altro che in Russia 300.000 civili sono stati strappati alle loro famiglie per essere preparati a fare carne da macello.
In Europa non risulta ancora nessuna coscrizione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque è assurdo come i vili americani abbiano messo nel sacco l'organismo passivofinanziario europeo con così poco spacciando il tutto, isolamento russo e botta sui denti alle economie sceme europee come grandi vittorie, ma un giorno in tanti si risveglieranno e sulla mappa, dal punto di vista economico, produttivo, sociale si ritroveranno ancora la Russia, paese più grande del mondo, 144 mln di persone estromesso da...? tutto? sì, sono le menzogne che tanti scemi europei, diciamo prezzolati, si raccontano da un pezzo da dietro la scrivania, in realtà il depopolamento europeo, la sostituzione etnica e culturale faranno molto più male del sorriso ebete che hanno alcuni mentre godono al pensiero di poter vivere, in futuro, senza turisti russi, senza materie prime o materiali derivanti dal tessuto produttivo russo, con popolazione in decrescita forte e un benessere/stile di vita sempre più vicino agli standard cinesi e orientali, un mondo che avrà sempre più fame e la terra non potrà mantenere il benessere dispersivo che avremo in una civiltà sempre più roboticizzata e mansueta, tecnologica, ma fino ad allora la finanza creativa che ci ha imposto guerre green o sanzioni dure e di ritorno questi saranno gli eroi, premiati con strane corna o solo per il fatto di essere presenti a questa guerra ben costruita che alcuni asini, diciamo gli europei, pensano addirittura di poter vincere una volta che la Russia avrà perso (voglio capire come, senza seguire la propaganda buona e smielante), una volta che l'Ucraina avrà vinto e si ritroverà solo macerie, in tutto questo perderanno tutti, compreso gli americani che si ritroveranno una Ue indebolita e una Cina conquistatrice a suon di virus e di passività totale tanto odiata dallo zio Sam che invece vive di guerre come quella Ucraina e sfrutta strani poteri interni per cuocere a brodo lento i conflitti.
> *Quel giorno Fermi avrebbe fatto meglio a mettersi una camicia nera e lanciare un bel confetto su Londra*, oggi ci saremmo evitati tutto questo, tutta questa finanza schifosa che fa guerre buone e addirittura senza entrare nemmeno in campo, ma che lo lanciasse davvero un confetto, tanto alcuni avranno sempre il pensiero schifoso di potersela cavare sempre, come un giochino erotico finito male, per il piacere di avere cosa? un'industria bellica che comanda a bacchetta un vecchio rincitrullito che si fa portare da un cieco?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573898183498924032


Nel tuo ragionamento però trascuri due fattori fondamentali 
1) L'europa si sta spopolando, la russia di più. E se consideri i russi etnici, il crollo è mostruoso. 
Le uniche parti della russia dove la popolazione aumenta sono quelle di Tatari, Baskhiri, Daghestani, Circassi, Ceceni, Siberiani, Yakuti etc che con la russia poco e nulla hanno a che fare e nel lungo periodo diverranno stati indipendenti
2) La Cina la immaginate tutti come un gigante e guida di un nuovo secolo rosso, quando ha gravissimi problemi strutturali (uno su tutti il tasso di sostituzione e la bilancia lavoratori/pensionati, ma ce ne sarebbero decine) che la rendono un gigante con i piedi d'argilla.
Considerate inoltre che vorrebbero attaccare taiwan e hanno un esercito per molti versi inferiore a quello russo...

Never bet against america-NATO 

La parte in neretto è sinceramente agghiacciante e credo sia davvero di pessimo gusto dire cose simili


----------



## Albijol (3 Ottobre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Lascio le considerazioni geopolitiche a @Trumpusconi che ne sa molto più di me, io torno a battere sulla questione prezzo del gas. I dati sono pubblici e ci si mette 5 minuti a verificare: il prezzo del gas ad Amsterdam già a settembre 2021 era quasi triplicato rispetto al normale. Stava già salendo nonostante la guerra fosse ancora un miraggio. La situazione Ucraina ha solo esasperato tale tendenza.



Come già avevo scritto qualche thread fa, il prezzo del gas aumentò a partire da luglio 2021 a causa della chiusura volontaria da parte della Russia dei flussi di gas del gasdotto che passa per la Polonia.


----------



## vota DC (3 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Partita la controffensiva pure per Kherson. Già liberati diversi territori a nord


Sono territori verso la centrale nucleare. Quindi il TERZO fronte dove gli ucraini fanno meglio che a Kherson dove hanno messo tutte le risorse e i russi non hanno messo niente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sono territori verso la centrale nucleare. Quindi il TERZO fronte dove gli ucraini fanno meglio che a Kherson dove hanno messo tutte le risorse e i russi non hanno messo niente.


Kherson sono abbastanza convinto sia una maskirovka


----------



## Albijol (3 Ottobre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sono territori verso la centrale nucleare. Quindi il TERZO fronte dove gli ucraini fanno meglio che a Kherson dove hanno messo tutte le risorse e i russi non hanno messo niente.



No la centrale nucleare sta a Zaporizhia, dall altra parte del fiume Dnipro. A Kherson in realtà c'è un contingente enorme, 25000 soldati circa e 200 carri armati. La controffensiva di Kharkiv ha avuto tanto successo proprio perché i russi, preoccupati dall'annuncio della controffensiva a Kherson, hanno spostato uomini e mezzi da Kharkiv a Kherson.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La Russia soffre ovviamente, ma secondo me soffre molto meno dell'Europa, a breve ma anche lungo termine.
> 
> E lo sottolineo perché è un punto fondamentale di questa faccenda.
> 
> Poi tu rimani pure del tuo parere. Scusami ma ad oggi questa guerra ci sta massacrando, se non sbaglio, ed ancora dobbiamo vedere cosa succederà nell'inverno. Sarò felice di aver torto.


forse ti è sfuggito che 300.000 civili, padri di famiglia, idraulici, panettieri.. sono stati prelevati da casa e spediti in una caserma ad essere preparati per finire sotto gli Himars Ucraini.

Questa letteratura dell'Europeo che "se la passa male" è veramente un racconto vicino all'invenzione pura.

E' un periodo difficile, che supereremo. Come tanti prima. Come sempre nelle crisi ci sarà che trarrà vantaggio e chi ne pagherà il conto. Ma la crisi è provocata da altri e non si può che gestirne le conseguenze.


----------



## Raryof (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nel tuo ragionamento però trascuri due fattori fondamentali
> 1) L'europa si sta spopolando, la russia di più. E se consideri i russi etnici, il crollo è mostruoso.
> Le uniche parti della russia dove la popolazione aumenta sono quelle di Tatari, Baskhiri, Daghestani, Circassi, Ceceni, Siberiani, Yakuti etc che con la russia poco e nulla hanno a che fare e nel lungo periodo diverranno stati indipendenti
> 2) La Cina la immaginate tutti come un gigante e guida di un nuovo secolo rosso, quando ha gravissimi problemi strutturali (uno su tutti il tasso di sostituzione e la bilancia lavoratori/pensionati, ma ce ne sarebbero decine) che la rendono un gigante con i piedi d'argilla.
> ...


Come di cattivo gusto? sottolineavo il fatto che il genio italico potesse in qualche maniera uscire vincente da un conflitto in cui non sarebbe mai dovuto entrare, invece la straordinaria America, paese colonizzato e affamato di bianchi europei ha fatto ciò che tu trovi di cattivo gusto, mettere fine ad un conflitto mangiando e nutrendosi di ciò che è arrivato da fuori, perché di fatto parliamo di un paese artificiale, come mai l'intero mondo non ha punito quel vile attacco atomico? perché il ramo finanziario, speculativo ha messo a tacere e proclamato i nuovi buoni, ancora oggi vediamo speculazione e guerre, conflitti giusti e guerre buone, stolto chi pensa che il disegno finanziario e speculativo sia a favore della gente, del benessere da mantenere, quando poi viviamo in un paese totalitario in cui tutti i partiti sono partiti schierati sul tema guerra, tutti atlantisti, chi dovevi votare? chi ha vinto? quelli che non hanno votato erano contro la guerra?
La Cina ha già vinto e ci ha imposto il nostro futuro stile di vita, la globalizzazione speculativa ha già vinto, dal momento che tu perdi l'interesse nei confronti di chi sei sempre stato finirai per essere un paese schiavo della finanza e di chi specula sulla tua salute, sul tuo trasformarti in un paese diviso, divisivo, con baby gang ovunque, con troppe culture, troppe etnie diverse, senza più avere una caratteristica identificatrice che è la vera forza della nazione, non la feccia che arriva dagli altri continenti, ecco la nostra guerra, mantenere un'identità e l'omogeneità per resistere ma vedo che in tanti credono di aver vinto ancora una volta quando l'indebolimento europeo è sotto gli occhi di tutti da decenni, da quando per la nostra stabilità, soprattutto geopolitica, hanno deciso di tagliarci le ali e toglierci tutto a poco a poco, in primis il diritto di poter decidere se rimanere Italia o trasformarci in un paese globalizzato e fallito, più simile al mostro americano che ripeto, è una colonia, che parla una lingua di un altro stato e non si è mai identificata in nulla, né una religione né niente, e il disagio sociale che vedono là da sempre arriverà pure qui quando avremo perso il controllo dei nostri interessi principali.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Ottobre 2022)

se è vero che il tizio ceceno ha mandato i figli al fronte (sarà propro cosi?) allora è veramente malato...ma da un certo punto di vista è pure piu stimabile degli altri che fanno morire le persone ma i propri parenti stanno ben protetti  

comunque per permettersi di fare la voce cosi grossa contro il Cremlino significa che qualcosa è cambiato davvero..mesi fa sarebbe stato impensabile presumo

o forse si è bevuto il cervello...e se non sta attento tra un pò si berrà anche il veleno...


----------



## Albijol (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Kherson sono abbastanza convinto sia una maskirovka



Max un mese e cade pure Kherson


----------



## vota DC (3 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> No la centrale nucleare sta a Zaporizhia, dall altra parte del fiume Dnipro. A Kherson in realtà c'è un contingente enorme, 25000 soldati circa e 200 carri armati. La controffensiva di Kharkiv ha avuto tanto successo proprio perché i russi, preoccupati dall'annuncio della controffensiva a Kherson, hanno spostato uomini e mezzi da Kharkiv a Kherson.


Questo lo hanno detto all'inizio. Poi hanno cominciato a vincere a Lyman e nel Donbass. E pure nell'entroterra della regione di Kherson e di Zapocosa e di in direzione sud-est mentre nella zona costiera è tutto fermo. La realtà è che c'è un generale politicizzato a Kherson che vale meno di niente e si è succhiato tutte le risorse. Tra l'altro a fine giugno a Kharkiv hanno raggiunto il confine russo e cominciato a fare raid contro Belgorod in territorio russo.
La narrativa occidentale vale meno di niente: a maggio gli ucraini avevano respinto l'assalto di Mykolaiv, riconquistato TUTTA la regione di Mykolaiv e parte di quella di Kherson ma di che si parlava? Ovviamente dei Village People di Mariupol che fingevano di combattere i russi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non fosse altro che in Russia 300.000 civili sono stati strappati alle loro famiglie per essere preparati a fare carne da macello.
> In Europa non risulta ancora nessuna coscrizione.


Adesso mi tocco 
perché quel " ancora" 
è qualcosa di molto solubile nel tempo 

Personalmente non mi toccherebbe
Io sono imprendibile a norma di legge
e di condizione fisica.. mi tocco per voi


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> forse ti è sfuggito che 300.000 civili, padri di famiglia, idraulici, panettieri.. sono stati prelevati da casa e spediti in una caserma ad essere preparati per finire sotto gli Himars Ucraini.
> 
> Questa letteratura dell'Europeo che "se la passa male" è veramente un racconto vicino all'invenzione pura.
> 
> E' un periodo difficile, che supereremo. Come tanti prima. Come sempre nelle crisi ci sarà che trarrà vantaggio e chi ne pagherà il conto. Ma la crisi è provocata da altri e non si può che gestirne le conseguenze.



Forse sarà perché l'Europa non c'entra un catzo con questa guerra mentre la Russia invece sì? Eddai, su.

Lo vuoi capire che il "periodo difficile" è artificiosamente creato e basta? Io mi sono rotto le scatole di passare periodi difficili, prima per la pandemia, ora per 'sta guerra, tutta roba imposta. Roba che volete far passare come religiosa osservanza di dovere civico o altruismo idiota.

Tutti i giorni ci tolgono qualcosa, da decenni a questa parte, c'è sempre da accettare i calci nelle palle ed essere contenti, ma basta per Dio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Vedrai quando scenderà dio ma senza una nuvola
ma con una certa astronave il mondo dirà che sia un impostore e che dobbiamo combattere per l'umanità..

io sinceramente non alzerei un dito con questa promessa..
se invece dicono per la loro brama di potere
almeno direi che sono coerenti..
ma farei lo stesso  così
ma con il dito alzato


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Forse sarà perché l'Europa non c'entra un catzo con questa guerra mentre la Russia invece sì? Eddai, su.
> 
> Lo vuoi capire che il "periodo difficile" è artificiosamente creato e basta? Io mi sono rotto le scatole di passare periodi difficili, prima per la pandemia, ora per 'sta guerra, tutta roba imposta. Roba che volete far passare come religiosa osservanza di dovere civico o altruismo idiota.
> 
> Tutti i giorni ci tolgono qualcosa, da decenni a questa parte, c'è sempre da accettare i calci nelle palle ed essere contenti, ma basta per Dio.


Pretendi di inculcarlo nella testa dei servi paraculati, un poco é anche colpa tua eh


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Come di cattivo gusto? sottolineavo il fatto che il genio italico potesse in qualche maniera uscire vincente da un conflitto in cui non sarebbe mai dovuto entrare, invece la straordinaria America, paese colonizzato e affamato di bianchi europei ha fatto ciò che tu trovi di cattivo gusto, mettere fine ad un conflitto mangiando e nutrendosi di ciò che è arrivato da fuori, perché di fatto parliamo di un paese artificiale, come mai l'intero mondo non ha punito quel vile attacco atomico? perché il ramo finanziario, speculativo ha messo a tacere e proclamato i nuovi buoni, ancora oggi vediamo speculazione e guerre, conflitti giusti e guerre buone, stolto chi pensa che il disegno finanziario e speculativo sia a favore della gente, del benessere da mantenere, quando poi viviamo in un paese totalitario in cui tutti i partiti sono partiti schierati sul tema guerra, tutti atlantisti, chi dovevi votare? chi ha vinto? quelli che non hanno votato erano contro la guerra?
> La Cina ha già vinto e ci ha imposto il nostro futuro stile di vita, la globalizzazione speculativa ha già vinto, dal momento che tu perdi l'interesse nei confronti di chi sei sempre stato finirai per essere un paese schiavo della finanza e di chi specula sulla tua salute, sul tuo trasformarti in un paese diviso, divisivo, con baby gang ovunque, con troppe culture, troppe etnie diverse, senza più avere una caratteristica identificatrice che è la vera forza della nazione, non la feccia che arriva dagli altri continenti, ecco la nostra guerra, mantenere un'identità e l'omogeneità per resistere ma vedo che in tanti credono di aver vinto ancora una volta quando l'indebolimento europeo è sotto gli occhi di tutti da decenni, da quando per la nostra stabilità, soprattutto geopolitica, hanno deciso di tagliarci le ali e toglierci tutto a poco a poco, in primis il diritto di poter decidere se rimanere Italia o trasformarci in un paese globalizzato e fallito, più simile al mostro americano che ripeto, è una colonia, che parla una lingua di un altro stato e non si è mai identificata in nulla, né una religione né niente, e il disagio sociale che vedono là da sempre arriverà pure qui quando avremo perso il controllo dei nostri interessi principali.


vangelo niente altro da aggiungere


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2022)

*Niente.. vedo che qualcuno sta già incominciando a scaldarsi, con cosa poi io non lo so. Per evitare un possibile degenero solito.. chiudiamo il topic momentaneamente. 
Grazie*


----------

